# What's on your Spitfire Christmas Wish List?



## Zoot_Rollo

*WISH LIST*



*BERNARD HERRMANN COMPOSER TOOLKIT*
ORCHESTRAL INNOVATION INSPIRED BY A LEGEND

$499

Spitfire’s first dry scoring stage ensemble library, inspired by the electric genius of Bernard Herrmann. Renowned for his groundbreaking scores including Citizen Kane, Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Psycho, Vertigo and Taxi Driver, his legacy continues to inspire the work of composers today. We’ve worked exclusively with Bernard Herrmann’s estate to curate and assemble a unique set of studio orchestra ensembles, informed directly by the composer’s legendary orchestration aesthetic. Recorded at Studio 1 Air Lyndhurst by Simon Rhodes (Avatar, Grand Budapest Hotel, Spectre, Harry Potter, There Will Be Blood), we’ve captured players performing as Herrmann would have had them – boisterous, lively and upfront, with patches featuring selected groups, unusual instrumental combis, chords, effects and much more. Fire-up this versatile Toolkit for lively and distinctive scoring.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/cart/view/ (CHECKOUT)MORE INFO





*LONDON CONTEMPORARY ORCHESTRA STRINGS*
ULTRA MODERN STRINGS

$349

Everything you need to make cutting-edge strings music. There is a shift in string writing that is becoming a global movement - based on innovative techniques and performance styles, it’s notoriously impossible to program with the tools currently available. We’ve partnered with the London Contemporary Orchestra, whose work with the likes of Radiohead and Jed Kurzel (Alien: Covenant) has contributed significantly to this shift, to create a string library that gives you access to this unique, experimental palette. This library contains multi-sampled violin, viola, cello and bass sections, and has been recorded at our dry stage in London. With a host of dynamically controllable, never-before-sampled articulations, this rich set of diverse recordings are both playable and musical, and will transform your work.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/cart/view/ (CHECKOUT)MORE INFO


https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-v-tundra/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="smc0207_square_swlview.jpg"
data-src="https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.net/p/images/cms2/350/smc0207_square_swlview.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.net/p/images/cms2/350/smc0207_square_swlview.jpg"
 data-url="https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.net/p/images/cms2/350/smc0207_square_swlview.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="smc0207_square_swlview.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>
<br />
<span style="font-size: 15px"><b>ALBION V TUNDRA</b></span>)
AT THE EDGE OF SILENCE

$449

Capturing the Scandinavian zeitgeist, we've sampled a 100-piece orchestra playing never-before-sampled techniques at the very edge of silence. Alongside orchestral content are bellows, percussion and a characterful warped synth section. Everything you need to take it down a degree or two!

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/cart/view/ (CHECKOUT)https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-v-tundra/ (MORE INFO)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

adding Chamber Strings.

and Olafur Arnalds.

Which OA is recommended? Chamber EVO?


----------



## Shredoverdrive

As always, the only thing I really want from SA is the BHCT.


----------



## tokatila

Mainly hoping good -% for the following:
BHCT
London COS
HZ Strings
EW Choir
SS Studio String Pro


----------



## ScoreFace

Cinesamples Horns of War, if this comes in 2019.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Got these 3, however I think my budget will only extend to the HZP Pro upgrade & SStudioStrings!


----------



## jbuhler

Zoot_Rollo said:


> adding Chamber Strings.
> 
> and Olafur Arnalds.
> 
> Which OA is recommended? Chamber EVO?


Chamber Evo, definitely.


----------



## josephspirits

Zoot_Rollo said:


> adding Chamber Strings.
> 
> and Olafur Arnalds.
> 
> Which OA is recommended? Chamber EVO?



OA Chamber is beautiful. The regular evo is great too for layering, or I like isolating out individual evos, but I do find myself often trying to make it not sound exactly like the demos.


----------



## Daniel

Spitfire Symphonic Brass
Sacconi Strings - Quartet
Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds.
I don't know which is best for me.


----------



## PeterKorcek

Tundra?


----------



## josephspirits

I’ve been looking forward to this but part of me wonders if I should save my budget for introductory prices for new products that are sure to come this year


----------



## Cinebient

So far the choir but i consider to add the solo strings and maybe some percussions.


----------



## StillLife

Oa chamber
Solo strings
North 7 vintage
That's my top 3. Also contemplating: the other OA's, Enigma 2, the choir (maybe).


----------



## Bluemount Score

Symphonic Woodwinds

Tundra

Chapel Organ


----------



## Bluemount Score

One question to whoever was there last year, what actual discounts in percent can we actually expect? I'm curious


----------



## jbuhler

Meetyhtan said:


> One question to whoever was there last year, what actual discounts in percent can we actually expect? I'm curious


Last year, I got offers of 40% for LCO and 25% for Swarm.


----------



## musicboyy

London COS (regretted not getting it in last year's wishlist sale, so this might be the one I go for)
EVO Grids 1 & 2
Albion III (it's currently on sale, so I doubt it will get a further discount...we'll see)


----------



## Montisquirrel

BT Phobos


----------



## WindcryMusic

Albion IV Uist
Albions Collection*
Eric Whitacre Choir**

It seems I'm on an aleatoric and choir bender this holiday season, having already added Symphonic Shadows and CAGE Brass in the former category, and Dominus and Lacrimosa in the latter.

* I added the collection just in case I can combine a wish list discount with the discount I would get for already owning all of the Albions outside of IV, in case that might beat an individual wish list discount for Uist.

** I'm unlikely to get this since I don't expect the discount to be large enough on such a recent library to push me into it ... but it is on my list anyway, just in case I might be surprised.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker

ScoreFace said:


> Cinesamples Horns of War, if this comes in 2019.


This is a thread about the Spitfire Audio christmas whishlist, ya know...


----------



## whiskers

Albion II: Legoria - not sure how redundant to Arks yet.

Albion V: Tundra - probably the one I would look forward to most.

Bernard Herman Composer Toolkit

British Drama Toolkit - great textures & dynamics

Eric Whitacre Choir - probably wont pick up but adore the sound

Scandi - (I don't think they discount bundles, per Christian?)

Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions

I will probably only pick one of these up. Suggestions? I'm leaning towards Tundra. BDT would be more affordable, but I think I can approximate some of that with what I have.

I feel like I'm missing something I should include on there.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

jbuhler said:


> Chamber Evo, definitely.



Great! Thanks.

Down to 3,

BHCT
OACE
SCS


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Goldie Zwecker said:


> This is a thread about the Spitfire Audio christmas whishlist, ya know...



I changed the thread title after he posted.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> Albion II: Legoria - not sure how redundant to Arks yet.


not really redundant at all, though similar to Ark 2 in overall conception (softer side). It features smaller sections and divisi patches. The horn/euphonium patch is great. I've never really had a use for the sackbutts or recorders. I used these strings a lot before I got a dedicated string library, but the only thing I still regularly use from it these days is the horn/euphonium patch and some of the hits. I remember the hybrid stuff in this library being quite interesting, but I don't use those parts of Albion much.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

OACE 

Or

Tundra?


----------



## whiskers

I presume buying individual pieces to a bundle on the WL sale will still be cheaper than buying the bundle outside of the WL sale? Or do they do bundle sales occasionally?


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> OACE
> 
> Or
> 
> Tundra?


This guy gets it.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

josephspirits said:


> I’ve been looking forward to this but part of me wonders if I should save my budget for introductory prices for new products that are sure to come this year



Looming death always prompts me to


----------



## jbuhler

Zoot_Rollo said:


> OACE
> 
> Or
> 
> Tundra?


Tough call, as I really like them both. Tundra has a lot more content, but I find OACE is more inspiring, and it gets more use from me (the waves are so useful). The two libraries complement each other quite well, btw, so they do not really duplicate each other at all.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> I presume buying individual pieces to a bundle on the WL sale will still be cheaper than buying the bundle outside of the WL sale? Or do they do bundle sales occasionally?


The spitfire rep who is monitoring the forum chimed in on another thread to say that the bundles would be included.
https://vi-control.net/community/th...list-2018-is-coming.78009/page-2#post-4327969


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> The spitfire rep who is monitoring the forum chimed in on another thread to say that the bundles would be included.
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...list-2018-is-coming.78009/page-2#post-4327969


OLAFUR HERE I COME!

Actually, not sure yet. Seems like everything but the CE I could make do without. But still.


----------



## Nao Gam

Probably won't be getting anything as I'm outta $$$ but if some miracle happens,
Chrysalis is what I want the most
Also put in
EDNA earth
LCO
Eric Whitacre

But I ain't complaining as I got Tundra during apex & 4 products (HZS, OACE, SSSE & igneous) during edu promo


----------



## Mega

Albion III
Edna Earth
LCO Strings


----------



## Michel Simons

Solo Strings: Which is already discounted, because I have the original ones. But I will probably leave it for next year when the wishlist discount might be higher.
Alternative Solo Strings: These are probably more my kinda thing anyway. I have to check out walkthroughs and such first though.
Orchestral Swarms: See Alternative Solo Strings.
BT Phobos: Not too sure about this one since it doesn't get a lot of love around here. But in theory it should be suitable for the kind of music that I make.

Depending on the discounts I might go for two of these four, since I don't have a strict budget and I have behaved myself during the BF sales. Contrary to some people...


----------



## AdamKmusic

michelsimons said:


> Solo Strings: Which is already discounted, because I have the original ones. But I will probably leave it for next year when the wishlist discount might be higher.
> Alternative Solo Strings: These are probably more my kinda thing anyway. I have to check out walkthroughs and such first though.
> Orchestral Swarms: See Alternative Solo Strings.
> BT Phobos: Not too sure about this one since it doesn't get a lot of love around here. But in theory it should be suitable for the kind of music that I make.
> 
> Depending on the discounts I might go for two of these four, since I don't have a strict budget and I have behaved myself during the BF sales. Contrary to some people...


Tbh I doubt the discount will ever be higher than 40%


----------



## CT

Lots of stuff, but realistically I'll probably cut it down to the harp and solo strings. I think those will be a good addition to the two other AIR libraries I have so far, Tundra and the EWC.


----------



## Michel Simons

AdamKmusic said:


> Tbh I doubt the discount will ever be higher than 40%



I guess you are referring to my solo strings remark? I don't expect it to be 40% this year, but maybe, just maybe, next year.


----------



## D Halgren

I have nothing left to want

#firstworldproblems


----------



## Bill the Lesser

D Halgren said:


> I have nothing left to want


Congratulations! You have achieved Nirvana! This one, not the rock band.


----------



## thecomposer10

Let’s see...

Glass and Steel 

Cimbalom 

Union Organ

LCO Strings 

Alternative Solo Strings

And of course, EWC. Still eligible for a 30% student discount though, so not too worried if they don’t discount this.


----------



## MrHStudio

Way more than I’m going to buy....

LCO Strings
Studio String (both versions) i dont know why
Chamber strings
BHCT
Studio Brass (I dont remember putting this on and it wont be in anyway!)
Skaila Harp - (the one thing I am going to buy)
Alternative solo strings
Albion V Tundra (because I always think this means Albion verses Tundra - Fight!!)
Ricotti mallets
Saconi strings
Euphone (Cause Christian needs all the royalties to feed his eurocrack habit)


----------



## D Halgren

Bill the Lesser said:


> Congratulations! You have achieved Nirvana! This one, not the rock band.


----------



## whiskers

thecomposer10 said:


> Cimbalom


forgive the ignorance, but what differentiates the cimbalom to a hammered dulcimer? Heritage and playing style?


----------



## thecomposer10

whiskers said:


> forgive the ignorance, but what differentiates the cimbalom to a hammered dulcimer? Heritage and playing style?



My understanding is that the dulcimer is British in heritage and the cimbalom comes from Eastern Europe, but the two instruments are relatively similar in range and timbre. I think the cimbalom is larger though and thus more resonant. Don’t quote me on that, though; I’m a pianist!


----------



## Nao Gam

whiskers said:


> forgive the ignorance, but what differentiates the cimbalom to a hammered dulcimer? Heritage and playing style?


3 strings vs 1 and maybe size?


----------



## josephspirits

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Looming death always prompts me to



That's what I did last year and I'm still paying off some of the debt and trying to make use of those libraries! haha


----------



## HelixK

I wasn't too excited about Studio Strings until I watched Cory's walkthough. Now on my wish list


----------



## whiskers

Anyone have their solo strings? Sounds great in demos.


----------



## josephspirits

jbuhler said:


> Tough call, as I really like them both. Tundra has a lot more content, but I find OACE is more inspiring, and it gets more use from me (the waves are so useful). The two libraries complement each other quite well, btw, so they do not really duplicate each other at all.



Making great points here. OACE does compliment Tundra a lot, but then again I feel like you could put OACE on anything and it would sound great. The pleasure of the Albion is just how much content you get. I am constantly finding new patches to combine, some of the stranger articulations are good to have in the back of your mind to pull out at just at the right times. I also feel like I have barely scratched the surface of the Steam band stuff. If those sounds were a library on their own I would probably buy it. The Tundra Evos are great to use subtlety, especially if you go through and pick out some sounds you really like and mess with them a bit. I also find the brass in Tundra just beautiful. Although it is marketed at the edge of silence, once you start layering things you can get some really powerful sounds. The percussion in Tundra is simple yet effective, probably best considered as a bonus to everything else that you are really getting in the library.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> Anyone have their solo strings? Sounds great in demos.


I love them to death. The vibrato takes some practice and may initially make you wonder if they are really useable, but once you get the knack, they actually render out very nicely. And I now use this library in nearly every track I write. The virtuoso violin is incredible. The first chair violin legato has a nice tone for spot solos in the orchestra. I prefer the viola to the Embertone viola which I also own. The cello is good, but its legato patch does not warm me as much as the two violins and the viola, but it is still very good. I haven’t explored the bass much aside from as a first chair. In general the basic patches and legatos sit nicely inside both SCS and SSS as first chairs. The isolated longs of the progressive violin are also very nice and I’ve used them occasionally.


----------



## josephspirits

thecomposer10 said:


> Let’s see...
> 
> Glass and Steel
> 
> Cimbalom
> 
> Union Organ
> 
> LCO Strings
> 
> Alternative Solo Strings
> 
> And of course, EWC. Still eligible for a 30% student discount though, so not too worried if they don’t discount this.



Too bad you missed the Black Friday deal with Glass and Steal! in my opinion you may not need Alt Solo Strings and LCO, if you want to save some $$$


----------



## whiskers

josephspirits said:


> Too bad you missed the Black Friday deal with Glass and Steal! in my opinion you may not need Alt Solo Strings and LCO, if you want to save some $$$


still bummed i missed 'The Ton' :s


----------



## fiction

BT Phobos
Solo Strings
Skaila Harp
Earth Encounters

I have some more on the list but I'm really interested to check the discount on these ones.


----------



## josephspirits

whiskers said:


> still bummed i missed 'The Ton' :s



You've usually got your paw on the pulse of all the hot deals whiskers, how did you miss that one?! Just teasing


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

jbuhler said:


> Tough call, as I really like them both. Tundra has a lot more content, but I find OACE is more inspiring, and it gets more use from me (the waves are so useful). The two libraries complement each other quite well, btw, so they do not really duplicate each other at all.



If


whiskers said:


> still bummed i missed 'The Ton' :s



i managed to get The Ton during BF.

Would that affect a choice between OACE and Tundra?

both, i know, i know.


----------



## ism

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Would that affect a choice between OACE and Tundra?
> 
> both, i know, i know.




If it helps - this is a classic example of libraries that not only work well together, but that somehow are more than the mere sum of the parts.

Meaning that buying them is both is actually better value for money, therefore cheaper (if you squint at the math carefully enough) .


----------



## whiskers

ism said:


> If it helps - this is a classic example of libraries that not only work well together, but that somehow are more than the mere sum of the parts.
> 
> Meaning that buying them is both is actually better value for money, therefore cheaper (if you squint at the math carefully enough) .


Both Tundra & OACE? 

If so that's awesome and great to hear, because those are the two that I most want.


----------



## whiskers

whiskers said:


> Both Tundra & OACE?
> 
> If so that's awesome and great to hear, because those are the two that I most want.


Also curious on comparison between Evo 3 and OACE


----------



## fiction

I have both and can confirm that they're amazing and work really well together


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> Both Tundra & OACE?
> 
> If so that's awesome and great to hear, because those are the two that I most want.


Yes, both. I mean if you like that sound (which I do).


----------



## fiction

whiskers said:


> Also curious on comparison between Evo 3 and OACE



In my opinion, they're completely different in purpose and timbre. On Evo 3 you're essentially getting rhythmic evo's to accompany other instruments and OACE gives you both the grid evo's (without rhythm) and the waves with a much silkier tone to them, which I really enjoy playing with. 

I also happen to like this combination a lot although I always end up applying more EQ and spending more time with reverb on Evo 3 to get them to sit where I want.


----------



## GtrString

Spitfire Audio Cloud


----------



## Zero&One

Checked email from last year and it was: 
"40% off single Products* and 30% off Collections" the * was Hans Zimmer Percussion/Pro, Orchestral Swarm and Albion ONE 25%

I'm quite new to strings and just bagged Ark1 & Ark3. Anyone suggest a Spitfire lib that would sit nicely between these beasts?


----------



## josephspirits

fiction said:


> In my opinion, they're completely different in purpose and timbre. On Evo 3 you're essentially getting rhythmic evo's to accompany other instruments and OACE gives you both the grid evo's (without rhythm) and the waves with a much silkier tone to them, which I really enjoy playing with.
> 
> I also happen to like this combination a lot although I always end up applying more EQ and spending more time with reverb on Evo 3 to get them to sit where I want.




Yeah they aren’t very similar. The OACE isn’t quite the same as the other evos, it’s typically longer, more blended beds of string, at least that’s how I end up playing it. There are some patches that sound a little more rhythmic than others in OACE, but they aren’t interchangeable libraries, they serve different purposes.


----------



## josephspirits

I have Albion V and BHCT but was thinking of getting something to fill out my darker/more epic orchestral needs. Thinking of Albion One or Albion iii. I’ve almost gotten Albion One so many times on offer but I just feel like I am doing it to have a full pallette, but I don’t really like the sound of the main orchestra patches, though the energy seems exciting and there’s is a lot of value in the whole package it seems. Albion iii on the other hand seems like it could really do some damage on the dark end, and perhaps lead to more unique and creative writing.

Anybody have any thoughts on that?


----------



## Parsifal666

Whoops, thanks for reminding me. I had LCO, but I don't need that. In fact, I'm totally good on Spitfire.


----------



## Nao Gam

For anyone interested in OACE especially or Tundra, I'd say the waverunner alder violin that's still on sale for 10£ is a great complement


----------



## Wally Garten

Alternative Solo Strings
Aluphone
Euphone
Andy Findon 1 & 2
Evo Grid 4

Really going for the "so ethereal it floats away" package, apparently.


----------



## Kony

musicboyy said:


> Albion III (it's currently on sale, so I doubt it will get a further discount...we'll see)


SA did this last year with Albion 1 - ie they discounted it for its 10th anniversary but the discount was not as good as the Wishlist discounts. Wonder why they are doing that again (only with Albion 3 this time) as the current discount for Iceni is probably not going to be as good as a Wishlist discount....


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

OTKE Hollywood, 2019

hmmm, ok, hedging a bit and perhaps simply

BHCT

this time around.


----------



## thecomposer10

josephspirits said:


> Too bad you missed the Black Friday deal with Glass and Steal! in my opinion you may not need Alt Solo Strings and LCO, if you want to save some $$$



What's the deal with those string libraries? I'm eager to hear from someone who already has them. Are they redundant with the other stuff like the Olafur evos?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

GtrString said:


> Spitfire Audio Cloud




SAC

i like it.


----------



## lp59burst

I already have quite a few SFA VI's so I'm somewhat limited this year.

I'm going for some of their hidden gems like Chrysalis, Glass & Steel, and Sound Dust 2.

I also have SsS and BDT on there too...


----------



## lecomputer

Hi everyone I'm new here. I've been pining over various Spitfire packs for a while and luckily this Xmas deal has come up. But I'm confused even after watching just about every video they have!

I am a songwriter/composer, mostly looking to create my own work, but also I make short films/videos and need to create music for them. So my own work would be in the ambient or Neo classical area, intimate and often sparse, normally centred around a piano or guitar. The songs for video would be more classical pieces, but simple stuff, not raucous scores for movies!

I have been thinking the bundle Olufar might be just right for me, it has his composer toolkit, chamber evolutions and evolutions. Then there is the Scandi bundle which also includes Albion V Tundra. 

What do you tinker considering my needs? Would Albion V Tundra be overkill? Or will Olufar leave me wanting more? The price does matter but I can get the money together 

Or am I missing anything else that might suit my needs? Any help before Xmas day would be amazing, thanks

edit : I'm also looking at British Drama Toolkit too, but maybe its not necessary


----------



## lecomputer

poetd said:


> Definitely get Labs - they have a soft piano, just added frozen strings from Tundra and a slice of Eric Whitaker choir.
> You can start with those for free!
> 
> I see (just my opinion) both Olafur and BDT as sketching/layering tools, where Tundra is more like a normal full Orchestral ensemble library.
> Seems many use OA and BDT as their favourite tool for improvising and coming up with ideas, layering other things on top.
> But you can use Labs free stuff easily for that.
> Personally I'd get Tundra just for the extra possibilities it gives you.



Thanks for the advice. I've been playing with all the LABS stuff today, its great. Limited but great.

There are just so many libraries, and so many similar ones, its hard to choose. But I'm getting closer


----------



## Tice

I have Whitacre choir, Hans Zimmer Percussion and Symphonic Brass on my wishlist this year. Fingers crossed a good deal comes this Christmas...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

I'm finally getting around to playing with Evo 3 from BF's The Ton deal. 

Wow.

That's a great way to burn hours.

Amazing.

Glass and Steel too.

I underestimated these.


----------



## Nao Gam

poetd said:


> Olafur





poetd said:


> as sketching/layering tools,


Blasphemy
OACE works great for pop/acoustic/piano rock (see Tom Odell, Ed Sheeran)
Hybrid ambient as well


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Today's list,

SCS
LCO
BHCT
Tundra


----------



## Kurosawa

Spitfire Studio Strings
OA Chamber Evos
BDT


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

I think my wishlist will contain harp swarm, Orchestral swarm, OACE, evo grid 2 and maybe BDT. Very likely at least one is going to get a great Discount. Läßt year I was Lucky enough to Pick up Mandolin swarm which I used in almost everything since then. Easily one of the best purchases I have made yet when it comes to Sample libraries


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Kurosawa said:


> Spitfire Studio Strings
> OA Chamber Evos
> BDT



BDT is nothing like i thought it would be.


----------



## StillLife

In what sense?


Zoot_Rollo said:


> BDT is nothing like i thought it would be.


In what sense?


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Spent far too much this year already, hoping that they’re stingy with their discounts this year...

In particular I hope they’re stingy with their solo strings and evo grids.


----------



## jbuhler

Zoot_Rollo said:


> BDT is nothing like i thought it would be.


I really like it, but you have to reorient your playing around velocity. I also map the modwheel to expression to better control the dynamics according to my usual habits. Also try making a multi out of a bunch of them. In my experience, each of the instruments responds to velocity in a slightly different way allowing you to get a subtle shifting texture through the normal variation of velocity that comes with playing.


----------



## CT

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Today's list,
> 
> SCS
> LCO
> BHCT
> Tundra



Heh, I'm changing mine daily as well. 

I think it's going to be a modest combination of the harp and aluphone. I'm at another point where budget/drive space makes any really significant leaps (to the Studio Pro stuff, or the Symphonic line) impractical.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

miket said:


> Heh, I'm changing mine daily as well.
> 
> I think it's going to be a modest combination of the harp and aluphone. I'm at another point where budget/drive space makes any really significant leaps (to the Studio Pro stuff, or the Symphonic line) impractical.



And again...

LCO
BHCT
OACE
TUNDRA

Newly smitten with EVO

If the mood is right,

Chamber and Solo

Speaking of,

What's the general take on Spitfire Chamber and Solo ?

Thought it would be good to have a couple of bread-and-butter Spitfire in addition to the texturals.

Only $2694 retail.

Pfff


----------



## JPQ

I dont know they give but currenttly Albion One and Britiish Drama kit. even i dont know single library what i want becousemixing them with others hard what i know. I want them sound they are all same hall.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

JPQ said:


> I dont know they give but currenttly Albion One and Britiish Drama kit. even i dont know single library what i want becousemixing them with others hard what i know. I want them sound they are all same hall.



contrary to popular, i prefer contrasting environments.


----------



## RogiervG

Albions, Symphonic/Symphony series (either collection or separate), Solo Strings, Chamber Strings (pro), Eric Whitacre Choir, Hans Zimmer Strings, Hans Zimmer Piano, and some more....

What the purchase(s) will be, depends purely on how high their discounts will be.. 
(If it's really "thermonuclear" (meaning a HUGE EPIC BLOW), it must be above 49% for individuals and 39% for collections... so i am hoping for 55% (more is better ) and 45% on the collections (more is better ).

Knowing Spitfire being a cool company... they will deliver epicness... 

Good Marketing is about generating expectations.... but also delivering up to those created expectations..


----------



## Garry

I currently own Albion One, Tundra, BDT and eDNA Earth from Spitfire; thinking about adding solo strings and OACE. 

Regarding BDT: no doubt one of the best libraries I own. I set it up as a multi, and have the Main and Ensembles patch on 1 keyboard, and then the 6 or so individual instruments on another. Oh man, the cello in particular is SO inspirational. I also layer it with Tundra, and it just sounds beautiful - gives you that OACE sound, that almost makes me question whether I need that too (yes, I do!). In that set up, the velocity control works really nicely. I control the expression on a pedal, so can play with both hands, and then add specific emphasis on individual notes using velocity that can then poke out of the mix. Love it - to me, it's one of Spitfire's most under rated libraries. It's one of those that almost (almost!) sounds TOO good - makes you feel, 'it shouldn't be this easy to sound this emotive on a keyboard'. Highly recommend it. Of the SF libraries I have, I would rate it number 2.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Garry said:


> Of the SF libraries I have, I would rate it number 2.


----------



## Garry

Zoot_Rollo said:


>



Hahah!! That was "£%$ing brilliant! 

So, when you peal the mask off Tundra, it's BDT?!!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

I think there was also a gift last year right? I didn't learn about the wishlist early enough somehow!

What kind of gift was that?


----------



## jbuhler

Zoot_Rollo said:


> And again...
> 
> LCO
> BHCT
> OACE
> TUNDRA
> 
> Newly smitten with EVO
> 
> If the mood is right,
> 
> Chamber and Solo
> 
> Speaking of,
> 
> What's the general take on Spitfire Chamber and Solo ?
> 
> Thought it would be good to have a couple of bread-and-butter Spitfire in addition to the texturals.
> 
> Only $2694 retail.
> 
> Pfff


SCS is my bread and butter. I use it on almost everything, layered with other things if I need more but it's the rare track with strings where it isn't in play. 

Personally I adore the solo strings as well, though it took time to learn how to manage the vibrato, and it still occasionally gives me fits. Still I find it's only an issue in very exposed passages. In more complex passages you can just drop the solo in without being too fussy about the vibrato and it cuts through the rest of the orchestra sounding natural without too much fuss. On the other side, the soloists also sit inside SCS or SSS very nicely as first chairs, adding detail but with minimal tweaking to the midi.


----------



## jbuhler

Garry said:


> It's one of those that almost (almost!) sounds TOO good - makes you feel, 'it shouldn't be this easy to sound this emotive on a keyboard'.


This is my experience, too, and it sounds like we set up very similar multis. I haven't tried splitting multis as you describe. I'll have to see how that works for me.


----------



## MA-Simon

-> Spitfire Symphonic Strings (Like every year, mostly because I own the other orchestra parts and 2 of the Mural packs, gonna have to get this eventually, just to be done with it and have the complete thing)
-> Spitfire Solo Strings (Have the orignal one)
-> Spitfire Orchestral Swarm (It's fancy)


----------



## Parsifal666

Allow me to recommend Evo 2, 3, and 4. I don't think one needs 1 in light of the others, however I own it (I only ever use the other 3 lol!)

They can be great for kickstarting your writing...let's say getting you back in gear.


----------



## josephspirits

rocking.xmas.man said:


> I think my wishlist will contain harp swarm, Orchestral swarm, OACE, evo grid 2 and maybe BDT. Very likely at least one is going to get a great Discount. Läßt year I was Lucky enough to Pick up Mandolin swarm which I used in almost everything since then. Easily one of the best purchases I have made yet when it comes to Sample libraries



Chrysalis harp through an arpegiator or rhymthic delay can cause quiet a storm


----------



## Inceptic

The only orchestral libraries I currently own are:
OT Ark 1 & 3
Cinestrings
Spitfire Chamber Strings

Which Spitfire libraries do you consider must-haves AND would also expand my sonic palette?


----------



## AllanH

So far I've added: Solo Strings, Symphonic Orchestra, HZ Strings, and Eric Whitacre. 

I'll be interesting to see how thermonuclear the discounts are. I hope the thermonuclear does not take out my favorite Christmas dinosaur


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

AllanH said:


> I hope the thermonuclear does not take out my favorite Christmas dinosaur



for the greater good - sacrifices.


----------



## Rey

Inceptic said:


> The only orchestral libraries I currently own are:
> OT Ark 1 & 3
> Cinestrings
> Spitfire Chamber Strings
> 
> Which Spitfire libraries do you consider must-haves AND would also expand my sonic palette?



I would say get ark 2. but discount is over now. those strings are really romantic strings. You already have spitfire chamber strings which is really nice. maybe try olafur chamber evolution, tundra. Or you wanna go big with big sound with almost infinite mic combination, Hans Zimmer Strings


----------



## Rey

AllanH said:


> So far I've added: Solo Strings, Symphonic Orchestra, HZ Strings, and Eric Whitacre.
> 
> I'll be interesting to see how thermonuclear the discounts are. I hope the thermonuclear does not take out my favorite Christmas dinosaur


it will be impressive if all gets 40%. wishful thinking


----------



## Zero&One

Garry said:


> It's one of those that almost (almost!) sounds TOO good - makes you feel, 'it shouldn't be this easy to sound this emotive on a keyboard'.



I drove to my friends house who owns BDT, just to prove this was nonsense... Nope! You are so right, it's such a gem. I felt like I was playing the most emotive piece one second then the most horrific B movie horror score the next.
Thanks, on the list!

Any reviews on BHCT, where does this sit in peoples opinions?


----------



## Billy Palmer

Inceptic said:


> The only orchestral libraries I currently own are:
> OT Ark 1 & 3
> Cinestrings
> Spitfire Chamber Strings
> 
> Which Spitfire libraries do you consider must-haves AND would also expand my sonic palette?



I have almost the same core libraries if you swap out Ark 3 for SF swarm. 

You have some lovely brass, choir sounds and cinematic percussion between MA1 + 3. You're covered for string writing.
I'd say SF woodwinds! 
Unless you're looking for more textural string stuff which obviously SF have loads to choose from for...


----------



## CT

James Hamilton said:


> Any reviews on BHCT, where does this sit in peoples opinions?



Someone mentioned that it can be thought of as an Albion for the Studio series; I think that's pretty accurate.

For my own purposes, I've actually been getting rid of it as Studio Strings and Brass cover most of the same ground in greater detail. When the woodwinds come along I'll probably only still have the percussion installed.

This is all down to my preference for individual instruments though, and my relatively limited storage space. The library itself is awesome and I've been able to use it in surprising ways, given that my music usually isn't terribly similar to Benny's.


----------



## Henu

I got my first Evo Grid (3) from their BF "Ton"- bundle, and am currently working with a project where I need evolving orchestral stuff. After some careful researching, I decided to put both Evo 2 and 4 to my wishlist despite of having both Orchestral and Harp Swarms already in my palette of the mentioned project. 

Then I saw the Andy Findon winds, went through their videos and was feeling a bit puzzled how I hadn't heard of them before. Both went straight to the list as well, so let's see what the good folks of Spitfire will say.


----------



## StillLife

This wishlist thing has me watching a lot of Paul Thompson's walkthroughs... I am adding the Samuel Sim Chrysalis harp to the list. What a lot of inspirational sounds, and the fact that you can blend in the raw sound with the effects makes it very versatile, I think!
So:
OACE
North 7
SSoS
ASoS
SStS
Chrysalis
Olafur collection (just in case the collection discount is insanely high...).

How much I can buy will depend on the discounts.


----------



## mickeyl

Harp Swarm, and (I'm a choir addict, I know…) the Choir.


----------



## PSKLN

Martyn Ware N.I.C. - Roland M100 and Jupiter 8 sample-lib. ...for the 80s analog synth lovers  ...if 40% discount applied, it would be at about 60 EUR, yay.


----------



## Sears Poncho

Studio Strings is the only thing on mine.

Funny thing though: I just tried a brief experiment, to see if I could somewhat duplicate one of their demos with Session Strings Pro 2, Lass FC, Intimate Textures and some Tina Guo. Overall, yeah I could. I could make something in the same ballpark. I can also add real violins and violas and have a kickass cellist over any time. 

This means something. I'm not sure what though. I'm too old to grow up. I could get new violin strings and a bow rehair and be a responsible person/musician. Good thing it's not happening for 2 more days, this sudden notion of discipline will hopefully pass.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Any love for Symphonic Brass, or has that been eclipsed by newer releases?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## sostenuto

Geoff Grace said:


> Any love for Symphonic Brass, or has that been eclipsed by newer releases?
> Best,
> Geoff



_Definitely_ _ but only via SSO or SSO CS Edition. Overall cost gets down notably. 
Not so interested in building with pricey, individual libs. Still an Air fan, and several other Air libs to work with.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

closing in...


----------



## StillLife

Zoot_Rollo said:


> closing in...


Just to make sure, Zoot, that is your cart you're showing. You have to put items in your Wishlist to get a discount...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

StillLife said:


> Just to make sure, Zoot, that is your cart you're showing. You have to put items in your Wishlist to get a discount...




yup.

i just grabbed a bunch from my wishlist to see what the total would be.

thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## StillLife

Zoot_Rollo said:


> yup.
> 
> i just grabbed a bunch from my wishlist to see what the total would be.
> 
> thanks for the reminder!!!


Ah, thought so. 
A mighty total it is...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

this is probably more realistic as i have plenty of bread-and-butter strings

addicted to EVO


----------



## Daniel

StillLife said:


> Just to make sure, Zoot, that is your cart you're showing. You have to put items in your Wishlist to get a discount...



Yes, Zoot_Rollo. put all of them to "Add To Wish List"


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Daniel said:


> Yes, Zoot_Rollo. put all of them to "Add To Wish List"



Yes, thank you.


----------



## CT

I'm proud of myself! It's still only the aluphone and harp, and I might not even get them. 

Somehow, last night, I was playing around with what I *do* have, and managed to feel fulfilled and inspired by that. A Christmas miracle?


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

I got the harp, tundra, orchestral perc and Hans Zimmer perc ( I hope the non-professional version is still worth it) on my list. Any other must haves?? I have brass woodwinds and strings covered.


----------



## dogdad

Geoff Grace said:


> Any love for Symphonic Brass, or has that been eclipsed by newer releases?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I finally purchased this on Black Friday and couldn’t be happier! I should have waited until this sale but I had lost all patience, LOL! 

It’s now my main brass library. Listen to the demos to see if it’s right for you. To me it’s the sound of many, many soundtracks I love. It’s a really good base library as well, that you can expand out if you want. 

Keep in mind it’s a pretty wet library, so if that’s not your thing I’d look at the Studio Brass instead. For me though, it magic especially when you combine different Spitfire libraries, all recorded in the same hall. It just works and sounds like an orchestra!


----------



## jbuhler

Geoff Grace said:


> Any love for Symphonic Brass, or has that been eclipsed by newer releases?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


It's my main brass, and I use it regularly. I find it doesn't cut well in high dynamic tuttis, even with the big ensemble patches so I use the brass from Ark 1 (trumpets a4 and horns a9) to supplement the loud side where motives need to be distinct and overpowering. I also use the Arks for certain swells, since those all have to be programmed in SF. In general, I think SSB has a very nice sound between p and ff, and the cuivre has a good bite to it as do the shorts at high volume. I do not care for the marcatos in the library for any instrument and the mutes are rudimentary—mutes are probably the main thing the library is lacking. (though I love the stopped horn patch.) I like the solo horn. I find the solo trumpet a bit quirky, but I think generally in a good way.


----------



## sostenuto

Cool reminder to triple-check …. had failed to add _SSO CS Edition_. Glad for long, nagging Thread !  
Good luck all !!


----------



## RandomComposer

I'm trying to decide whether or not to get LCO strings... I already have the Spitfire Evos (including OACE), OT's Time Macro, Heavyocity's IT and RT. I feel this already makes most of LCO strings redundant for me and wouldn't be worth it even at 40% discount. Open to debate though.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

dogdad said:


> I finally purchased this on Black Friday and couldn’t be happier! I should have waited until this sale but I had lost all patience, LOL!
> 
> It’s now my main brass library. Listen to the demos to see if it’s right for you. To me it’s the sound of many, many soundtracks I love. It’s a really good base library as well, that you can expand out if you want.
> 
> Keep in mind it’s a pretty wet library, so if that’s not your thing I’d look at the Studio Brass instead. For me though, it magic especially when you combine different Spitfire libraries, all recorded in the same hall. It just works and sounds like an orchestra!




really likin' the Studio Brass offering.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

RandomComposer said:


> I'm trying to decide whether or not to get LCO strings... I already have the Spitfire Evos (including OACE), OT's Time Macro, Heavyocity's IT and RT. I feel this already makes most of LCO strings redundant for me and wouldn't be worth it even at 40% discount. Open to debate though.



in a similar situation with possible LCO redundancy - gonna grab it anyway.


----------



## sostenuto

_LCO Strings_ ….  List is getting quite long …. Is longer better ??


----------



## RandomComposer

I have another potential redundancy issue with HZ percussion, in that I already have Heavyocity Damage, Ensemble series, Met Ark 1, 2, 3, Storm Drum 2, 3. I'm not sure I can justify buying HZ Percussion even with a large discount.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

sostenuto said:


> _LCO Strings_ ….  List is getting quite long …. Is longer better ??


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

leaning Studio Strings over Chamber.

Solo Strings good companion to Studio?


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> _LCO Strings_ ….  List is getting quite long …. Is longer better ??


It sounds like this year longer might be better because they are going to give offers on everything on your list, including bundles. It’s not clear to me though whether the wishlist will extend to complete your bundle pricing. Also CH’s most recent video made it sound like the wishlist sale this year will be significantly better than the past. So maybe it will reach 50% or more on some products. I’m not sure how I feel about that. My bank account certainly disapproves.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> It sounds like this year longer might be better because they are going to give offers on everything on your list, including bundles. It’s not clear to me though whether the wishlist will extend to complete your bundle pricing. Also CH’s most recent video made it sound like the wishlist sale this year will be significantly better than the past. So maybe it will reach 50% or more on some products. I’m not sure how I feel about that. My bank account certainly disapproves.



Hmmmmm …… Soooo holding off on another Lib 4 (whose name shall not be mentioned) may have been fortuitous choice.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Hmmmmm …… Soooo holding off on another Lib 4 (whose name shall not be mentioned) may have been fortuitous choice.


He also said the cheapest way to acquire the full new Studio series is to buy strings on wishlist, brass on promo and then they will be offering a super special price on intro of woodwinds (early 2019) for current owners of strings and brass.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Hmmmmm …… Soooo holding off on another Lib 4 (whose name shall not be mentioned) may have been fortuitous choice.


Also I’m still very tempted by that (mumble) 4 library even though I don’t think I need it at all.


----------



## Geoff Grace

jbuhler said:


> He also said the cheapest way to acquire the full new Studio series is to buy strings on wishlist, brass on promo and then they will be offering a super special price on intro of woodwinds (early 2019) for current owners of strings and brass.


Interestingly, he caps off those comments by adding:



Christian Henson said:


> I think Brass is possibly the best product we've ever put out. Really, really proud of the team.


For those who'd like a listen, the above comments start at a minute into the following video:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Geoff Grace said:


> Interestingly, he caps off those comments by adding:
> 
> 
> For those who'd like a listen, the above comments start at a minute into the following video:
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff




like it.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

need to re-eval my m.2 usage as well as my wallet.

down to the wire!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

SBP promo deal,

bought.

let's get this thing started!


----------



## PSKLN

Ladies and Gents,

I have Chamber Strings - they’re great!

But I desire for some planned experimenting with electronic music some dry orchestral sounds.

I get away okay-ish, with the close-mic-only of SCS - but it’s not ideal, I have the feeling, I take away most of the soul of SCS, the great room/hall-effect, but not gaining the clear, edgy, super precise sound of some dry recordings (thinking of Chris Hein Ensemble Strings as a contrast, …which I don’t have (yet)).

What do you think:
With regard to dry sounds, is Studio Strings Pro close-mic reasonably more dry / different than SCS-close mic?

I am interested in the spitfire studio series, but having SSO+SCS, I am afraid, I won’t gain much, than slightly different tone, and redundancy.

But the option for a reasonably dry sound w-uld definitely be a selling point for me. …I know, Air Studio-One is not as dry as Chris Hein’s recording-chambers, but I think, I don’t need it thaaat dry (still think, I will try Chris Hein stuff at some point).

Does someone maybe has an audio example of SStS-Pro close-mic only (no reverb), to point me to?

I watched the SStS-Pro walkthrough, but there were only a very few seconds of close-mic-no-reverb sounds presented. Couldn’t make my mind up.

Thanks for your thoughts / link.


Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

it is now

8:07 PM
Monday, December 24, 2018 (GMT)
Time in United Kingdom

what's the schedule with the WL?

under 4 hours from now?


----------



## jbuhler

PSKLN said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I have Chamber Strings - they’re great!
> 
> But I desire for some planned experimenting with electronic music some dry orchestral sounds.
> 
> I get away okay-ish, with the close-mic-only of SCS - but it’s not ideal, I have the feeling, I take away most of the soul of SCS, the great room/hall-effect, but not gaining the clear, edgy, super precise sound of some dry recordings (thinking of Chris Hein Ensemble Strings as a contrast, …which I don’t have (yet)).
> 
> What do you think:
> With regard to dry sounds, is Studio Strings Pro close-mic reasonably more dry / different than SCS-close mic?
> 
> I am interested in the spitfire studio series, but having SSO+SCS, I am afraid, I won’t gain much, than slightly different tone, and redundancy.
> 
> But the option for a reasonably dry sound w-uld definitely be a selling point for me. …I know, Air Studio-One is not as dry as Chris Hein’s recording-chambers, but I think, I don’t need it thaaat dry (still think, I will try Chris Hein stuff at some point).
> 
> Does someone maybe has an audio example of SStS-Pro close-mic only (no reverb), to point me to?
> 
> I watched the SStS-Pro walkthrough, but there were only a very few seconds of close-mic-no-reverb sounds presented. Couldn’t make my mind up.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts / link.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone


Yes, I have SSyS and SCS (also have the main BS) and wondered if SStS adds anything other than a potentially drier sound, which at this point I don't have any need for. I also don't have need for the divisi, as I have other ways of pulling divisi off with my existing libraries that I'm satisfied with. The Studio Brass on the other hand seems to offer a real complement to SSB, and I'm expecting the same situation with SSW. So those two libraries are very attractive. But I'm also very interested in hearing if SStS has tangible complementary or supplementary benefits for those who have SSyS and SCS that would make owning the entire line worthwhile.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Zoot_Rollo said:


> it is now
> 
> 8:07 PM
> Monday, December 24, 2018 (GMT)
> Time in United Kingdom
> 
> what's the schedule with the WL?
> 
> under 4 hours from now?



Last year it was about 9am Christmas Day the codes went out (I think)


----------



## whiskers

Meant to ask - is the deals only good for Christmas day, or will we have a day or two to think it over?

Also, guessing we can checkout multiple times if we decide to 'go back for seconds?'


----------



## PSKLN

whiskers said:


> Meant to ask - is the deals only good for Christmas day, or will we have a day or two to think it over?
> 
> Also, guessing we can checkout multiple times if we decide to 'go back for seconds?'


last year the wishlist deal expired at 23:59 GMT on 31st December 2017.
yes, several checkouts were possible.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Soon! :D

Over in 3 Minutes. Hope it will all be processed quickly. Very curious!


----------



## whiskers

DarkestShadow said:


> Soon! :D
> 
> Over in 3 Minutes. Hope it will all be processed quickly. Very curious!


What's over in 3 minutes?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> What's over in 3 minutes?



The wait?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

whiskers said:


> What's over in 3 minutes?


23:59 GMT happened. End of the wish-list. Now the results will come in - soon hopefully!


----------



## Kurosawa

Now its time to wait..

Got the following in my wishlist:

BHCT
Tundra
BDT
Studio Strings
OACE


----------



## Inceptic

Last year I got the e-mail about 8 hours from now. I bet it takes a few hours for the system to crunch out the discount codes, and that the process is staggered too.


----------



## whiskers

DarkestShadow said:


> 23:59 GMT happened. End of the wish-list. Now the results will come in - soon hopefully!


Oh, duh. Thanks


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Kurosawa said:


> Now its time to wait..
> 
> Got the following in my wishlist:
> 
> BHCT
> Tundra
> BDT
> Studio Strings
> OACE



My choices as well.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Inceptic said:


> Last year I got the e-mail about 8 hours from now. I bet it takes a few hours for the system to crunch out the discount codes, and that the process is staggered too.


Perfect time for a good sleep for Europeans.  
The final 8dio surprise will be live then too! Double trouble.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

DarkestShadow said:


> Perfect time for a good sleep for Europeans.
> The final 8dio surprise will be live then too! Double trouble.



8Dio Surprise?

Missed that, do tell.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Zoot_Rollo said:


> 8Dio Surprise?
> 
> Missed that, do tell.


https://8dio.com/2018/11/29/25-days-of-wonder/ 
The 25th will apparently be a big surprise, indicated by the big size of the digital window.  
At 23:59 PST (in 7 hours) it should appear. Just like the Spitfire Mail. 
Gooooood night!


----------



## whiskers

DarkestShadow said:


> https://8dio.com/2018/11/29/25-days-of-wonder/
> The 25th will apparently be a big surprise, indicated by the big size of the digital window.
> At 23:59 PST (in 7 hours) it should appear. Just like the Spitfire Mail.
> Gooooood night!


Merry Christmas/Happy holidays buddy!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

DarkestShadow said:


> https://8dio.com/2018/11/29/25-days-of-wonder/
> The 25th will apparently be a big surprise, indicated by the big size of the digital window.
> At 23:59 PST (in 7 hours) it should appear. Just like the Spitfire Mail.
> Gooooood night!



you're not stayin' up?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

whiskers said:


> Merry Christmas/Happy holidays buddy!


Thanks - to you too! 


Zoot_Rollo said:


> you're not stayin' up? [/MEDIA]


I won't - precisely because I will be looking like the people on the thumbnail!  
WTF... that song!


----------



## whiskers

Still not entirely sure how this works. I thought I read somewhere or heard on Christians channel that every item in your wish list would be discounted, the amount would be variable though. If that is the case I'm wondering if I should just pick up the ones with the steepest discounts, because I add a few more than I would probably pick up just for that reason I'm guessing this is the best sale we will see all year.

If that is not the case, then I definitely added too much to my list. I'm really hoping for tundra, OACE, and BDT.


----------



## whiskers

My final wish list included:

Albion III
Albion V Tundra
Andy Findon Kit Bag 1&2
BDT
BHCT
eDNA Earth (idk about this just looked interesting)
OACE
Solo Strings (thoughts?)
EW Choir
Olafur bundle
OACE


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> My final wish list included:
> 
> Albion III
> Albion V Tundra
> Andy Findon Kit Bag 1&2
> BDT
> BHCT
> eDNA Earth (idk about this just looked interesting)
> OACE
> Solo Strings (thoughts?)
> EW Choir
> Olafur bundle
> OACE




looks good to me.

i'm probably going all in for the Studio Series (downloading Studio Brass Pro now).

with that, i'll probably grab Solo Strings as well (depending on the deal, of course).


----------



## JonSolo

I am broke...so wishlist will likely be just that, ha. But it has been a fun season for sales.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

JonSolo said:


> I am broke...so wishlist will likely be just that, ha. But it has been a fun season for sales.


Same here. 
I put a few smaller things in too though, so I might go for some of these... 
And I'm hoping the gift they spoke of is an actual gift... no more conditions and no money needed.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

DarkestShadow said:


> Same here.
> I put a few smaller things in too though, so I might go for some of these...
> And I'm hoping the gift they spoke of is an actual gift... no more conditions and no money needed.


----------



## whiskers

DarkestShadow said:


> Same here.
> I put a few smaller things in too though, so I might go for some of these...
> And I'm hoping the gift they spoke of is an actual gift... no more conditions and no money needed.


I thought you were going to bed


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

whiskers said:


> I thought you were going to bed


ME TOO!


----------



## Mega

*My Final Wishlist*

Albion III
Albion IV
Albion V
ER Choir
LCO Strings
Edna Earth

I want Albion III the most but, I'll get one more thing if the price is right!


----------



## Lee Blaske

Kind of amuses me to think of what we would have thought of the Spitfire Audio wish list when we were kids, if it could have been explained to us back then. A bunch of folks excited to make an electronic money transfer in order to be able to download HUGE bunches of 1's and 0's. Nothing tangible to unwrap. And, we think those 1's and 0's are better than getting toys.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Lee Blaske said:


> Kind of amuses me to think of what we would have thought of the Spitfire Audio wish list when we were kids, if it could have been explained to us back then. A bunch of folks excited to make an electronic money transfer in order to be able to download HUGE bunches of 1's and 0's. Nothing tangible to unwrap. And, we think those 1's and 0's are better than getting toys.



i love it.

no nasty packaging materials to muck with.

and i'm a product/packaging design/engineer.

self-loathing to the level of art!


----------



## Lee Blaske

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i love it.
> 
> no nasty packaging materials to muck with.
> 
> and i'm a product/packaging design/engineer.
> 
> self-loathing to the level of art!



No batteries needed, either.


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i love it.
> 
> no nasty packaging materials to muck with.
> 
> and i'm a product/packaging design/engineer.
> 
> self-loathing to the level of art!


OT, but is that one of those careers that sound interesting, but turn out to be dull, or do you enjoy it?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> OT, but is that one of those careers that sound interesting, but turn out to be dull, or do you enjoy it?



it's a passion - the same level as my music.

i've had the fortune to work on some landmark designs.

medical (cardio device patent), music equipment, aerospace (2020 Mars Rover), nextgen Hololens...


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> it's a passion - the same level as my music.
> 
> i've had the fortune to work on some landmark designs.
> 
> medical (cardio device patent), music equipment, aerospace (2020 Mars Rover), nextgen Hololens...


genuinely glad you found a career that you are passionate about  That's awesome. Some cool projects too! I bet you know your way around CAD!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> genuinely glad you found a career that you are passionate about  That's awesome. Some cool projects too! I bet you know your way around CAD!



yep, 3D CAD is my thing.

PTC Creo, Solidworks, Alias, etc.


----------



## Rey

Have got your discount yet


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Rey said:


> Have got your discount yet



nope.

still downloading Studio Brass Pro.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Bernard Herman!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

ProfoundSilence said:


> Bernard Herman!



Big one for me.

Passed on the BF deal... 2nd chances.


----------



## Rey

Oh crap. I missed something. Just add another one to my wish list. Is it too late?


----------



## whiskers

will we get emails with the codes? or do we just need to log in?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Rey said:


> Oh crap. I missed something. Just add another one to my wish list. Is it too late?



i added something not too long ago.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> will we get emails with the codes? or do we just need to log in?



emails from what i understand.

i'm new.


----------



## Rey

Email


----------



## Rey

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i added something not too long ago.


Hopefully that's the reason for the delay, for last minute wishlist. I added solo strings


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Rey said:


> Hopefully that's the reason for the delay, for last minute wishlist. I added solo strings



i quite like Solo Strings from the many videos i've seen.

a few complaints floating about, but hey - it's all slight of hand...

an illusion.


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> emails from what i understand.
> 
> i'm new.



Well I had only subbed to their LABS notifications until tonight when i just turned them all on. Hopefully that doesn't disqualify me :s


----------



## Rey

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i quite like Solo Strings from the many videos i've seen.
> 
> a few complaints floating about, but hey - it's all slight of hand...
> 
> an illusion.



Complaints eh... I haven't watched or listen to the demos. Just came across some solo strings music playing beautifully

and realized spitfire have solo strings. Eh if it's a good discount why not


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Lithium-ion batteries not included."


Lee Blaske said:


> Kind of amuses me to think of what we would have thought of the Spitfire Audio wish list when we were kids, if it could have been explained to us back then. A bunch of folks excited to make an electronic money transfer in order to be able to download HUGE bunches of 1's and 0's. Nothing tangible to unwrap. And, we think those 1's and 0's are better than getting toys.


All it takes a computer thousands of times more powerful than all the computers in the world put together (when we were kids). Sitting on the top of your desk, or possibly even tucked under your arm. Did I ever tell you how good I was with a slide rule?

"Lithium-ion batteries not included!"


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> Well I had only subbed to their LABS notifications until tonight when i just turned them all on. Hopefully that doesn't disqualify me :s



i would be shocked if it disqualified you.

i didn't see the thing about subscribing until yesterday, and quickly checked all the boxes.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo




----------



## bryanmckay

I think you just have to be subscribed as that’s how they send out the discount codes (and we’re now in a post-GDPR world and all), so you probably shouldn’t worry if you subscribed after the cutoff for the wish list.


----------



## Rey

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i would be shocked if it disqualified you.
> 
> i didn't see the thing about subscribing until yesterday, and quickly checked all the boxes.


Spitfire are nice people and company. I am sure they ll fulfill everyone's wishes despite of some clumsiness on our ends like me adding wish list after 12


----------



## kevthurman

I think the 11:59 pm thing was the deadline for adding to wishlist, the codes will go out sometime during normal work hours most likely.


----------



## dzilizzi

I just realized I wasn’t subscribed to email. Hope it still works. I got in before midnight PST, so if it is a computerized list, I should get it, I hope.


----------



## Alex Niedt

Zoot_Rollo said:


> leaning Studio Strings over Chamber.
> 
> Solo Strings good companion to Studio?


Chamber sounds better, to me, and Solo Strings is recorded in the same room as Chamber Strings, not Studio Strings.


----------



## AdamKmusic

I’ve got both in my wish list as well, let’s see what the discount is like!


----------



## Mr. Ha

I hope the discount is over 30%


----------



## tokatila

WHERE IS RODNEY?


----------



## martinjuenke

No mail ...


----------



## martinjuenke

On Twitter they signaled the mails are out...


----------



## prodigalson

40% off individual products!


----------



## kgdrum

I just got mine:
*OLAFUR ARNALDS CHAMBER EVOLUTIONS 40% off.

Thank You Spitfire 
*
now I have to scrape up the $$


----------



## tokatila

and -30% from bundles....


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Hm, no mail for me...


----------



## k4music

hmm, yea no email for me too.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

k4music said:


> hmm, yea no email for me too.


Could be sorted by alphabet.
*a*[email protected] and at last *z*[email protected]


----------



## k4music

DarkestShadow said:


> Could be sorted by alphabet.
> *a*[email protected] and at last *z*[email protected]


hmm mine starts with K so may be its 11th turn :D


----------



## Grégory Betton

Emails are usually sent by batches and not all at the same time to avoid being treated as spammers by Emails Providers. Let’s wait 

But please come Santa/Rodney


----------



## StillLife

Ooh, nice discounts! Still waiting for the e-mail though...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Alex Niedt said:


> Chamber sounds better, to me, and Solo Strings is recorded in the same room as Chamber Strings, not Studio Strings.



Just realising this.

Side by side, OOTB, Chamber is more welcoming - Studio is drier.

I am used to VSL and Hein.

So Studio may suit me better (Chamber more restrictive), but may take Solo out of the running.

Unless i go both ways.

(!)

I did just commit to Studio Brass.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

What' s the gift?


----------



## RogiervG

Actually, i am a little tiny tad disappointed about the mentioned discount amounts.. (still very nice, *don't *get me wrong!)
But mentioning "thermonuclear" and "rewarded handsomely" makes you think bigger/epic/awesome/mega/rodney like discounts...
I noticed the current mentioned discounts are very similar to Black friday (only 5 percent higher on collections e.g.).

Still awaiting the mail though.....  (i surely will buy some)


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Zoot_Rollo said:


> What' s the gift?


I wonder too... 
Hope it isn't a confusing way to refer to the discount codes. It sounded separate...


----------



## AdamKmusic

Nothing in my inbox just yet


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Alex Niedt said:


> Chamber sounds better, to me, and Solo Strings is recorded in the same room as Chamber Strings, not Studio Strings.



Thank you Alex, meant to say.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

RogiervG said:


> Actually, i am a little tiny tad disappointed about the mentioned discount amounts.. (still very nice, *don't *get me wrong!)
> But mentioning "thermonuclear" and "rewarded handsomely" makes you think bigger/epic/awesome/mega/rodney like discounts...
> I noticed the current mentioned discounts are very similar to Black friday (only 5 percent higher).
> 
> Still awaiting the mail though.....  (i surely will buy some)


Yea... I guess we are spoiled by 8dio.
They really dig super deep and don't throw around a ton of huge words and make massive fuzz around it.
"Here's your advent calender with deals, go figure!"

Those are very good deals by Spitfire, but not "thermonuclear" or so...


----------



## Cinebient

And if you was not a good composer this year (like me) you might get no mail....just a visit from Rodney breaking your Christmas party


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

AdamKmusic said:


> Nothing in my inbox just yet


If your mail starts with *A* too it seems to be random...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

40% sounds good to me.

It's what i alotted for - better than BF - glad i waited.

Getting some coffee and espresso ready.


----------



## Batrawi

It was very clear to me that the gift = the discount...isn't it


----------



## RogiervG

DarkestShadow said:


> Those are very good deals by Spitfire, but not "thermonuclear" or so...



The deal is good, don't get me wrong.. but Indeed my point was as you said, it's not what one expects from "thermonuclear", so...
still waiting for "going all thermonuclear".. (perhaps the "gift" will make it thermonuclear  )


----------



## Cinebient

Any discounts on EWC?


----------



## Mr. Ha

40% is cool but 8Dio had 84% for Lacrimosa and now Requiem Choir


----------



## WindcryMusic

Just got my email from Spitfire.

40% on EDNA Earth ... yeah, that is about what I expected, and I'll do it.

30% on the Albions bundle ... and it turns out to be ON TOP OF my discount for owning everything but Albion 4! Which makes my price for Uist $223, or slightly over 50% off! Oh yeah, baby, I'll do that too, as this is the main library I was hoping to end up with today.

40% ON ERIC WHITACRE CHOIR????? This soon after release????? That is one I was NOT planning to buy (since I was expecting no more than %25 discount on it) ... but it seems I've got no choice but to do THAT one too.

Oh, my aching hard drive.


----------



## StillLife

RogiervG said:


> The deal is good, don't get me wrong.. but Indeed my point was as you said, it's not what one expects from "thermonuclear", so...
> still waiting for "going all thermonuclear".. (perhaps the "gift" will make it thermonuclear  )



Then what does one expect from Thermonuclear? I have not received my mail yet, but if discounts are indeed 40% individual and 30% collections, then I could (do not yet know if I will) buy 9 Spitfire libraries (including the 3 Olafurs and SSoS) at an average price of 140 euro per library. Pretty 'thermo' to me.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Batrawi said:


> It was very clear to me that the gift = the discount...isn't it


Looks like it by re-reading the mail...
hm... I wouldn't call discounts that often still leave 300 $$ + a gift. 
I mean, other sales during the year also aren't really gifts.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

StillLife said:


> Then what does one expect from Thermonuclear? I have not received my mail yet, but if discounts are indeed 40% individual and 30% collections, then I could (do not yet know if I will) buy 9 Spitfire libraries (including the 3 Olafurs and SSoS) at an average price of 140 euro per library. Pretty 'thermo' to me.


You obviously haven't heard of 8dio, Keepforest, Impact Soundworks and VstBuzz  And they don't even use those words.


----------



## Cinebient

Mr. Ha said:


> 40% is cool but 8Dio had 84% for Lacrimosa and now Requiem Choir


Oh...why did you say that. Now i´m sad that i missed all the 25 day sales there, beside that last and a choir is exact what i need....


----------



## StillLife

DarkestShadow said:


> Looks like it by re-reading the mail...
> hm... I wouldn't call discounts that often still leave 300 $$ + a gift.
> I mean, other sales during the year also aren't really gifts.


Your shadow seems to be dark indeed. 
Spitfire essentially says: We GIVE you 40% off of everything (except StB) you'd like to buy (no matter how old or expensive the library is). That is a gift. And it's given.


----------



## kgdrum

RogiervG said:


> The deal is good, don't get me wrong.. but Indeed my point was as you said, it's not what one expects from "thermonuclear", so...
> still waiting for "going all thermonuclear".. (perhaps the "gift" will make it thermonuclear  )




Well if you've bought from companies like Spitfire and Orchestral Tools for a few years you might have a different perspective.
Up until the last couple of years Spitfire and Orchestral Tools didn't have sales, wish-lists etc.....They had intro pricing and pretty much that was it. 
Spitfire is not having a flash sale on a few older products, they're offering nice(uniform) discounts on the entire line.

Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## StillLife

DarkestShadow said:


> You obviously haven't heard of 8dio, Keepforest, Impact Soundworks and VstBuzz  And they don't even use those words.


I do have heard of them, but I just don't like their libraries as much as I like Spitfire's. For some things in life you are willing to pay a bit more than for other. When that 'more' becomes a bit less, I am happy. But to each his own, of course. We're not obliged to buy anything.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh

*Nothing* in my inbox, emails or account today.
Considering I've spent *A LOT* of money with this company this year - and as they're marketing team like to call "community" (which really means customers) - I'm really disappointed.
Anyway - who cares


----------



## StillLife

We have to be patient, I guess. I also have not yet received the mail.


----------



## DivingInSpace

Cinebient said:


> Oh...why did you say that. Now i´m sad that i missed all the 25 day sales there, beside that last and a choir is exact what i need....


Well, in that case you can grab Requiem. I got Lacrimosa, which i am exited to try out when i get my external SSD fixed haha.


----------



## ionian

Not to mention what Sonokinetic did for the 12 days of Christmas. Now that was thermonuclear.


----------



## DivingInSpace

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> *Nothing* in my inbox, emails or account today.
> Considering I've spent *A LOT* of money with this company this year - and as they're marketing team like to call "community" (which really means customers) - I'm really disappointed.
> Anyway - who cares


Jesus, why do people always have to be so quick in assuming the worst. A lot of people haven't recieved their mails yet, at the last wish list sale i got mine pretty late in the day, so don't worry, you definitely wont be left out.

Jesus..


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

DivingInSpace said:


> Jesus, why do people always have to be so quick in assuming the worst. A lot of people haven't recieved their mails yet, at the last wish list sale i got mine pretty late in the day, so don't worry, you definitely wont be left out.
> 
> Jesus..



Yeah, that was weird.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

StillLife said:


> Your shadow seems to be dark indeed.
> Spitfire essentially says: We GIVE you 40% off of everything (except StB) you'd like to buy (no matter how old or expensive the library is). That is a gift. And it's given.


Yet it is obvious that if you always just talk about receiving a gift many people will not expect discount codes. Many people have been wondering about an additional gift. No wonder... they never said "you'll receive discount codes as a gift from us" - which would be fine. Context. 
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/faq/wish-list/ They avoid the word "sale" and "discount" like the plague haha...

A gift to me doesn't cost anything... sales are a way for companies to get people to buy things they usually wouldn't or couldn't buy - which is a good thing for both parties. Again - unless you really make it clear that the gift is a discount code...
But not a gift as most understand it.


StillLife said:


> I do have heard of them, but I just don't like their libraries as much as I like Spitfire's. For some things in life you are willing to pay a bit more than for other. When that 'more' becomes a bit less, I am happy. But to each his own, of course. We're not obliged to buy anything.


Ha, whether a sale is thermonuclear does not depend on whether you personally appreciate the libraries.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> *Nothing* in my inbox, emails or account today.
> Considering I've spent *A LOT* of money with this company this year - and as they're marketing team like to call "community" (which really means customers) - I'm really disappointed.
> Anyway - who cares



man..they are just sending out emails, it will take a while..


----------



## Cinebient

DivingInSpace said:


> Well, in that case you can grab Requiem. I got Lacrimosa, which i am exited to try out when i get my external SSD fixed haha.



Yes....for this it seems there is more time to decide. I´m really in for a choir. Not sure if it will be Requiem or EWC. At the end i´m scared....both...plus a new extern SSD. I like more the intimate not too epic in your face stuff.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

glad Choirs aren't in my cross-hairs.

but Requiem Pro for $98?


----------



## J-M

Man, can't have a Spitfire thread without some good ol' negativity. Relax folks...


----------



## Mr. Ha

Cinebient said:


> Oh...why did you say that. Now i´m sad that i missed all the 25 day sales there, beside that last and a choir is exact what i need....


You should get Requiem Professional! another 84% discount


----------



## Mr. Ha

Zoot_Rollo said:


> glad Choirs aren't in my cross-hairs.
> 
> but Requiem Pro for $98?


I got Lacrimosa which is great so I won't be getting Requiem but it's a GOOD deal!


----------



## Consona

I wanted to get LCO for peppering my strings with various flavours but from the articulation list I learned that some things were sampled for certain sections only. Like why celli and basses+celli don't have a staccato dig or sul pont tremolo?
Dunno now...


----------



## martinjuenke

Zoot_Rollo said:


> What' s the gift?


You are allowed to buy their products...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Mr. Ha said:


> I got Lacrimosa which is great so I won't be getting Requiem but it's a GOOD deal!




yes, for my VERY limited choir use, could be a great addition.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Got my email now! 40% off everything on my wish list, now to decide which to get!


----------



## HelixK

DivingInSpace said:


> Jesus, why do people always have to be so quick in assuming the worst. A lot of people haven't recieved their mails yet, at the last wish list sale i got mine pretty late in the day, so don't worry, you definitely wont be left out.
> 
> Jesus..



This is the same guy who said some nasty things about Christian in Christian's thread a while ago and quickly deleted it. It didn't occur to me to take a print screen and when I tried to reply to his post it was gone.

Maybe some of you that were following that thread received an email notification? I let it go to avoid stupid drama and if you look at his post history, he acts like nothing happened but this is too much.

In the spirit of the Holidays, I wish that you go fuck yourself @Mr. Edinburgh and I'm glad that you finally showed your true colors.


----------



## Zero&One

40% is good in my books... like really good. Better than 39%!


----------



## StillLife

DarkestShadow said:


> Yet it is obvious that if you always just talk about receiving a gift many people will not expect discount codes. Many people have been wondering about an additional gift. No wonder... they never said "you'll receive discount codes as a gift from us" - which would be fine. Context.
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/faq/wish-list/ They avoid the word "sale" and "discount" like the plague haha...
> 
> A gift to me doesn't cost anything... sales are a way for companies to get people to buy things they usually wouldn't or couldn't buy - which is a good thing for both parties. Again - unless you really make it clear that the gift is a discount code...
> But not a gift as most understand it.
> 
> Ha, whether a sale is thermonuclear does not depend on whether you personally appreciate the libraries.



I think it's a question of perspective. Spitfire has had these Wishlist sales (2x a year) for a couple of years now. They always call these discounts a gift (fitting in to the Wishlist-idiom). The discounts used to be like 25% of individual products and 15% on collections. Since last year (their 10th anniversary) they upped the discounts considerably, hence the thermonuclear quote. They never said it was going to be the biggest sale in VI-world, just _their _biggest sale. Which is almost correct. Only the BF collection The Ton was ever cheaper than 50% off.

I actually do think that appreciation of a library plays a huge role in how one values a particular sale. True, I could have bought products that were discounted much more - if I would have wanted them, which I did not. Words and percentages are just advertising. In the end it comes down to what you are willing to pay for any given product.


----------



## SpitfireSupport

Hi guys, the emails are still sending out. If you haven't got yours yet don't panic. Merry Christmas!

Luke


----------



## Batrawi

any of those who received the discounts already had SstS regular/pro on their whishlist? what's the %?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

StillLife said:


> I think it's a question of perspective. Spitfire has had these Wishlist sales (2x a year) for a couple of years now. They always call these discounts a gift (fitting in to the Wishlist-idiom). The discounts used to be like 25% of individual products and 15% on collections. Since last year (their 10th anniversary) they upped the discounts considerably, hence the thermonuclear quote. They never said it was going to be the biggest sale in VI-world, just _their _biggest sale. Which is almost correct. Only the BF collection The Ton was ever cheaper than 50% off.
> 
> I actually do think that appreciation of a library plays a huge role in how one values a particular sale. True, I could have bought products that were discounted much more - if I would have wanted them, which I did not. Words and percentages are just advertising. In the end it comes down to what you are willing to pay for any given product.


On a personal level that is certainly true. But not when you speak generally... then would be generalizing your opinion and need of a library.

And I'm again going into semantics. If you just say that your sale will be thermonuclear then I won't just take your company into consideration. Just like if I'd tell you I'm working on a ground-breaking project you wouldn't expect I only reference previous work I have done... in that sense producing a simple piano library would be ground-breaking to me because I never produced a library.  

So, if they'd just say - be part of one of our biggest (or the biggest) sales there would of course be no problem at all. Rather than implying it's epic and big in general.


----------



## Michael Antrum

About 15 years ago I ran a company which, amongst other things, distributed some specialist software. When a new version came out, we ran some adverts in the trade press which said that the price to upgrade from previous versions was 'from £ 299.00 + VAT'

Now back then it was pretty normal that if you upgraded from v5 to v9, then it was more expensive than if you upgraded from v 7 to v 9 for example.

Anyway this guy called up and gave such grief on the phone to one of the sales girls that he was eventually put through to me. I asked him what the problem was. He told me it was that the ad was misleading, as upgrades for older versions cost more than the £ 299.00 price. I got a copy of the ad and told him the ad quite clearly stated *from* £ 299.00.

This, apparently, was the wrong thing to say, and the chap went off on one, he was going to call training standards, coast guard and the CIA etc.... 

So to shut him up I offered, purely as a good will gesture (ie to get shot of him), to sell him the upgrade for £ 299.00 - and asked him if he would like to give me his serial number so I could process the upgrade.....

He literally couldn't get off the phone quickly enough. 

I'll leave it to everyone else to decide what the moral of this story is....


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Great! Got mine! 40% off everything I selected (individual products).


----------



## HelixK

40% off here too! Eric Whitracre choir, you will finally be mine 

Thanks, Spitfire! Merry Christmas


----------



## StillLife

DarkestShadow said:


> On a personal level that is certainly true. But not when you speak generally... then would be generalizing your opinion and need of a library.
> 
> And I'm again going into semantics. If you just say that your sale will be thermonuclear then I won't just take your company into consideration. Just like if I'd tell you I'm working on a ground-breaking project you wouldn't expect I only reference previous work I have done... in that sense producing a simple piano library would be ground-breaking to me because I never produced a library.
> 
> So, if they'd just say - be part of one of our biggest (or the biggest) sales there would of course be no problem at all. Rather than implying it's epic and big in general.



Nice discussion this, in waiting for the mail!
I don't think your analogy is apt here. A 'groundbreaking project' inherently refers to projects in general, I think. 'Take part in our wishlist-sale which is going to be thermonuclear again' refers to a particular sale of a particular 'we'. I don't think you can say 'I hardly do any projects, so this one is groundbreaking.' whereas 'We hardly do any sales, so this one is thermonuclear' is perfectly possible (in my mind).


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Alex Niedt said:


> Chamber sounds better, to me, and Solo Strings is recorded in the same room as Chamber Strings, not Studio Strings.




comparing Studio Brass Pro with my VSL Brass and HW Brass, after only a short time, i prefer VSL and HWB, tonally.

Studio Brass Pro has some great features and is a contrast at least.

it will get used - nice to have.

second thinking the deep dive into the Studio Series.

edit

then again, Studio Strings Pro for $299.


----------



## Vik

Zoot_Rollo said:


> second thinking the deep dive into the Studio Series.


Hi mate, I don't know if you are worse at making decisions than others here, but you are certainly better at documenting it. :D


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Vik said:


> Hi mate, I don't know if you are worse at making decisions than others here, but you are certainly better at documenting it. :D



no shame in sharing experiences.

if it can help someone along the way.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

StillLife said:


> Nice discussion this, in waiting for the mail!
> I don't think your analogy is apt here. A 'groundbreaking project' inherently refers to projects in general, I think. 'Take part in our wishlist-sale which is going to be thermonuclear again' refers to a particular sale of a particular 'we'. I don't think you can say 'I hardly do any projects, so this one is groundbreaking.' whereas 'We hardly do any sales, so this one is thermonuclear' is perfectly possible (in my mind).


Ha, well now I'd have to know exactly what they said.
I mean... "we" - that's not a factor here. Of course it's their sale. That still means that if your refer to it as thermonuclear it can be compared to other sales. But if you just say "one of our biggest" then it can only be compared to their sales. Just like when I say that that a project is ground-breaking for me. Or it's one of my biggest projects. 
So, a formulation that doesn't invite comparisons other than to what you have done before would be appropriate...


----------



## Mr. Ha

So we get 40% off everything? I shouldn't have removed all of my other previous wish list items the other day lol


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Mr. Ha said:


> So we get 40% off everything? I shouldn't have removed all of my other previous wish list items the other day lol



i just threw nearly everything on there just in case.


----------



## Mr. Ha

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i just threw nearly everything on there just in case.


I thought we'd get better discounts if there were less items (last year some were 40 and some were 30)...


----------



## MatFluor

"Thermonuclear"....

That would be almost if the gift was a free library - as in - pick two of your wishlist, get the cheaper one free, the rest after that is 10% or 15% off.

I don't like the fighting with superlatives, but that's me.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Mr. Ha said:


> I thought we'd get better discounts if there were less items (last year some were 40 and some were 30)...




ahhh, i see.

the recent SF xmas vids basically said to throw it all in and decide later.


----------



## MrHStudio

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi guys, the emails are still sending out. If you haven't got yours yet don't panic. Merry Christmas!
> 
> Luke



Sorry that you are having to work (and deal with this) on Christmas Day.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

looks like i'll be going with the more esoteric/creative offerings with this sale, than more Strings.

<edit, but! i love changing my mind>

good stuff.

i like waiting, half the fun.


----------



## Cinebient

People getting 40% on even fairly new libraries and they still are whining.
Merry Christmas, lol.


----------



## HelixK

Cinebient said:


> People getting 40% on even fairly new libraries and they still are whining.
> Merry Christmas, lol.



Agreed, I wasn't expecting 40% on the Choir and Studio Strings. Very generous!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Cinebient said:


> People getting 40% on even fairly new libraries and they still are whining.
> Merry Christmas, lol.


Apparently you cannot be critical of wording without "whining". Noone is "whining". It's a great deal. But not "thermonuclear" in my understanding and that of others. 
Just branding this mild criticism as "whining" is rather petty.


----------



## PSKLN

kgdrum said:


> Well if you've bought from companies like Spitfire and Orchestral Tools for a few years you might have a different perspective.
> Up until the last couple of years Spitfire and Orchestral Tools didn't have sales, wish-lists etc.....They had intro pricing and pretty much that was it.
> Spitfire is not having a flash sale on a few older products, they're offering nice(uniform) discounts on the entire line.
> 
> Thanks Spitfire!


Absolutely.

...I have to admit though, that, due to the marketing speak, I was silently hoping for a little different discount model or higher discounts. But it's like last year ....which is all good.


----------



## gussunkri

Also, the Frozen strings labs library felt like an awesome Christmas gift so in my book they also delivered on the free gift interpretation of what Christian said.

As for wish list, I am somewhat considering upgrading my SCS to SSO CS. This thread also put the BDT back in my crosshairs.


----------



## Cinebient

DarkestShadow said:


> Apparently you cannot be critical of wording without "whining". Noone is "whining". It's a great deal. But not "thermonuclear" in my understanding and that of others.
> Just branding this mild criticism as "whining" is rather petty.



Of course like every commercial announcement and my post maybe as well everything is dramatized these days. But i guess you know what i mean.
I wonder what people expect....a one dollar super sale?
I think it is thermonuclear in terms of Spitfire sales but maybe not compared to some other companies (which i find doesn´t do a good thing to value their libraries). If i know i can get libraries for 80%+ cheaper i would never buy for the full price again.


----------



## Mr. Ha

gussunkri said:


> Also, the Frozen strings labs library felt like an awesome Christmas gift so in my book they also delivered on the free gift interpretation of what Christian said.
> 
> As for wish list, I am somewhat considering upgrading my SCS to SSO CS. This thread also put the BDT back in my crosshairs.



Is Frozen Strings different from the old Kontakt version?


----------



## Zero&One

Cinebient said:


> People getting 40% on even fairly new libraries and they still are whining.
> Merry Christmas, lol.



.. they want it FREE! A dinosaur said Thermonuclear so everyone went nuts


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

gussunkri said:


> Also, the Frozen strings labs library felt like an awesome Christmas gift so in my book they also delivered on the free gift interpretation of what Christian said.



forgot about that one.

grabbing Frozen Strings now.

thanks!


----------



## J-M

40% off Chamber strings and into the basket they go! Too bad I'm 300 kilometers away from my rig. :D


----------



## midi-et-quart

Not sure about Spitfire studio brass, as this was my last kind of wish for christmas this year.
I enjoyed the demos but I don't think it is going to have such an impact on my production quality...

And obviously I would take the pro version because of the extra mics... which are really necessary IMO when it comes to brass.


----------



## styledelk

I set an alarm, just waiting on Santa Claus to come down that information super chimney.
Once it arrives, I have hours and hours of indecision ahead of me.


----------



## mickeyl

HelixK said:


> 40% off here too! Eric Whitracre choir, you will finally be mine
> 
> Thanks, Spitfire! Merry Christmas



Same here, thanks a lot!


----------



## tokatila

Geez...HZ Strings, EW Choir, BHCT, New Studio series... what to get what to get...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Spitfire and Sonokinetic have some of the BEST demo videos in the industry.

Hein too.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

mickeyl said:


> Same here, thanks a lot!




EWC looks amazing.

I wish i had a use for it.

Requiem Pro for $88.20 could be a go.


----------



## HelixK

tokatila said:


> Geez...HZ Strings, EW Choir, BHCT, New Studio series... what to get what to get...



What libraries you have?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

looks like this for a SF Xmas







edit,

swap EVO 2 for BDT.


----------



## Cinebient

....and Rodney was the real gift anyway! 
Just to clear things up of course every meaning is legit so take that "whining" not too serious. I´m no pro composer nor do i make a living from music and while i also not belong to the people with better income in my country i see value in these tools and sometimes it hurts how much things get valued down for people even which makes a living from these tools. I mean sometimes a few days on holiday and a good dinner cost more than a good sample library. It´s even a worse thing on these mobile platforms which offers high quality audio tools for 10 dollar and people waiting always for a sale.
O.k. off-topic. Sorry.....must be the eggnog.
I can speak just for myself and i think these offers are good.....if i just would get my mail.....


----------



## AdamKmusic

Picked up SStS core for £120 absolute steal! Will compliment my recent pickup of SStB very nicely! Next up the woodwinds I guess!


----------



## styledelk

I've only got 3 hours to decide on Largo, but is it an AND or is it an OR?


----------



## Kurosawa

Still waiting for the christmas mail!

In the meantime I should decide whether to buy Largo or SStS Core


----------



## HelixK

Zoot_Rollo said:


> looks like this for a SF Xmas



Nice list! I own Tundra, BDT and all evos and BDT is the least I like. At least for me it's not as inspiring as the others.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

AdamKmusic said:


> Picked up SStS core for £120 absolute steal! Will compliment my recent pickup of SStB very nicely! Next up the woodwinds I guess!




that's where i'm at, since picking up SStB Pro yesterday.

waiting for "THE CODES" is giving me a chance to think this through.


----------



## tokatila

HelixK said:


> What libraries you have?



From Spitfire? All Albions, Full Symphonic Orchestra, HZP Perc Pro and multiple small libraries...basically HZS, Choir and OA Chamber EVOs are missing if I want to get all Lyndhurst stuff. On the other hand BHCT and new Studio Series are recorded in the same space...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

HelixK said:


> Nice list! I own Tundra, BDT and all evos and BDT is the least I like. At least for me it's not as inspiring as the others.



i'm on the fence with this one.

i LOVE EVO 3.

don't have any of the other EVOs - what would you recommend over BDT?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

tokatila said:


> On the other hand BHCT and new Studio Series are recorded in the same space...



clincher!


----------



## martinjuenke

NO MAIL!


----------



## styledelk

So I've found BDT to require a very different approach than any other library. It takes a lot of prep with your velocity curves, and it almost certainly is better served by sitting at a full 88 keys. 
I feel like it's great for studying and enjoying voice leading.

I did this as a demo of Time Macro, but it's just as easily a demo of BDT: 
Extremely simple, just using one patch. Single line of improvising. With more time and effort it's a great sketching tool.


----------



## whiskers

styledelk said:


> So I've found BDT to require a very different approach than any other library. It takes a lot of prep with your velocity curves, and it almost certainly is better served by sitting at a full 88 keys.
> I feel like it's great for studying and enjoying voice leading.
> 
> I did this as a demo of Time Macro, but it's just as easily a demo of BDT:
> Extremely simple, just using one patch. Single line of improvising. With more time and effort it's a great sketching tool.



I was wondering about this, do you feel that British drama toolkit is too overlapping of time macro?


----------



## styledelk

whiskers said:


> I was wondering about this, do you feel that British drama toolkit is too overlapping of time macro?



I don't think they overlap at all, but I found them to be really good compliments. Time Macro is still pretty conventional in how you play it, while BDT is almost like an evo-accordion that just happens to have strings and woodwind samples.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

HelixK said:


> Nice list! I own Tundra, BDT and all evos and BDT is the least I like. At least for me it's not as inspiring as the others.



probably swapping EVO 2 for BDT.


----------



## HBen

no mail, anyone got the mail?


----------



## StillLife

No, not yet.


----------



## erikradbo

Also waiting but realized I was unsubscribed from the email list, not sure that’s an issue.


----------



## D Halgren

I received mine about 30 minutes ago. 30% on collections and 40% on single items.


----------



## whiskers

They're working on it, lil Christmas patience


----------



## whiskers

D Halgren said:


> I received mine about 30 minutes ago. 30% on collections and 40% on single items.


Nice!


----------



## Wally Garten

No email here yet. (Also, watching other people open their presents, I'm now mildly wishing I had added more things to my list, although I know I can't really buy it all anyway....)


----------



## martinjuenke

Herman‘s Hermits:
No mail today, my love will go away...


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Waiting patiently......


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

All this choir talk...

EWC or the $88.20 8Dio


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> All this choir talk...
> 
> EWC or the $98 8Dio


My gut is telling me the spitfire choir will be a lot (and I mean a lot) better quality. That being said if you listenl to Eric Wvhitacre's music I think you'll be somewhat one-dimensional limited to that style, not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## CoffeeLover

anybody here that are still waiting?


----------



## whiskers

CoffeeLover said:


> anybody here that are still waiting?


Yes sir! No big rush though, I think we have till the end of the year to use the discount


----------



## Cinebient

whiskers said:


> My gut is telling me the spitfire choir will be a lot (and I mean a lot) better quality. That being said if you listenl to Eric Wvhitacre's music I think you'll be somewhat one-dimensional limited to that style, not that that's a bad thing.



I consider the same. Not sure what else i might get but i NEED really a choir. But it should be just one since i think i have already enough to learn and master with either of these.
Since i´m more into these ambient textures and huge but not in your face choir sounds i guess EWC might be the better choice? Especially since i already own HZS and it might sounds well together recorded in the same space. 
I watched endless videos and it´s still hard to tell what will be better in a long term.
I think the kind of evo-grid and that i like the GUI in the Spitfire app much more (yes, i really prefer it over their Kontakt instruments) it will be the EWC. I just wished there was a more standard with less mic version as well. 
However, both options seems as low as possible right now for a long time maybe.


----------



## StillLife

CoffeeLover said:


> anybody here that are still waiting?


Yup


----------



## RogiervG

me too still waiting..


----------



## whiskers

Cinebient said:


> I consider the same. Not sure what else i might get but i NEED really a choir. But it should be just one since i think i have already enough to learn and master with either of these.
> Since i´m more into these ambient textures and huge but not in your face choir sounds i guess EWC might be the better choice? Especially since i already own HZS and it might sounds well together recorded in the same space.
> I watched endless videos and it´s still hard to tell what will be better in a long term.
> I think the kind of evo-grid and that i like the GUI in the Spitfire app much more (yes, i really prefer it over their Kontakt instruments) it will be the EWC. I just wished there was a more standard with less mic version as well.
> However, both options seems as low as possible right now for a long time maybe.


if you're more into ambient and textures I would say that Eric whitacre choir is a much better option, have you listened to the demos?


----------



## Michael Antrum

Don't forget to check your spam....


----------



## Cinebient

whiskers said:


> if you're more into ambient and textures I would say that Eric whitacre choir is a much better option, have you listened to the demos?



Yes....so much that i almost get bored of it since the release , lol.
Maybe i´m not worth it to even use these pro tools but a really huge choir is what i really miss since years and i have not one. Only the stock sounds in my DAW and which came with the full Kontakt plus a few (better than expected) in some iOS apps like iSymphonic which can be good but are too limited for certain things and are pretty fast "overused" after some time.
I just downloaded the Labs choir and this might be exact what i´m after. So a nice tease for me.
I also like to import vocal textures into synths for further mangling and also here i think EWC might be better.
I´m f.e. a huge fan of Heavyocity Vocalise 1 and 2.


----------



## Forecheck

Still waiting in Canada. Takes time for Santa to get around this big, wide world! I'm excited though!!


----------



## jbuhler

midi-et-quart said:


> Not sure about Spitfire studio brass, as this was my last kind of wish for christmas this year.
> I enjoyed the demos but I don't think it is going to have such an impact on my production quality...
> 
> And obviously I would take the pro version because of the extra mics... which are really necessary IMO when it comes to brass.


I would opt for the pro because of all of the additional instruments as well as the mics. More so than the strings the pricing on the pro brass, even at regular price, just seems like such a good value.


----------



## PeterKorcek

still nothing...

*We wait ...* (Dethklok anyone?)


----------



## Cinebient

Also still waiting.....isn´t the waiting the best time.


----------



## jbuhler

styledelk said:


> So I've found BDT to require a very different approach than any other library. It takes a lot of prep with your velocity curves, and it almost certainly is better served by sitting at a full 88 keys.
> I feel like it's great for studying and enjoying voice leading


I agree completely. Very fun and inspiring tool for sketching. I also like to load several BDT instruments into a multi, as in my experience they all respond slightly differently to velocities so you get this wonderful shifting texture, similar to an Evo but with a different kind of control.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> if you're more into ambient and textures I would say that Eric whitacre choir is a much better option, have you listened to the demos?





whiskers said:


> My gut is telling me the spitfire choir will be a lot (and I mean a lot) better quality. That being said if you listenl to Eric Wvhitacre's music I think you'll be somewhat one-dimensional limited to that style, not that that's a bad thing.



thanks.

realistically, my ARK choirs are good enough for now.

must temper.


----------



## jbuhler

styledelk said:


> I don't think they overlap at all, but I found them to be really good compliments. Time Macro is still pretty conventional in how you play it, while BDT is almost like an evo-accordion that just happens to have strings and woodwind samples.


I concur. Excellent complements. It does take some getting used to triggering different longs via velocity.


----------



## Parsifal666

Kurosawa said:


> Still waiting for the christmas mail!
> 
> In the meantime I should decide whether to buy Largo or SStS Core



Largo..the synth by Waldorf? Great one if so, with amazing potential for modulation.


----------



## Rey

still no coupon


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Parsifal666 said:


> Largo..the synth by Waldorf? Great one if so, with amazing potential for modulation.



Sonokinetics, i bet.


----------



## whiskers

SFA is giving you all the gift of patience


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Parsifal666 said:


> Largo..the synth by Waldorf? Great one if so, with amazing potential for modulation.



i got a good selection of Sonokinetic stuff this last sale span.

passing on Largo, gonna grab SStS Pro to compliment SStB.


----------



## ag75

Cinebient said:


> Also still waiting.....isn´t the waiting the best time.


A watched pot never boils.


----------



## Kurosawa

Parsifal666 said:


> Largo..the synth by Waldorf? Great one if so, with amazing potential for modulation.


The library by Sonokinetic.
I am still undecided. Because I heard both equal good and bad things about both SStS and Largo. I sadly missed Sotto.


----------



## KMA

Got the email!


----------



## damcry

Rey said:


> still no coupon


Same here ...


----------



## Rey

Zoot_Rollo said:


> All this choir talk...
> 
> EWC or the $88.20 8Dio


definitely ewc
8dio is 88 you can get it too


----------



## Rey

just checking, if you been receiving emails from spitfire paul and Christians about produts and stuff regularly does that mean you already signed up? or theres a different thing to do like having to sign up again?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Kurosawa said:


> The library by Sonokinetic.
> I am still undecided. Because I heard both equal good and bad things about both SStS and Largo. I sadly missed Sotto.



i managed to get Sotto and Capriccio (along with DaCapo, Winds Ens, and the free Ostinato).

Largo would be excess.

i think the SStS Pro will take some getting used to and a little work, but i am slowly getting the feel of SStBrass Pro.


----------



## whiskers

anyone own the Andy Findon kit bag? Curious on these


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> anyone own the Andy Findon kit bag? Curious on these



i like those.


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i like those.


yeah, debating on this and Ilya Efimov's Ethnic winds instruments


----------



## fiction

Waiting patiently on my mail while trying to decide if I’ll get the solo strings or just buy the cinestrings solo also on discount...


----------



## Cinebient

Waiting for the goose to be ready watching again some videos about the EWC and especially the evo grid amaze me here. I wonder what happens if you automate the randomizer with a midi LFO or so (if that is possible) = each render will be a unique choir piece you might never get again.
So far i don´t saw this in any other choirs library yet.
Oh i think that evo grid will sell it for me anyway finally with 40% off.
Now i maybe wished i put the other evo things into the wishlist....but than my wallet (and wife) are happy i did not.


----------



## LamaRose

Thank you, SF, for the the wonderful discounts!


----------



## Kurosawa

Still no mail.. I've got no patience!


----------



## Rey

Kurosawa said:


> Still no mail.. I've got no patience!


same here. last year it was almost instant


----------



## whiskers

LamaRose said:


> Thank you, SF, for the the wonderful discounts!


get anything good Gato Mighty?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Cinebient said:


> Now i maybe wished i put the other evo things into the wishlist....but than my wallet (and wife) are happy i did not.



the wait for the SF email has me continuously rethinking my list.

currently going full EVO.


----------



## dogdad

Thank you Spitfire for my code! Looking forward to adding Studio Strings to my collection! 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Henu

whiskers said:


> anyone own the Andy Findon kit bag?



Me, as soon as the email arrives. :(


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> the wait for the SF email has me continuously rethinking my list.
> 
> currently going full EVO.


if the email doesn't come for 3 hours soon you'll have another whole new list


----------



## whiskers

Henu said:


> Me, as soon as the email arrives. :(


debating about this and the Ilya Efimov.


----------



## styledelk

I've just setup my spreadsheet with expected discounts.
Thoughts of "well I could just tank any thought of a collection with just getting Hans Zimmer Strings."


----------



## Consona

Could somebody explain to me the logic behind this sale versus "just 40% off every single library, etc."?

Since, of course, I forgot to put some libraries on the list so they are not discounted for me.


----------



## jbuhler

The problem with adding to my wishlist is now I have to decide which things to buy. EWC has the most appeal, but it would use up my budget... other libraries would probably be of better use but likely won't be as fun or inspiring. Yet I could get more of them... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## SmokeyJ

I'm not new to music, but I am relatively new to orchestral arranging.

I own Albion One and I think it's great. I'm wanting to get a library that gives me more finer control over instrument, sections, etc.

To move in this direction, I'm contemplating the Spitfire Studio Strings. Does that seem like a good idea?

I'm also considering the Amadeus Orchestra which has even more finer control, but much lighter on the sampling. Probably will only get one, so I'm trying to figure what would be best. Any thoughts?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Consona said:


> Could somebody explain to me the logic behind this sale versus "just 40% off every single library, etc."?



how dull is that?

plus, we'd miss out on all the entertaining,

_"Where's my code email? 

Don't they know who I am?"_

posts.


----------



## Rey

jbuhler said:


> The problem with adding to my wishlist is now I have to decide which things to buy. EWC has the most appeal, but it would use up my budget... other libraries would probably be if better


ewc would not get discounted like this until December next year....and not sure if itll be 40%


----------



## Kurosawa

I passed Largo and wait for the mail to get SStS..


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

SmokeyJ said:


> I'm not new to music, but I am relatively new to orchestral arranging.
> 
> I own Albion One and I think it's great. I'm wanting to get a library that gives me more finer control over instrument, sections, etc.
> 
> To move in this direction, I'm contemplating the Spitfire Studio Strings. Does that seem like a good idea?
> 
> I'm also considering the Amadeus Orchestra which has even more finer control, but much lighter on the sampling. Probably will only get one, so I'm trying to figure what would be best. Any thoughts?




from what you wrote, i would recommend Chamber over Studio.

and Amadeus Orchestra over Chamber.


----------



## jbuhler

Rey said:


> ewc would not get discounted like this until December next year....and not sure if itll be 40%


Yes, next opportunity at this price likely won't be until back to school sale in September. But then I have an EDU discount, so the sale is not as big...


----------



## SpitfireSupport

Hello again, another quick update to let you know that these emails are still sending out. There's a _lot_ of them!
Try not to worry yourselves too much, you'll have a few days before anything expires. In the worst case that you don't receive an email - feel free to contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support, we'll be happy to help you out.



MrHStudio said:


> Sorry that you are having to work (and deal with this) on Christmas Day.


Ha! We're not actually back until the 27th, although I felt it would be a good idea to keep you guys in the loop!

Luke


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

jbuhler said:


> Yes, next opportunity at this price likely won't be until back to school sale in September. But then I have an EDU discount, so the sale is not as big...



Audiobro - Spring 2019


----------



## thecomposer10

jbuhler said:


> Yes, next opportunity at this price likely won't be until back to school sale in September. But then I have an EDU discount, so the sale is not as big...



Back to school gave me 45% off with their little quiz that you could take to get the extra 5%. But 40% is pretty great...I’ll probably get EWC today. *wallet cries*


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

i found this amusing,


----------



## dzilizzi

Still waiting. I’m hoping Luke comes back to let us know when all the emails have gone out. And I guess I should start deciding. Wishing I added more though....


----------



## LamaRose

whiskers said:


> get anything good Gato Mighty?


$149 for SStS and $119 for BDT is pretty sweet! 40% off all individual libs; 30% off collections.


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i found this amusing,


whats amusing about that?


----------



## Cinebient

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hello again, another quick update to let you know that these emails are still sending out. There's a _lot_ of them!
> Try not to worry yourselves too much, you'll have a few days before anything expires. In the worst case that you don't receive an email - feel free to contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support, we'll be happy to help you out.
> 
> 
> Ha! We're not actually back until the 27th, although I felt it would be a good idea to keep you guys in the loop!
> 
> Luke



Thank´s...good to know. And consider Rodney to become a standard in your team 
Maybe he is coming back for Easter....


----------



## whiskers

no email here. I think I was a bad composer this year


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> whats amusing about that?



reminded me of the switcheroo Geico commercials.

we're all waiting for our Spitfire codes, then someone pops up and claims how much they saved on car insurance.

ok, ok... too much coffee.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> no email here. I think I was a bad composer this year



me too.

back to using the insane amount of other libraries i bought this year.

horrors.


----------



## Sensium

EWC for 400 Dollar or 8Dio Requiem Professional for 98 Dollar....! Idont know...  I is worth 400 Dollar?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Sensium said:


> EWC for 400 Dollar or 8Dio Requiem Professional for 98 Dollar....! Idont know...  I is worth 400 Dollar?



you can get Requiem cheaper with the 10% off code.


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> you can get Requiem cheaper with the 10% off code.


already used it, bummer


----------



## RogiervG

whiskers said:


> no email here. I think I was a bad composer this year



Patience... my fellow composer... patience... (luke said, the mails are still sending out  )

I also still await mine.. and i've been a good composer this year... (being friendly, being helpful.. RODNEY do you read this? I've been a GOOD Composer!)


----------



## Mr. Ha

whiskers said:


> already used it, bummer


Which 10% discount code?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Mr. Ha said:


> Which 10% discount code?




the one that pops up when you go to the 8Dio website.


----------



## Mr. Ha

Zoot_Rollo said:


> the one that pops up when you go to the 8Dio website.


How did I miss this


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Mr. Ha said:


> How did I miss this



no idea.


----------



## StillLife

Got mine! Thank you Spitfire.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

Got mine as well! Thank you and Merry Christmas, Spitfire team!!


----------



## whiskers

Soon


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> Soon




the wait really is working to my advantage.

getting one last chance to dig deep into the demos and be more discerning.


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> the wait really is working to my advantage.
> 
> getting one last chance to dig deep into the demos and be more discerning.


I'll wait and see what my discounts are, too many demos to dig through otherwise


----------



## Bluemount Score

I have been a bad composer too. 
Or Spitfire maybe just knows that my bank account is pretty much empty whatsoever


----------



## Henu

I'm so happy I didn't put more stuff into my wishlist than two Evos and the both Andy Findon kits. 

Still haven't received the email, so I've spent half of my day going through even more reviews, watching the walkthroughs again and again and listening to the demos until exhaustion. At this point, I just want to grab everything in that list of mine. :D


----------



## Grégory Betton

See the hype here. We’re longing for these emails. Spitfire marketers should be so happy


----------



## Bluemount Score

Grégory Betton said:


> See the hype here. We’re longing for these emails. Spitfire marketers should be so happy


True. Their plan worked out. The gift from them is actually for them.


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Santa is a sadist. Could only be.


----------



## Knute5

(Im)Patiently waiting...


----------



## Zero&One

Anyone used the codes yet and pulled the trigger?
I'm still looking at my spreadsheet of debt aka "no food for January".


----------



## ProfoundSilence

can't even use the coupons... They expire the 31s, I don't get a paycheck until jan 4th. 

there's always next time


----------



## SmokeyJ

Zoot_Rollo said:


> from what you wrote, i would recommend Chamber over Studio.
> 
> and Amadeus Orchestra over Chamber.



Thanks for the reply. I want to be cautious not to let my eyes get bigger than my wallet so that might be the best option.


----------



## mickeyl

Quite a mouthful to download…


----------



## whiskers

mickeyl said:


> Quite a mouthful to download…


my man! Let us know how it is!


----------



## mickeyl

Grégory Betton said:


> See the hype here. We’re longing for these emails. Spitfire marketers should be so happy



I'm sure they are. Marketing-wise, it's much more effective than a general anonymous discount.


----------



## Kurosawa

Seeing other people downloading makes me wanting this email even more!


----------



## whiskers

Kurosawa said:


> Seeing other people downloading makes me wanting this email even more!


every time I get an email from this thread in my inbox, i'm like:

"OHFUQ IT'S HERE!"

then i see it and am like:

'oh, oh... maybe later?'


----------



## ka00

Might have missed this, but what discount percentage are people seeing for any HZ libraries? Is it the full 40% or is it less?


----------



## tokatila

ka00 said:


> Might have missed this, but what discount percentage are people seeing for any HZ libraries? Is it the full 40% or is it less?



-40% for all single libraries at least in my mail, including HZS .


----------



## whiskers

ka00 said:


> Might have missed this, but what discount percentage are people seeing for any HZ libraries? Is it the full 40% or is it less?


I feel like people are saying they've gotten 40% across the board, for individual products and 30% on bundles.

Which makes me curious - if I want everything in a bundle, is it cheaper for me to buy the bundle, or slowly stock up on the individual products? This is their deepest discount time, I presume? Or do they more deeply discount some other individual products throughout the year?


----------



## Dive

ka00 said:


> Might have missed this, but what discount percentage are people seeing for any HZ libraries? Is it the full 40% or is it less?


40% on individual libraries and 30% for collections as far as I can tell.


----------



## Henu

For what I've noticed during the last two years I've been following their actions, the 40% sale is pretty much the best you can get. They have done a couple of "-50% for certain product" things, but otherwise your best bet to get the best discount from a certain product is either this wishlist or Black Friday.


----------



## dzilizzi

Yes, still waiting. I seem to remember a few people had to contact support last year. They won’t be working until the 27th though.


----------



## Zero&One

whiskers said:


> Which makes me curious - if I want everything in a bundle, is it cheaper for me to buy the bundle, or slowly stock up on the individual products? This is their deepest discount time, I presume? Or do they more deeply discount some other individual products throughout the year?



Me too. I did some calculations on 2018 core.
You still save £25 buying the bundle even with them all at 40% individual. Not bad


----------



## whiskers

dzilizzi said:


> Yes, still waiting. I seem to remember a few people had to contact support last year. They won’t be working until the 27th though.


more time to true up the budget and decide what we really need


----------



## transverb

LamaRose said:


> $149 for SStS and $119 for BDT is pretty sweet! 40% off all individual libs; 30% off collections.



Completely missed BDT! Looks pretty interesting, thank you. As a cat who has zero SF libraries [only have 8Dio Adagietto and Agitato Sordino libs] I'm guessing either of those would be a way to kick off my SF collection collection...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

EVO 4 is a new add.


----------



## Will Wilson

Still no email here :(


----------



## dzilizzi

My problem is I want Masse. Which means I have to buy the orchestra. The whole thing will be around $1100. Don’t know if it is worth it when I have HWO Diamond and BWW. 

I also have the Albion Bundle on my list, but really I am on the fence. I have one and tundra. Would kind of like 2, and it is on my wish list separately. Too many things to think about. However, I did put the Cimbalon on my list - that will be a no-brained at 40% off. 

I guess I will be watching videos today. Good thing all the Doctor Who episodes are reruns from yesterday.


----------



## Bill the Lesser

mickeyl said:


> Quite a mouthful to download…


If it's helpful, it took me 12+ hours to download that thing on release day, at around 30mbps.

And 4 what it's worth...at its sale price, you are getting 444,444,444.4444444 bytes per dollar. Is that profound or what?


----------



## Shonx

Does anyone know, that has both libraries, whether Alternative Solo Strings and London Contemporary Strings are a good complement to each other? I'm less interested in chamber symphonic sounds and more interested in ambient/textural colours to add to more electronic works, but heard some criticisms about the vibrato in ASS and was wondering how much work it takes to get it sounding more natural and whether this would be a good fit for my needs.


----------



## HelixK

tokatila said:


> From Spitfire? All Albions, Full Symphonic Orchestra, HZP Perc Pro and multiple small libraries...basically HZS, Choir and OA Chamber EVOs are missing if I want to get all Lyndhurst stuff. On the other hand BHCT and new Studio Series are recorded in the same space...



Mmmmm since you already own Albion IV and V you can pull a lot of that aleatoric sound from those two libraries. If you are in a hurry to write choral music and does not have any other choir library, the Withacre sounds like a great deal now. If not, I would definitely get BHCT and new Studio Series just to have different room options in my sound palette. 



Zoot_Rollo said:


> don't have any of the other EVOs - what would you recommend over BDT?



My biggest gripe with BDT is that it takes a lot of prep (at least for me) to get something useful out of it. I can't seem to work around the velocity script. I would get EVOs 3 and 4 instead


----------



## transverb

Alright SF gurus after spending the last hour trying to work out SF acronyms... I'm between Tundra, SStS, BDT, LCO. If you could only have two desert island of the above for emotive / delicate scoring what would you choose?


----------



## MrHStudio

transverb said:


> Alright SF gurus after spending the last hour trying to work out SF acronyms... I'm between Tundra, SStS, BDT, LCO. If you could only have two desert island of the above for emotive / delicate scoring what would you choose?


Tundra and SStS if it were me


----------



## Henu

Yes, mail!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fiction

Anyone own both SA Solo strings and either csss or cinesamples solo? Curious to know someone’s opinion on them... I think I’m buying solo strings and Phobos once email comes in


----------



## CT

Shonx said:


> Does anyone know, that has both libraries, whether Alternative Solo Strings and London Contemporary Strings are a good complement to each other? I'm less interested in chamber symphonic sounds and more interested in ambient/textural colours to add to more electronic works, but heard some criticisms about the vibrato in ASS and was wondering how much work it takes to get it sounding more natural and whether this would be a good fit for my needs.



I have both. They work together beautifully!

Lots of generous discounts in my email. Would that I were not broke.


----------



## styledelk

The Evo 4 I added to the wishlist this morning appeared in my email. Nice touch.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> I feel like people are saying they've gotten 40% across the board, for individual products and 30% on bundles.
> 
> Which makes me curious - if I want everything in a bundle, is it cheaper for me to buy the bundle, or slowly stock up on the individual products? This is their deepest discount time, I presume? Or do they more deeply discount some other individual products throughout the year?


Bundled packages at 30% off plus bundle discount will be cheaper than individual products at 40% off.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> Bundled packages at 30% off plus bundle discount will be cheaper than individual products at 40% off.


Even considering other sales? I just don't know how often they do sales on individual products. I'm wondering if I can afford it should I go ahead and pick it up now I don't need it immediately, or should I be patient and wait. I'm thinking this is probably the best deal though.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> Bundled packages at 30% off plus bundle discount will be cheaper than individual products at 40% off.



Absolutely !!! …. but many 'Bundles' on Wishlist and massive impact on already fractured budget


----------



## SirKen

styledelk said:


> The Evo 4 I added to the wishlist this morning appeared in my email. Nice touch.



That sounds nice. I already received my codes and wish I could get an additional code for a bundle I just discovered.


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> Absolutely !!! but many 'Bundles' on Wishlist and massive impact on already fractured budget


Sounds like a personal problem


----------



## jbuhler

HelixK said:


> Mmmmm since you already own Albion IV and V you can pull a lot of that aleatoric sound from those two libraries. If you are in a hurry to write choral music and does not have any other choir library, the Withacre sounds like a great deal now. If not, I would definitely get BHCT and new Studio Series just to have different room options in my sound palette.
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest gripe with BDT is that it takes a lot of prep (at least for me) to get something useful out of it. I can't seem to work around the velocity script. I would get EVOs 3 and 4 instead


Yes, it seems like folks either love the way the velocity script works or they hate it. I really like it, and I find I can just create a multi with a bunch of the instruments and then use the velocity to draw out this instrument or that one, so I can easily get this very nice Evo-like effect that nevertheless doesn't quite sound like one of their other Evos.


----------



## styledelk

Ok, I'm down to the moment of truth for what the budget allows:
Fill out the rest of my SCANDI needs + Union Organ
OR
Hans Zimmer Strings.

I got Solo Strings and Studio Strings on Black Friday. Maybe I'm good on just strings for strings sake?


----------



## dzilizzi

jbuhler said:


> Yes, it seems like folks either love the way the velocity script works or they hate it. I really like it, and I find I can just create a multi with a bunch of the instruments and then use the velocity to draw out this instrument or that one, so I can easily get this very nice Evo-like effect that nevertheless doesn't quite sound like one of their other Evos.


I love the idea of BDT, but I will need a new keyboard. I already have to pound to get Kontakt to show any velocity. Although this is not true with all libraries, but most of them.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> Even considering other sales? I just don't know how often they do sales on individual products. I'm wondering if I can afford it should I go ahead and pick it up now I don't need it immediately, or should I be patient and wait. I'm thinking this is probably the best deal though.


Historically, SF's sales have rarely gone beyond 25% even for intro pricing. Exceptions: Albion One frequently goes for 50% off or slightly higher. Tundra went for 50% off during that Apex sale. I don't know what SF might have concluded from that experience. Back to school offers 40% and this year went to 45% if you were able to answer their quiz questions. But you have to have an EDU discount to get in on that deal. They have also done wishlist sales at other times of the year and those occasionally had older libraries at 40% iirc.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Absolutely !!! …. but many 'Bundles' on Wishlist and massive impact on already fractured budget


Yes, there's that. That's one reason I included BOTH bundles and the individual products of those bundles on my wishlist! Only problem is now I can't decide what to do. Also have to decide about EWC, which will eliminate most of the other options.


----------



## Zero&One

whiskers said:


> Even considering other sales? I just don't know how often they do sales on individual products. I'm wondering if I can afford it should I go ahead and pick it up now I don't need it immediately, or should I be patient and wait. I'm thinking this is probably the best deal though.



I'd say if you have the funds go for it. Otherwise, come 1st Jan you'll have to wait another year... and you'll be gutted


----------



## tebling

As a happy new owner of Ark 1+2, is there something in the Spitfire catalog that would be particularly complimentary, or should I not 'cross the streams'? I did add most of the Spitfire offerings to my wishlist as a precaution, but maybe I'd be better served by sticking with OT for woodwinds for example?


----------



## whiskers

tebling said:


> As a happy new owner of Ark 1+2, is there something in the Spitfire catalog that would be particularly complimentary, or should I not 'cross the streams'? I did add most of the Spitfire offerings to my wishlist as a precaution, but maybe I'd be better served by sticking with OT for woodwinds for example?


I'm hoping that Albion V Tundra will be a good addition to our Ark 1&2 but we'll see.


----------



## star.keys

fiction said:


> Anyone own both SA Solo strings and either csss or cinesamples solo? Curious to know someone’s opinion on them... I think I’m buying solo strings and Phobos once email comes in



I own Spitfire Solo Strings and I hate it.
Plesse check out CH and Cinesamples if you care about your money.


----------



## whiskers

star.keys said:


> I own Spitfire Solo Strings and I hate it.
> Plesse check out CH and Cinesamples if you care about your money.


Can you expound as to why?


----------



## HelixK

jbuhler said:


> Yes, it seems like folks either love the way the velocity script works or they hate it. I really like it, and I find I can just create a multi with a bunch of the instruments and then use the velocity to draw out this instrument or that one, so I can easily get this very nice Evo-like effect that nevertheless doesn't quite sound like one of their other Evos.



Yes, every time I hear postive user feedback I feel like giving BDT another shot. Thanks


----------



## star.keys

whiskers said:


> Can you expound as to why?



Nearly non-existant legato, piercing tone of virtuoso (my ears hurt), too much room sound and inconsistent programming. I should have mentioned Joshua Bell violin as well in my earlier post. That's generations ahead of SF library to my ears.


----------



## jbuhler

tebling said:


> As a happy new owner of Ark 1+2, is there something in the Spitfire catalog that would be particularly complimentary, or should I not 'cross the streams'? I did add most of the Spitfire offerings to my wishlist as a precaution, but maybe I'd be better served by sticking with OT for woodwinds for example?


I cross those streams all the time, and generally they work well together. Ark strings sometimes pose a bit of a challenge with SF strings, but I don't use the Ark strings that often. Ark 1&2 brass, woodwinds, and choir work well with the whole SF line, and I rarely have to do much more than balance the levels of the instruments. I don't find the halls clash. Others may disagree, as tastes on these matters differ a lot.


----------



## fretti

Thought the whole day about whether to get the new Cinematic Studio Brass or wait for something from my Spitfire wishlist...was tired of waiting so I ordered CSB at 20:58, got my Spitfire mail at 20:59
That's great timing...now I'm even more vulnerable to buy more

BTW: if already owning MA1 and Talos Low Brass, is Albion 3 still worth getting?


----------



## Bill the Lesser

James Hamilton said:


> I'd say if you have the funds go for it. Otherwise, come 1st Jan you'll have to wait another year... and you'll be gutted


I suspect there will be Spring sale similar to last year's event. It could be as generous as today.

The market is shifting downscale on pricing, in the single year I been following it that trend has been very noticeable. We're seeing a democratization of VIs that has been profitable for the suppliers as the enthuisiast end of market shows itself to be much bigger and hungrier than previously estimated. I think we owe a lot to good ol' Vi-control a lot of thanks for fanning those flames.


----------



## jbuhler

star.keys said:


> I own Spitfire Solo Strings and I hate it.
> Plesse check out CH and Cinesamples if you care about your money.


I own Spitfire Solo Strings and love them, so, no, there is not a universal opinion on this library.


----------



## fiction

star.keys said:


> Nearly non-existant legato, piercing tone of virtuoso (my ears hurt), too much room sound and inconsistent programming. I should have mentioned Joshua Bell violin as well in my earlier post. That's generations ahead of SF library to my ears.


Thank you for telling me this, I guess I'll listen to more stuff before deciding then. What I feared the most was if the samples had too much room in them even on close mics. I have CH solo cello and love it but I need a more all in one solo library. I'll probably get the cinesamples then.


----------



## fiction

jbuhler said:


> I own Spitfire Solo Strings and love them, so, no, there is not a universal opinion on this library.


Nice to know there's mixed opinions on this  I really like all the stuff I have from SA but noticed this library got a lot of debate going on other threads, that's why I'm so confused.


----------



## jbuhler

fiction said:


> Thank you for telling me this, I guess I'll listen to more stuff before deciding then. What I feared the most was if the samples had too much room in them even on close mics. I have CH solo cello and love it but I need a more all in one solo library. I'll probably get the cinesamples then.


Like all the stuff SF records in Air, the close mic is not especially dry. But I find the solo strings work really well with the other SF stuff, either as first chairs inside sections or as spot soloists in an orchestral context. The vibrato takes time to learn how to control, and it is really important on these libraries, especially in exposed passages. The virtuoso violin is exceptional. I like the legato on these instruments, but what do I know? My only beef real beef is with the rebow. Look up some of the threads on solo strings in the forum that have appeared over the past few months, especially the comments by @ism, and you will learn much about the strengths and weaknesses of many of the solo string libraries.


----------



## AdamKmusic

I’ve had a little play around with the studio strings and absolutely loving the sounds I’m getting, especially with a hall reverb added as well! Fingers crossed solo strings will be on the way after the woodwinds


----------



## sostenuto

Big deal for me is SFA usd pricing which really helps across years of purchases. Other higher-cost
providers, pricing in Euros, adds up along with xctn fees. This Wishlist event is very cool.


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Oooh...codes! 2000GMT, here in US Mountain Standard Time.

Upgrade to Chamber Strings Pro for $180? OK!
Bernard Hermmann $300? OK!
Symphony Orchestra $1189? It's a want, not a need, regretfully passing...

My wild cards...

I'm not seeing a whole lot of love for Hans Zimmer Piano. Is it worth $239? Sounds pretty gorgeous to me, and I OK?

LCO $209? Definitely a want, not a need. Seems like fun. Any LCO fanboys/girls out there?


----------



## ag75

Anyone still waiting on their codes? I’m still waiting but I am a patient person and am currently enjoying Christmas sweets .


----------



## jbuhler

fiction said:


> Nice to know there's mixed opinions on this  I really like all the stuff I have from SA but noticed this library got a lot of debate going on other threads, that's why I'm so confused.


The vibrato transition is really, really pronounced in an exposed context, and it makes the instruments hard to work initially as you are messing around with the instrument. Some of the transitions between dynamic layers are also bumpy. @ism goes into great detail about the tradeoffs on that decision. The other thing @ism reiterates is that no one solo string library is going to do close to everything you need it to do because every solo string instrument requires a tradeoff that neglects some other possibility. So there are things the SF solo strings won't be able to do that the JB library, say, can do easily, but the SF violins can also do things that the JB library will struggle with because of the decisions they made for that library. But within the constraints of what SF solo strings are designed to do, they do it well, and the ricochet arpeggios and repetitions on the SF virtuoso violin are amazing.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Big deal for me is SFA usd pricing which really helps across years of purchases. Other higher-cost
> providers, pricing in Euros, adds up along with xctn fees. This Wishlist event is very cool.


Except I got some of my best deals on SF instruments when the pound collapsed after the Brexit vote and before they changed to pricing in dollars!


----------



## Kurosawa

Still got no mail, didn't know the distance of the UK and Germany was so long.


----------



## TheSigillite

ag75 said:


> Anyone still waiting on their codes? I’m still waiting but I am a patient person and am currently enjoying Christmas sweets .


I'm still waiting. But They are a great company I'm just waiting for the codes to come in.


----------



## martinjuenke

ag75 said:


> Anyone still waiting on their codes? I’m still waiting but I am a patient person and am currently enjoying Christmas sweets .


Yes, me...


----------



## styledelk

Ok, this may have convinced me on HZS:


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> Except I got some of my best deals on SF instruments when the pound collapsed after the Brexit vote and before they changed to pricing in dollars!



Yep ! Long-term works for Warren Buffett; good enough for me. 
Tough choices right now involve newer trends, _or_ finally completing great WL deals on SSO or SSO CS Edition, last (2) Albions. Those add up very quickly compared to BHCT, OACE, Studio Strings & Brass.

All good .… glad for plenty of decision time.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Yep ! Long-term works for Warren Buffett; good enough for me.
> Tough choices right now involve newer trends, _or_ finally completing great WL deals on SSO or SSO CS Edition, last (2) Albions. Those add up very quickly compared to BHCT, OACE, Studio Strings & Brass.
> 
> All good .… glad for plenty of decision time.


I actually prefer to have stable pricing for planning purposes, and if the pound was down at times it has also been up, leading to periods when it was very painful to buy. The collapse of the pound, however, turned into a major unplanned sale for me, and with my EDU discount I was, as I recall, able to get some things in dollars at almost 50% what it would have cost full price in a few months before.


----------



## dzilizzi

ag75 said:


> Anyone still waiting on their codes? I’m still waiting but I am a patient person and am currently enjoying Christmas sweets .


Me too! I didn’t get it last year, but I put Masse on my wishlist, not understanding you can’t buy it separately. Even though it has a price on it.


----------



## Zero&One

Ahh.
Is the Core Bundle worth it? Studio Strings, Solo Strings & BDT?
Or Chamber Strings / BHCT?

BDT is the main one I want from the bundle, so I'm concerned that the others are just because it's a "good deal". I know they'll be good...
Would BDT be better suited with any of the above? Please help me, going crazy here!


----------



## Cinebient

Finally got mine.....now have to decide which of the 7 items i go for. 
But it will be at least one for sure as Christmas gift


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Bill the Lesser said:


> Oooh...codes! 2000GMT, here in US Mountain Standard Time.
> 
> Any LCO fanboys/girls out there?



moving west, perhaps?

LCO and ASS are in my WL.


----------



## KEM

Got Albion 4 on mine, hopefully I get an email


----------



## whiskers

ag75 said:


> Anyone still waiting on their codes? I’m still waiting but I am a patient person and am currently enjoying Christmas sweets .


Yes


----------



## RogiervG

ag75 said:


> Anyone still waiting on their codes?


Yes.. i am.. still... in two hours it will be the second christmas day..

RODNEY!! hurry up with yer paws already... 
Run Rodney Runnnnn.... :emoji_alarm_clock:


----------



## Zero&One

whiskers said:


> Yes


Can have mine... driving me nuts haha


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Chamber or Symphonic?


----------



## thecomposer10

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Chamber or Symphonic?



I have both and consistently use the chamber strings more. The sound is more intimate, there are more articulations, and there’s more control over the level of the sound. The symphonic strings are...large to say the least. Very useful for lush string writing but often too heavy for me.


----------



## rollasoc

ag75 said:


> Anyone still waiting on their codes? I’m still waiting but I am a patient person and am currently enjoying Christmas sweets .



Still waiting (9:27pm), so glad, I have been out all day and not wasted the day refreshing my mail client, waitng for an email that will contain a discount code for a bunch of things, given my hobbyist status, Christmas, other recent purchases and more importantly actual old fashion need, I probably can not afford to buy anything, even after discount.

I need to stay off this forum and you lot making me want things..... Happy Christmas.


----------



## smallberries

styledelk said:


> Ok, I'm down to the moment of truth for what the budget allows:
> Fill out the rest of my SCANDI needs + Union Organ



Does anyone want to brag on Union Organ for me? I have the Sonokinetics one, and am still sorting out how to dial bigness/smallness/detail, wondering if this is my learning curve or if I want another organ to choose from when Tocatta is not the sound/space I'm imagining.


----------



## styledelk

smallberries said:


> Does anyone want to brag on Union Organ for me? I have the Sonokinetics one, and am still sorting out how to dial bigness/smallness/detail, wondering if this is my learning curve or if I want another organ to choose from when Tocatta is not the sound/space I'm imagining.



The demos give me such an Interstellar organ vibe that it feels like a foregone conclusion.
But such a purchase probably begats buying a MIDI organ pedalboard.


----------



## SpitfireSupport

Just checked again and they're still on the way out. Sorry for those of you that are waiting.

Luke


----------



## RogiervG

SpitfireSupport said:


> Just checked again and they're still on the way out. Sorry for those of you that are waiting.
> 
> Luke


Thank for updating us (the waiting)  (on christmas day/evening)


----------



## whiskers

SpitfireSupport said:


> Just checked again and they're still on the way out. Sorry for those of you that are waiting.
> 
> Luke


No worries Luke! Happy Holidays!


----------



## puremusic

I got mine a few hours ago. 

Can't make up my mind whether to get Chamber Strings or not, when I already have Symphonic Strings and more. Considering getting JBP too.


----------



## MrHStudio

rollasoc said:


> I need to stay off this forum and you lot making me want things..... Happy Christmas.



There is so much more to music than wanting gear Honest!


----------



## thecomposer10

Still waiting here! Will probably go for EWC and BDT, and wait on some of the smaller stuff like the Dulcimer, Organ, and the LCO/Alt Solo Strings. I have a project coming up that the choir will really help with.


----------



## ionian

Bill the Lesser said:


> I'm not seeing a whole lot of love for Hans Zimmer Piano. Is it worth $239? Sounds pretty gorgeous to me, and I OK?



Not sure - all I know is it was the first Spitfire library that I saw large amounts of people wanting a refund here which I had never seen before with a Spitfire lib. 

Also, it was panned so much on it's youtube video that rather than address the shortcomings, Spitfire chose to disable comments instead and silence the critics. One of the things that put a bad taste in mouth concerning Spitfire and made me realize HZ is someone who will stamp his name on anything as long as it lines his pockets. It felt like they knew people weren't happy with it, but they'd rather look the other way and whistle.

I don't know if the HZ Piano thread is still here or if it's been pruned, but that'd be the first place to start. For that kind of money, I'd say buyer beware. There might be better libraries to spend that kind of money on. Really do your research before committing to that library.


----------



## ionian

puremusic said:


> I got mine a few hours ago.
> 
> Can't make up my mind whether to get Chamber Strings or not, when I already have Symphonic Strings and more. Considering getting JBP too.



I bought Chamber strings waayyy back when it was first released and it's been pretty good - I have no complaints. It did have some sloppy samples initally but even though it took them quite a while, eventually they were pretty much replaced or edited in updates and the library works great now. I tend to use it a lot more than I expected because I like the sound of the smaller ensemble.

Also, it has a tremendous amount of articulations and presets and you have to go through them all because chances are it does something you were hoping it does but it's not visible in the main patches. Even has some disco falls in there. (Although I had hoped it had upward scoops as well but nonetheless I'm happy with falls).

The performance legato patches work well. Overall, it's probably one of their best libraries, period.


----------



## thecomposer10

ionian said:


> Not sure - all I know is it was the first Spitfire library that I saw large amounts of people wanting a refund here which I had never seen before with a Spitfire lib.
> 
> Also, it was panned so much on it's youtube video that rather than address the shortcomings, Spitfire chose to disable comments instead and silence the critics. One of the things that put a bad taste in mouth concerning Spitfire and made me realize HZ is someone who will stamp his name on anything as long as it lines his pockets. It felt like they knew people weren't happy with it, but they'd rather look the other way and whistle.
> 
> I don't know if the HZ Piano thread is still here or if it's been pruned, but that'd be the first place to start. For that kind of money, I'd say buyer beware. There might be better libraries to spend that kind of money on. Really do your research before committing to that library.



Yeah, I can speak to this too. I got it during the back to school sale so I paid a comparatively low price, and honestly see its strengths as twofold: 1) endless mic positions and 2) extra-musical sounds/extended techniques like knocks and string glissandi. Here’s where HZP comes up short compared to its counterparts (Embertone Walker Steinway immediately comes to mind): 1) velocity layers, 2) lack of una corda samples, 3) a generally “brighter” sound that’s uncharacteristic of most Steinway grands. 

So if you’re comfortable doing a lot of mixing work (and have the CPU for it) to get exactly the sound you want, definitely go for it on sale. If you want a “concert Steinway sound” with realistic pedal samples and a lot of velocity layers, stay away. At any rate, I don’t think it’s worth it at full price no matter what.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

ionian said:


> I bought Chamber strings waayyy back when it was first released and it's been pretty good - I have no complaints. It did have some sloppy samples initally but even though it took them quite a while, eventually they were pretty much replaced or edited in updates and the library works great now. I tend to use it a lot more than I expected because I like the sound of the smaller ensemble.
> 
> Also, it has a tremendous amount of articulations and presets and you have to go through them all because chances are it does something you were hoping it does but it's not visible in the main patches. Even has some disco falls in there. (Although I had hoped it had upward scoops as well but nonetheless I'm happy with falls).
> 
> The performance legato patches work well. Overall, it's probably one of their best libraries, period.



nice - i am thinking of replacing LCO/ASS with Chamber.


----------



## KEM

Just got HZS for 40% off, pretty sweet, downloading it now!


----------



## Kony

ionian said:


> I bought Chamber strings waayyy back when it was first released and it's been pretty good - I have no complaints. It did have some sloppy samples initally but even though it took them quite a while, eventually they were pretty much replaced or edited in updates and the library works great now. I tend to use it a lot more than I expected because I like the sound of the smaller ensemble.
> 
> Also, it has a tremendous amount of articulations and presets and you have to go through them all because chances are it does something you were hoping it does but it's not visible in the main patches. Even has some disco falls in there. (Although I had hoped it had upward scoops as well but nonetheless I'm happy with falls).
> 
> The performance legato patches work well. Overall, it's probably one of their best libraries, period.


Some of the legato transitions are really bumpy - have you got a workaround for them? I really like SCS btw - just trying to make it more user-friendly


----------



## rollasoc

MrHStudio said:


> There is so much more to music than wanting gear Honest!


True, For what I do, I have enough things to do it, it is just people on here mention something, I check it out and it sparks an idea. But given I already have 20+ songs on the go, I don't need more inspiration, I need to knuckle down and finish my backlog. 

25 minutes to midnight and still no email from Spitfire.......


----------



## puremusic

Don't worry you have till the end of the 31st to use the codes when you do get them.


----------



## puremusic

I'm fiddling around with SSO seeing what hall sounds I can get out of it compared to Chamber, as I make up my mind. I actually quite like the hall sound of Sacconi Strings, and would like to aim for that sound but the impression I get is Chamber is more versatile. I wonder how close I can get Chamber to the reverb of Sacconi.


----------



## Alex Fraser

rollasoc said:


> 25 minutes to midnight and still no email from Spitfire.......


Me neither. Maybe Spitfire has gone all Thanos on the mailing list.
<snap>


----------



## cug

SpitfireSupport said:


> Just checked again and they're still on the way out. Sorry for those of you that are waiting.
> Luke



Thanks for the update Luke. I still have not seen my gift codes. Santa must have had a big list this year!


----------



## funkymantis

SpitfireSupport said:


> Just checked again and they're still on the way out. Sorry for those of you that are waiting.
> 
> Luke



Any word on folks that didn't have the checkbox checked in their profile? Looks like there was a change after GDPR and though I was getting product emails previously, I didn't have the box checked until earlier today. There are folks on here and reddit discussing it. Are we out of luck, or are there options for us to still get discount codes?


----------



## ag75

funkymantis said:


> Any word on folks that didn't have the checkbox checked in their profile? Looks like there was a change after GDPR and though I was getting product emails previously, I didn't have the box checked until earlier today. There are folks on here and reddit discussing it. Are we out of luck, or are there options for us to still get discount codes?


I didn't have it checked until this morning (25th) and I wrote them on Facebook 2 hours ago and they said: "Merry Christmas and thank you for your patience...your codes are on their way!" So I wouldn't worry about it. Maybe email them in the morning, if you still have't received anything. We have until the 31st.


----------



## funkymantis

ag75 said:


> I didn't have it checked until this morning (25th) and I wrote them on Facebook 2 hours ago and they said: "Merry Christmas and thank you for your patience...your codes are on their way!" So I wouldn't worry about it. Maybe email them in the morning, if you still have't received anything. We have until the 31st.



Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## cug

ag75 said:


> I didn't have it checked until this morning (25th) and I wrote them on Facebook 2 hours ago and they said: "Merry Christmas and thank you for your patience...your codes are on their way!" So I wouldn't worry about it. Maybe email them in the morning, if you still have't received anything. We have until the 31st.


Thanks for this. I just realized I was getting their marketing notices at a different email address from the one I use for purchases and wish list. Maybe that's why I didn't get the codes? I just updated the prefs. so maybe it's not too late...


----------



## ionian

Kony said:


> Some of the legato transitions are really bumpy - have you got a workaround for them? I really like SCS btw - just trying to make it more user-friendly



Actually I'm happy you mentioned this because I should have been more thorough in my original post. I don't use these strings for anything syrupy or lush or smooth. I tend to work on mostly pop productions and uptempo / indie original stuff for people so a lot of what I use them for are because they're more cutting. It's not all shorts or anything, but there's no real exposed legato. They're great for this kind of stuff in my opinion but I don't use them for anything slow. 

If I'm working on or mocking up something romantic or more lush (Like a Sinatra sounding ballad, for example), I go with a bigger sounding, smoother library (CSS at the moment). I tend to use SCS for more uptempo pop stuff, which they cut nicely and are articulate enough for. 

I should have been a lot more clearer in my original post about the styles I work in and what I use these strings for.


----------



## lp59burst

I forgot to check my communications preferences last night. Apparently they were all unchecked. I checked all three earlier this morning, replied to the "confirmation" email and thought I was done.

I just went back and checked my communications profile for my account a few minutes ago and they were all unchecked... 

I just rechecked them all, again... responded to the confirmation email, again...hopefully it'll stick this time and i'll get my codes.

This is frustrating...


----------



## transverb

Hope you get your codes soon. PS I should have never looked at the walkthrough for Tundra.


----------



## whiskers

transverb said:


> PS I should have never looked at the walkthrough for Tundra.


Go on... 

It's on my wishlist, please, go on , why does it appeal to you?


----------



## dzilizzi

LOL! I think that means he now wants it.....


----------



## whiskers

dzilizzi said:


> LOL! I think that means he now wants it.....


I know


----------



## dzilizzi

Hmm. It is after 5pm and no email. Starting to worry it isn't coming...


----------



## whiskers

dzilizzi said:


> Hmm. It is after 5pm and no email. Starting to worry it isn't coming...


patience =) You'll probably get Christmas present the day after Christmas!


----------



## transverb

whiskers said:


> Go on...
> 
> It's on my wishlist, please, go on , why does it appeal to you?



Haha. Well, I really dug the timbre / feel / soundscape of the string sections. Emotive, atmospheric and all around quite inspiring. I think I would love writing with it... not sure if I can afford it this year, even with the generous discount, but it's on my radar.


----------



## CT

Tundra is probably tied with the Whitacre choir as the best VI purchase I've ever made. Of course, if it has nothing to do with the kind of music you write, that's not a very relevant endorsement.


----------



## dzilizzi

This is true. Problem is, the longer I think about it, the less I buy. Actually, that is good for me or really, my savings account. 

I’ve been playing around with some of the stuff I’ve bought. I might not need anything else.


----------



## LamaRose

transverb said:


> Alright SF gurus after spending the last hour trying to work out SF acronyms... I'm between Tundra, SStS, BDT, LCO. If you could only have two desert island of the above for emotive / delicate scoring what would you choose?


Tundra.


----------



## dzilizzi

So I went back and checked and my email notifications are all not checked. Even though I checked them all yesterday. So I rechecked them and confirmed the email, and they are still unchecked. So, I’m wondering if this is a problem.


----------



## jbuhler

dzilizzi said:


> So I went back and checked and my email notifications are all not checked. Even though I checked them all yesterday. So I rechecked them and confirmed the email, and they are still unchecked. So, I’m wondering if this is a problem.


Sometimes the SF site doesn’t like Chrome for me and I have to use Safari. I had a devil of a time adding libraries to my wishlist last week. You might try a different browser and see if you have better luck.


----------



## gussunkri

Rodney, Rodney, what has become of you? Does anybody else in here, feel the way I do?
(Sung to the tune of "Vera" by Pink Floyd.)

EDIT: And... here he comes! Woohoo!


----------



## dzilizzi

jbuhler said:


> Sometimes the SF site doesn’t like Chrome for me and I have to use Safari. I had a devil of a time adding libraries to my wishlist last week. You might try a different browser and see if you have better luck.


Ah, seems that you are right. I redid it in Safari and it stuck. Hopefully it not too late


----------



## sostenuto

Yeh ….getting crazy lately. On Win10 Pro 64 Insider Preview for years, and inconsistent niggles with MS Edge. So Chrome was 'default'. 
Maybe back to Edge now. 
Always keep Safari and Firefox handy, just in case ….


----------



## lp59burst

jbuhler said:


> Sometimes the SF site doesn’t like Chrome for me and I have to use Safari. I had a devil of a time adding libraries to my wishlist last week. You might try a different browser and see if you have better luck.


I had the same checked / unchecked issue and I use Safari... I had to do it twice including responding to both confirmation emails.

"Do you really want us to send you emails... no, do you really _really_ want us to send you emails..."


----------



## jbuhler

lp59burst said:


> I had the same checked / unchecked issue and I use Safari...


Try another browser.


----------



## sostenuto

lp59burst said:


> I had the same checked / unchecked issue and I use Safari... I had to do it twice including responding to both confirmation emails.
> 
> "Do you really wants us to send you email... no, do you really _really_ want us to send you and email..."


----------



## lp59burst

jbuhler said:


> Try another browser.


Ok, so it's a Chrome and Safari issue... me thinks not...


----------



## sostenuto

Awaiting Support inquiry to SFA tomorrow, ……………….. but _ anyone know why Masse would not come with SSO CS Edition ?? Does not show on product info page. Only thought is lack of SSS content. Would that make a big difference ??


----------



## jbuhler

lp59burst said:


> Ok, so it's a Chrome and Safari issue... me thinks not...


No, i’d guess it has something to do with having the authorization getting messed up. But changing web browsers seems to correct it. Or maybe it’s random chance. But I’ve had issues while signed into the site a half dozen times over the past few months and it’s always been solved by changing browsers.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Awaiting Support inquiry to SFA tomorrow, ……………….. but _ anyone know why Masse would not come with SSO CS Edition ?? Does not show on product info page. Only thought is lack of SSS content. Would that make a big difference ??


Masse is a mix of the SSO libraries and so uses SSS rather than SCS. Since you don’t have SSS with SSO CS, you don’t have all the underlying libraries for Masse.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> Masse is a mix of the SSO libraries and so uses SSS rather than SCS. Since you don’t have SSS with SSO CS, you don’t have all the underlying libraries for Masse.



No problem, as just compared WL discounts on Bundles /Collections ……. buying SSO & SSO CS Edition together …. gets SCS at no-brainer incremental cost. Then; no Masse issue. 
I know some have posted that Masse is no big deal, but prefer to have it.


----------



## whiskers

LamaRose said:


> Tundra.


Can you elaborate why you like it?


----------



## whiskers

whiskers said:


> My final wish list included:
> 
> Albion III
> Albion V Tundra
> Andy Findon Kit Bag 1&2
> BDT
> BHCT
> eDNA Earth (idk about this just looked interesting)
> OACE
> Solo Strings (thoughts?)
> EW Choir
> Olafur bundle
> OACE


If someone had to choose 2-3, what would they be?

Thinking tundra and OACE?


----------



## dzilizzi

I have Tundra. I can’t really say I like it, but that has more to do with Kontakt for me. I can barely hear it. And when I try to change the velocity, I get no sound. It’s weird. I haven’t tried using it with a DAW yet. I find these issues go away when I playback in a DAW. What’s funny is I was playing with The Orchestra and heard it just fine.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> If someone had to choose 2-3, what would they be?
> 
> Thinking tundra and OACE?


Of those, I have Iceni, Tundra, BDT, OACE, and Solo Strings. Since you picked up Ark 1, Iceni should not be pressing unless you do a lot of loud, low end stuff. Of the other four, they all have things to offer. I use OACE and Solo Strings the most. OACE for the waves, solo strings both inside SCS and SSS as first chairs and also as spot soloists. 

BDT is a very nice sketch tool, which you can also easily use for your final sound if you like and are ok without having legato. Besides some nice Evo style textural stuff, I find it can do the Copland sound from the chamber version of Appalachian Spring very easily, and really it captures the sound of a small theater orchestra or mid-20th century chamber music. It's also a sound that was once all over TV back in the days when it was mostly recordings of studio sessions rather than samples. I wish it had horn, oboe and bassoon. If it had those three instruments it would be perfect. Maybe they'll do an add-on pack...

Tundra is excellent and the most comprehensive of these libraries. I use it but not to the same extent. But it plays well with Time Macro, Intimate Textures, and so forth.

In terms of the others, I'm considering EWC and BHCT. EWC seems magical to me, and I think it would fit well with BDT, OACE, Tundra, Solo Strings, Time Macro, IT, etc. BHCT is something else, and I'm not sure what I'd do with it and whether I'd be able to incorporate it into my palette, but it's intriguing and its combinations make sense to me in a way that those in Ark 4 mostly do not.

Sorry, not much help here, but so much depends on where you want to take your music.


----------



## dzilizzi

Okay, sent a request to support. Murphy’s Law says it will arrive within the hour. My luck with Spitfire is they won’t respond to my email. I wonder which will happen.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> ********* I use OACE and Solo Strings the most. OACE for the waves, solo strings both inside SCS and SSS as first chairs and also as spot soloists. **************
> In terms of the others, I'm considering EWC and BHCT. ***** BHCT is something else, and I'm not sure what I'd do with it and whether I'd be able to incorporate it into my palette, but it's intriguing and its combinations make sense to me in a way that those in Ark 4 mostly do not. ****



Helpful comments, yet make my choices a bit tougher … maybe only _ranking_ … for my needs /interests. 
I have OACE at top, then BHCT, then Solo Strings. This may be due to having purchased Kirk Hunter Spotlight Solo Strings ) promo deal) fairly recently. Not inferring anything about relative quality qualities, since I have no way to compare thoroughly. 
OTH … BHCT was recorded in Studio 1 and may surprise trying to use with other Air Lyndhurst Libs ?

THX


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Helpful comments, yet make my choices a bit tougher … maybe only _ranking_ … for my needs /interests.
> I have OACE at top, then BHCT, then Solo Strings. This may be due to having purchased Kirk Hunter Spotlight Solo Strings ) promo deal) fairly recently. Not inferring anything about relative quality qualities, since I have no way to compare thoroughly.
> OTH … BHCT was recorded in Studio 1 and may surprise trying to use with other Air Lyndhurst Libs ?
> 
> THX


I think rankings on these sorts of things are hard because your needs are different from mine. If you have a set of solo strings you are reasonably happy with then I’d say another set of solo strings should be a lower priority. Deciding between BHCT and OACE is harder, because they are such different libraries m. But it comes down to what sounds draw you and what libraries you have. 

BHCT is far more comprehensive. I doubt you’ll find mixing it with the other SF stuff will prove overly difficult. Tastes differ on these matters of course, but other things cause me far more headaches in mixing than differences of these sorts in the recorded space. And I haven’t heard reports that BHCT is challenging to mix.

OACE is a quite limited library but it does what it does in spectacular fashion. The question is really whether what it does is anything you need or find inspiring.


----------



## TayNay

Just received an e-mail from Spitfire!! ... with a promotion of their new brass library.


----------



## smallberries

(psst.. get the choir, people... get the choir.)


----------



## StillLife

I am set to buy OACE + SSoS, as they reportedly seem to blend very well. I am on the fence with SStS (Core). On the one hand the price seems a steal (149 euro's including discount) for what you get in articulations, also: I am impressed by its sound. On the other hand: it IS still 149 euro's for a library that may offer little extra to the OACE SSoS combination, and even if it does: it may not blend that well since it is not recorded in the Lyndhurst hall. Any thoughts?


----------



## stixman

Any thoughts on the Joey Santiago library...


----------



## mickeyl

Bill the Lesser said:


> I'm not seeing a whole lot of love for Hans Zimmer Piano. Is it worth $239? Sounds pretty gorgeous to me, and I OK?



Well, I love it, because of the way it resonates in the Air studio, but it is very large (tons of mic options I don‘t use) and the playability is not matching its price. Still my goto for everything but the most intimate passages (for which I‘m using Emotional Piano).


----------



## tokatila

mickeyl said:


> Well, I love it, because of the way it resonates in the Air studio, but it is very large (tons of mic options I don‘t use) and the playability is not matching its price. Still my goto for everything but the most intimate passages (for which I‘m using Emotional Piano).



Yeah, I don't think that HZP was ever meant to be a player's piano. More "cinematic" if it makes any sense. If one wants a piano to be played save your money, much better options available. (I have some experience about playing, I can manage Chopin's Fantaisie-Impromptu). I use Pianoteq when I want actually play something.


----------



## MisteR

jbuhler said:


> Masse is a mix of the SSO libraries and so uses SSS rather than SCS. Since you don’t have SSS with SSO CS, you don’t have all the underlying libraries for Masse.


No that’s a bit misleading. Masse does not “share” samples with SSO. It reuses them to create a lighter, self-contained library you can use for sketching. For example if you wanted something smaller to install separately on a laptop for sketching. It only “requires” SSO as a SF policy because if not, people could buy a sketching version of their flagship libraries for a ridiculous discount. So it’s pretty reasonable they wouldn’t want to all but give that away.


----------



## Alex Fraser

T'was the day after Christmas,
And all should have been full of glee.
But alas, Rodney had failed to visit.
His Christmas gift not meant to be.

And so as the other VI composers,
Go forth and receive a new Spitfire toy,
I'll make do with what I have,
For me, alas, no Christmas joy..

(sad bells ring)


----------



## RogiervG

Got the email! 

unfortunately, i have no time today to purchase/download/play anything, because of people coming over and such.. :D


----------



## Kurosawa

I got the mail tonight at 5 am CET!
Thank you very much Spitfire, for these amazing discounts!
To the ones who are still waiting for their mail.. don't give up, it's worth the time!


----------



## Digivolt

I got my mail at 6am this morning, now I can't decide what I want maybe you guys could offer some advice ?

I was looking for something that could compliment my sonokinetic Largo purchase, I don't have many libraries as I'm just starting out so not sure what will work but I can choose from SCS, SSSPro, Albion 2, OACE, SSSE or Evo 3

Mainly looking for nice strings and for making trailer/film score style music


----------



## SpitfireSupport

Hello all, just confirming that all of the emails have gone out now. For those of you that still haven't received these feel free to contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support. We're not available today, but will be back tomorrow and can absolutely help you out.

Luke


----------



## Kony

ionian said:


> Actually I'm happy you mentioned this because I should have been more thorough in my original post. I don't use these strings for anything syrupy or lush or smooth. I tend to work on mostly pop productions and uptempo / indie original stuff for people so a lot of what I use them for are because they're more cutting. It's not all shorts or anything, but there's no real exposed legato. They're great for this kind of stuff in my opinion but I don't use them for anything slow.
> 
> If I'm working on or mocking up something romantic or more lush (Like a Sinatra sounding ballad, for example), I go with a bigger sounding, smoother library (CSS at the moment). I tend to use SCS for more uptempo pop stuff, which they cut nicely and are articulate enough for.
> 
> I should have been a lot more clearer in my original post about the styles I work in and what I use these strings for.


Thanks for clarifying - shame about the legato bumps though as SCS does lush well


----------



## PeterKorcek

Did not receive mine - filed support ticket, thanks


----------



## Shonx

Was thinking about Alternative Solo Strings and then noticed that Fluffy Audio is doing a deal on the Trio Broz Solo Strings - different character I know, and lacks double bass but both sound good for more intimate scoring. Any thoughts?


----------



## tomosane

Gonna buy the Studio Strings, and also thinking about the Skaila Kanga harp. Really love what I'm hearing in the harp demos, just unsure how easy it will be to use with other, drier libraries...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

From the other thread, all emails sent.

Didn't get one here, as with some others.

Congrats to all who got some great deals.

Have a fantastically creative 2019 everyone.


----------



## jbuhler

MisteR said:


> No that’s a bit misleading. Masse does not “share” samples with SSO. It reuses them to create a lighter, self-contained library you can use for sketching. For example if you wanted something smaller to install separately on a laptop for sketching. It only “requires” SSO as a SF policy because if not, people could buy a sketching version of their flagship libraries for a ridiculous discount. So it’s pretty reasonable they wouldn’t want to all but give that away.


My understanding is that the samples are the same as SSO but they have been remixed using a combination of SSO samples. So you get new files containing these combinations but they are derived from the same underlying samples. But the idea is that Masse is a set of remixed combinations rather than a different library so that’s why they don’t sell it but give it as an extension.


----------



## styledelk

Zoot_Rollo said:


> From the other thread, all emails sent.
> 
> Didn't get one here, as with some others.
> 
> Congrats to all who got some great deals.
> 
> Have a fantastically creative 2019 everyone.



Surely you will send a support request and gain your codes when they return tomorrow.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

styledelk said:


> Surely you will send a support request and gain your codes when they return tomorrow.



I did yesterday.

Not a big deal.

Was hoping to put a bow on this stuff by Christmas..

Now, saving the cash i would have spent with Spitfire for the next gen tools soon to come.

It was a fruitful year.

And the perfect irony,

I started this thread.


----------



## thecomposer10

EWC downloaded during the night...time to make some music! *evil laugh*


----------



## styledelk

I'm still on the fence, or many fences. Painful.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I did yesterday.
> 
> Not a big deal.
> 
> Was hoping to put a bow on this stuff by Christmas..
> 
> Now, saving the cash i would have spent with Spitfire for the next gen tools soon to come.
> 
> It was a fruitful year.
> 
> And the perfect irony,
> 
> I started this thread.



You’ll probably get a code tomorrow, with it being Boxing Day I doubt anyone is working at spitfire today.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

AdamKmusic said:


> You’ll probably get a code tomorrow, with it being Boxing Day I doubt anyone is working at spitfire today.



If so, my choices have dropped from full String Set and EVOs ($$$), to possibly Tundra.

If even that, really.

Blessing in disguise.


----------



## Zero&One

Wonder how they are about posting redundant codes? I bought the 2018 Core bundle, so I still have 2 codes from that (added 2 individual libs as options). Seems crazy people have no codes and there's probably 60% won't get used


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

James H said:


> Wonder how they are about posting redundant codes? I bought the 2018 Core bundle, so I still have 2 codes from that (added 2 individual libs as options). Seems crazy people have no codes and there's probably 60% won't get used



I can't imagine handling the logistics of these sales.

Sonokinetic crashed hard when they offered Ostinato Winds for free.

They said servers were being hit a few thousand times per minute (from recall).

Hats off to all the companies that have offered such great deals this year.

Even though i didn't get a code, i have thoroughly enjoyed watching the Spitfire videos.

Great to see pros in action - good workflow insights.


----------



## Zero&One

Well, if they don't mind you are always welcome to my 2 codes. I'll drop them a message either way, seems a waste if someone can use them


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

James H said:


> Well, if they don't mind you are always welcome to my 2 codes. I'll drop them a message either way, seems a waste if someone can use them



That is over-the-top generous of you.

Thank you!

But i prefer getting them from Spitfire. 

It was about more than just getting software on sale.

For me, at least.

Again, i profoundly appreciate the offer.


----------



## jbuhler

James H said:


> Well, if they don't mind you are always welcome to my 2 codes. I'll drop them a message either way, seems a waste if someone can use them


Aren't these codes personalized so they only work for the account they were generated on?


----------



## sostenuto

MisteR said:


> No that’s a bit misleading. Masse does not “share” samples with SSO. It reuses them to create a lighter, self-contained library you can use for sketching. For example if you wanted something smaller to install separately on a laptop for sketching. It only “requires” SSO as a SF policy because if not, people could buy a sketching version of their flagship libraries for a ridiculous discount. So it’s pretty reasonable they wouldn’t want to all but give that away.



Makes total sense. Current WL promo makes it very attractive to order SSO + SSO CS Edition together ( have both on WL ) so that will resolve Masse interest. THX !


----------



## CT

I do have a feeling that codes can't be transferred, and besides, I'm sure people who didn't get them will be sorted out.

With that said, I can't take advantage of mine, so if they can be shared, and anyone was after something I added but they didn't, I'd also be happy to "gift on."


----------



## Zero&One

jbuhler said:


> Aren't these codes personalized so they only work for the account they were generated on?



I don't think so. I tested them on Christmas Day without logging in and the 40% was still removed. I guess it's more of a "would they mind" and I wouldn't want to anger the dinosaur!
I'll see what Spitfire come back with.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> ****************
> BHCT is far more comprehensive. I doubt you’ll find mixing it with the other SF stuff will prove overly difficult. **** And I haven’t heard reports that BHCT is challenging to mix. ******



THX! OACE is a done deal, largely for waves. BHCT is tempting, as I'm hoping it may provide useful content to mix with current, large _hodge-podge_ of orchestral libs. Perhaps flawed thinking, but WL cost reduces risk of trying.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> Of those, I have Iceni, Tundra, BDT, OACE, and Solo Strings. Since you picked up Ark 1, Iceni should not be pressing unless you do a lot of loud, low end stuff. Of the other four, they all have things to offer. I use OACE and Solo Strings the most. OACE for the waves, solo strings both inside SCS and SSS as first chairs and also as spot soloists.
> 
> BDT is a very nice sketch tool, which you can also easily use for your final sound if you like and are ok without having legato. Besides some nice Evo style textural stuff, I find it can do the Copland sound from the chamber version of Appalachian Spring very easily, and really it captures the sound of a small theater orchestra or mid-20th century chamber music. It's also a sound that was once all over TV back in the days when it was mostly recordings of studio sessions rather than samples. I wish it had horn, oboe and bassoon. If it had those three instruments it would be perfect. Maybe they'll do an add-on pack...
> 
> Tundra is excellent and the most comprehensive of these libraries. I use it but not to the same extent. But it plays well with Time Macro, Intimate Textures, and so forth.
> 
> In terms of the others, I'm considering EWC and BHCT. EWC seems magical to me, and I think it would fit well with BDT, OACE, Tundra, Solo Strings, Time Macro, IT, etc. BHCT is something else, and I'm not sure what I'd do with it and whether I'd be able to incorporate it into my palette, but it's intriguing and its combinations make sense to me in a way that those in Ark 4 mostly do not.
> 
> Sorry, not much help here, but so much depends on where you want to take your music.


Thank you. You've given me a lot to think about


----------



## 5Lives

Still on the fence for BDT, which was the only thing I put in my wishlist. I have Tundra and OA Chamber Evolutions - need to use them more I think. Not sure if BDT is more practical / applicable - or if it is basically more of the same.


----------



## jbuhler

5Lives said:


> Still on the fence for BDT, which was the only thing I put in my wishlist. I have Tundra and OA Chamber Evolutions - need to use them more I think. Not sure if BDT is more practical / applicable - or if it is basically more of the same.


Lots of affinities and synergies among these libraries, but BDT is definitely its own thing. People seem to either love or hate the velocity based script for playing BDT, but I personally love it. I find I can create multis of the various instruments and then use velocity to draw out first this instrument here and then that instrument there to create a shifting texture similar to the Evos, but created through a different principle since it operates on timbre and velocity rather than range as with the Evo grids.


----------



## ridgero

I habe Albion 1 / 2 / 3, HZ Percussions, HZ Strings, Ark 1, CSS, CSSS, CSB

What would you go for?


----------



## DivingInSpace

So, now that i am sober again (Christmas time is a hard time) i should probably start considering the wishlist offer. i got 40% off the following:

Sound Dust I
Sound Dust II
Orchestral Swarm
Albion V Tundra 

I have been a sucker for orchestral textures since getting Time Macro, so Swarms could be cool. Tundra is honestly still too expensive, so i need a lot of convincing before buying that one (and i don't have the money for more than one library).

What is peoples opinions and/or recommendations when it comes to these?


----------



## Daniel James

That we can be friends again :(


----------



## whiskers

Liking Loegria too - wondering how redundant to Ark2 it might be. May just go Albion II + V and consider the OA stuff later. Thinking Albion may be a little more versatile

Any thoughts from Ark2 and Albion II owners? @jbuhler ?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

update:

Spitfire is being very kind and encouraging on their Facebook page.


----------



## cug

jbuhler said:


> Try another browser.



I also have the email checkbox issue. I checked all 3 in Chrome yesterday. Responded yes to the email. Then noticed that all 3 were unchecked again today. Also noticed that I got the email about the Studio Brass on another email address but not the one I activated yesterday! 

So I set all 3 on again using Safari this time. Responded to the email again and the 3 check boxes are on now. *This feels more like a web server or database issue than a browser issue since the check boxes are triggering the email but somehow they are getting unchecked after a while even after I clicked the confirmation link in the email. *

Anyway, I also did not get the discount codes for my wish list items. Hoping this is resolved on the 27th. Could someone tell me when the codes expire?


----------



## whiskers

cug said:


> I also have the email checkbox issue. I checked all 3 in Chrome yesterday. Responded yes to the email. Then noticed that all 3 were unchecked again today. Also noticed that I got the email about the Studio Brass on another email address but not the one I activated yesterday!
> 
> So I set all 3 on again using Safari this time. Responded to the email again and the 3 check boxes are on now. *This feels more like a web server or database issue than a browser issue since the check boxes are triggering the email but somehow they are getting unchecked after a while even after I clicked the confirmation link in the email. *
> 
> Anyway, I also did not get the discount codes for my wish list items. Hoping this is resolved on the 27th. Could someone tell me when the codes expire?


Dec 31st. You got time, don't worry


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> Liking Loegria too - wondering how redundant to Ark2 it might be. May just go Albion II + V and consider the OA stuff later. Thinking Albion may be a little more versatile
> 
> Any thoughts from Ark2 and Albion II owners? @jbuhler ?


The strings are nice and different from those in Ark2. (Albion2 has half section longs and con sord along with the regular articulations and smaller section size.) The horn/euphonium patch is excellent. Then you get into the recorders and sackbutts, and I don't know what to say. I don't find them at all useful. There are some good hits and the hybrid stuff is, as always, very interesting and worth exploring—though hardly anyone talks about that side of these libraries.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

cug said:


> Anyway, I also did not get the discount codes for my wish list items. Hoping this is resolved on the 27th. Could someone tell me when the codes expire?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> Dec 31st. You got time, don't worry








Very Legal?

Color me curious.


----------



## jbuhler

cug said:


> *This feels more like a web server or database issue than a browser issue since the check boxes are triggering the email but somehow they are getting unchecked after a while even after I clicked the confirmation link in the email. *


I think this is right but shifting browsers often seems to allow the database to update properly. I was thinking it might be a cookie or authorization issue when you frequent the site logged in.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Spitfire is recommending folks direct message them on their Facebook page if you haven't created a ticket already.


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Very Legal?
> 
> Color me curious.


It's another tweetism from our notorious Commander in Chief. I found it amusing.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> It's another tweetism from our notorious Commander in Chief. I found it amusing.



perfect!


----------



## lp59burst

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Spitfire is recommending folks direct message them on their Facebook page if you haven't created a ticket already.


I don't do Facebook... never have, never will... it's not *that* important to me... I did however create a ticket... hopefully that's working...


----------



## dzilizzi

whiskers said:


> Liking Loegria too - wondering how redundant to Ark2 it might be. May just go Albion II + V and consider the OA stuff later. Thinking Albion may be a little more versatile
> 
> Any thoughts from Ark2 and Albion II owners? @jbuhler ?


ive had this on my list for a while as well. But I think I will wait on it because I’m looking at spending too much already. 

Really looking at SSO and 2018 Core. Part of me says just get them and stop buying. I buy a lot of bits and pieces of orchestras, and I think if I took all that money and added it together, I could buy a Cube or something actually useful. SSO and the solo strings in Core seem to have really good reviews. But it is a lot of money. Though I have it right now. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

lp59burst said:


> I don't do Facebook... never have, never will... it's not *that* important to me... I did however create a ticket... hopefully that's working...



according to what they told me, that should do it.


----------



## sostenuto

dzilizzi said:


> *************
> Really looking at SSO and 2018 Core. Part of me says just get them and stop buying. I buy a lot of bits and pieces of orchestras, and I think if I took all that money and added it together, I could buy a Cube or something actually useful. SSO and the solo strings in Core seem to have really good reviews. But it is a lot of money. Though I have it right now. Decisions, decisions.



Soooo similar to my scenario  Fairly large list of 'decent-to-good' libs from many providers.
_Competent_ users could surely do marvelous creations with these.
Constant struggle with _biting-the-bullet_ ( adding SSO /SSO CS Edition ) …. _or_ continuing to enjoy diverse range of newer options. ( OACE, BHCT, Solo Strings, Studio Strings, Studio Brass, et al ).
No 'right' answer, and plenty of time left …..


----------



## whiskers

dzilizzi said:


> ive had this on my list for a while as well. But I think I will wait on it because I’m looking at spending too much already.
> 
> Really looking at SSO and 2018 Core. Part of me says just get them and stop buying. I buy a lot of bits and pieces of orchestras, and I think if I took all that money and added it together, I could buy a Cube or something actually useful. SSO and the solo strings in Core seem to have really good reviews. But it is a lot of money. Though I have it right now. Decisions, decisions.


Also debating on core. I have various other during libraries (well NI Symphony, Anthology, and whatever's in ARK1,2 and Time Macro, really.)

Solo is appealing but looks somewhat limited. Hmm.

For me it's either 2018 core, Albion II+V, or Scandi.

I just don't know.


----------



## dzilizzi

whiskers said:


> Also debating on core. I have various other during libraries (well NI Symphony, Anthology, and whatever's in ARK1,2 and Time Macro, really.)
> 
> Solo is appealing but looks somewhat limited. Hmm.
> 
> For me it's either 2018 core, Albion II+V, or Scandi.
> 
> I just don't know.


I might go with Albion II & IV out of that group. Seems like the most useful all around stuff.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> Also debating on core. I have various other during libraries (well NI Symphony, Anthology, and whatever's in ARK1,2 and Time Macro, really.)
> 
> Solo is appealing but looks somewhat limited. Hmm.
> 
> For me it's either 2018 core, Albion II+V, or Scandi.
> 
> I just don't know.



Since i have HO IT and RT, and EVO 3, i think Tundra would cover me Scandi without any OA.


----------



## jbuhler

dzilizzi said:


> Really looking at SSO and 2018 Core. Part of me says just get them and stop buying. I buy a lot of bits and pieces of orchestras, and I think if I took all that money and added it together, I could buy a Cube or something actually useful. SSO and the solo strings in Core seem to have really good reviews. But it is a lot of money. Though I have it right now. Decisions, decisions.


I very much like SSO as its strengths suit what I want to do with it and its limitations to me are easily overcome with other libraries (some by SF, some by other companies). I do, however, very much prefer SCS to SSS, so personally I would buy the version with SCS even though it means not getting Masse. SSS is a good addition if you already have SCS but on its own, it's often too big and I think it would drive me crazy if that was my main string library. One other possibility would be to get SCS along with the new studio brass and woodwinds. I think SCS is superior to the Studio Strings (which, however, I think are a good value and depending on the package price it might make sense to pick up the Studio Strings and SCS) but the Studio Brass sounds to me as good as and in some respects better than the Symphonic Brass and I have a hunch the same will be true of the Studio Woodwinds.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

jbuhler said:


> I very much like SSO as its strengths suit what I want to do with it and its limitations to me are easily overcome with other libraries (some by SF, some by other companies). I do, however, very much prefer SCS to SSS, so personally I would buy the version with SCS even though it means not getting Masse. SSS is a good addition if you already have SCS but on its own, it's often too big and I think it would drive me crazy if that was my main string library. One other possibility would be to get SCS along with the new studio brass and woodwinds. I think SCS is superior to the Studio Strings (which, however, I think are a good value and depending on the package price it might make sense to pick up the Studio Strings and SCS) but the Studio Brass sounds to me as good as and in some respects better than the Symphonic Brass and I have a hunch the same will be true of the Studio Woodwinds.



If 12-27-18 turns around,

I'm leaning Studio Strings Pro.

There's a SF video where he matches SStS with SCS pretty quickly.

I like that flexibility.

And it will probably sit better with my VSL and Hein strings.


----------



## whiskers

dzilizzi said:


> I might go with Albion II & IV out of that group. Seems like the most useful all around stuff.


Thinking the same. We'll see.


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Since i have HO IT and RT, and EVO 3, i think Tundra would cover me Scandi without any OA.


Good point. I have IT but not the others. Honestly think I like OACT better than OAE, may just get Albion II+V and maybe BDT..


Thoughts on Albion II?


----------



## sostenuto

Studio Strings and Brass (Professional) are steadily turning my head from traditional SF options …. especially with Studio WW coming soon. 
If these choices are firm, is BHCT purchase somewhat redundant, or complimentary ??

(edit) … also need advice adding Solo Strings in this same context.


----------



## ism

5Lives said:


> Still on the fence for BDT, which was the only thing I put in my wishlist. I have Tundra and OA Chamber Evolutions - need to use them more I think. Not sure if BDT is more practical / applicable - or if it is basically more of the same.



This is the rare Spitfire library where the marketing really didn’t resonate with me - I’m sure awhat it’s intended for is very cool also, But nearly from the first note I heard a very different possible musical world. 

A caveat - I would never use BDT alone ( even more rarely - I actually don’t too much care for the non-contextual official demos). I’d always have a foreground layer, like the solo strings in this one ... which is very nearly the first few notes I played on the very first patch I loaded - I’ve never had something fall out so seemingly effortlessly:

(My mix is terribly though - you really need to crank up the volume)





(And, incidentally, there are vastly better performances to be had from the solo strings ... I didn’t even touch the vibrato in this, Erk, must revisit it.)

Which instantly confirmed my notion that we’re somehow in a spot just on this side of an ego - in quite a wonderful way.


But then there’s this experiment - where the BDT flute is kind of almost an evo layer, only with more definition that I usually expect from an ego, almost a foreground layer at times, particularly in how it works with the LCO bits at the beginning but .... well I’m actually not at all sure why I think it works so well, or if this is the way that, according to the marketing, you’re supposed to use it ... but regardless, i was quite excited at quickly this noodling fell out:





And a thirst effect - the BDT clarinets do some lovely and very subtly things here also - somehow supporting the main SSW clarinet ... which itself has contrapuntal as well as textural interaction with the SsS First chairs violin. And even though this was supposed to be Time Macro demo (there is one TM patch in there, I-and it’s very nice too) there’s a lot in how all of these libraries work together with texture and detail that, while I’m not sure how to articulate it yet, but it’s exactly the sort of think I’m looking to try to discover with these sorts of noodlings. (And why I keep buying these libraries  )

Anyway to answer you question of whether It’s practical ... I have absolutely no idea. But it’s certainly not disappointing. And I find it not nearly as niche as you might think ... I have grand ambitions for how I plan to ultimately use it for these, and other, types of BDT effects that I really don’t think you can get anywhere else.


----------



## ism

sostenuto said:


> also need advice adding Solo Strings in this same context.



Could you be more specific?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

I've been comparing Studio Brass with my other brass libs.

There are some weird dynamic jumps with the Trumpets that are SILKY SMOOTH in Hollywood Brass Diamond.

The lower instruments are very nice in Studio Brass Pro, the Stereo mixes are nice too.

Some of the patches get a little synthy though.

$299 was an OK deal.

so,

I'm preferring my VSL and Hollywood Brass (probably best deal of the year) instruments.

SStB Pro for layering is excellent.

looks like BHCT and Tundra if the codes come through - maybe EVO 4.



ugh, back and forth with the Studio Series.

maybe the universe will do me a favor and NOT send me the codes.


----------



## Zero&One

I'm STILL downloading BHCT... thing is a beast of a download.

Went for 2018 Core also.
BDT is really nice, very intimate but I'll probably use it more for creepy parts and weird sounds. But it's aptly named as you feel like you are in a British Drama when noodling.
StudioStrings - is really nice. Like really nice! I'm no string player and have a guitar background, but nothing I done on this sounded crap! Trust me, I normally do.
SoloStrings - Bernard is holding them up! So can't comment

TL:DR Very happy I went with 2018 Core


----------



## sostenuto

ism said:


> Could you be more specific?



No SSS or SCS (Air Lyndhurst Hall) __ but use Albions One, Loegria, Tundra. 
If now adding mostly new Studio Strings, Brass, WW …. is Solo Strings arguably inconsistent? (or are Solo Instruments, close mic'd, less a factor even in larger Hall) ...


----------



## dzilizzi

jbuhler said:


> I very much like SSO as its strengths suit what I want to do with it and its limitations to me are easily overcome with other libraries (some by SF, some by other companies). I do, however, very much prefer SCS to SSS, so personally I would buy the version with SCS even though it means not getting Masse. SSS is a good addition if you already have SCS but on its own, it's often too big and I think it would drive me crazy if that was my main string library. One other possibility would be to get SCS along with the new studio brass and woodwinds. I think SCS is superior to the Studio Strings (which, however, I think are a good value and depending on the package price it might make sense to pick up the Studio Strings and SCS) but the Studio Brass sounds to me as good as and in some respects better than the Symphonic Brass and I have a hunch the same will be true of the Studio Woodwinds.


I guess I should mention the big pull for me is Masse. I have HWO Diamond that I picked up at 60%+ off and I got BWW at BF. But I like the idea of having a full orchestra in the same location. I wouldn't mind getting the whole Berlin series, but they are pricey and, from what I understand, RAM hogs. Spitfire has options to make their orchestra less RAM hungry, which I like. 

I wish I could get Masse with the other collection. I also didn't put chamber strings on my wish list. Probably should have put it all on there.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

sostenuto said:


> No SSS or SCS (Air Lyndhurst Hall) __ but use Albions One, Loegria, Tundra.
> If now adding mostly new Studio Strings, Brass, WW …. is Solo Strings arguably inconsistent?



from demos, yes.


----------



## jbuhler

Zoot_Rollo said:


> If 12-27-18 turns around,
> 
> I'm leaning Studio Strings Pro.
> 
> There's a SF video where he matches SStS with SCS pretty quickly.
> 
> I like that flexibility.
> 
> And it will probably sit better with my VSL and Hein strings.


This would definitely make sense in your situation. I did hear many nice things in Studio Strings, just not enough to pick up another string library, as I already have too many at this point and SCS works well for me.


dzilizzi said:


> I guess I should mention the big pull for me is Masse. I have HWO Diamond that I picked up at 60%+ off and I got BWW at BF. But I like the idea of having a full orchestra in the same location. I wouldn't mind getting the whole Berlin series, but they are pricey and, from what I understand, RAM hogs. Spitfire has options to make their orchestra less RAM hungry, which I like.
> 
> I wish I could get Masse with the other collection. I also didn't put chamber strings on my wish list. Probably should have put it all on there.


Masse is fine, but I've found I use it rather less than I thought I might. The place I've used it most often is in a multi combining the nutcracker patch from Masse with Oceania that allows me to get that full Carmina Burana sound playable at the keyboard. (It's not really the way Orff got the sound, but it's close enough to fake it through a VI and two hands.)


----------



## dzilizzi

jbuhler said:


> This would definitely make sense in your situation. I did hear many nice things in Studio Strings, just not enough to pick up another string library, as I already have too many at this point SCS is works so well for me.
> 
> Masse is fine, but I've found I use it rather less than I thought I might. The place I've used it most often is in a multi combining the nutcracker patch from Masse with Oceania that allows me to get that full Carmina Burana sound playable at the keyboard. (It's not really the way Orff got the sound, but it's close enough to fake it through a VI and two hands.)


LOL! Actually, it wouldn't surprise me if that happened. But I might put it on my laptop instead of loading the whole orchestra.


----------



## jbuhler

Zoot_Rollo said:


> from demos, yes.


Tastes on these matters differ quite a lot. I find the dry and wet stuff from SF mixes fine, but others might be bothered by it. CH's contextual demo on the Studio Brass mixes Studio and Symphonic. Does that bother you? If it does, you will probably be bothered by how Studio Strings mix with SF libraries recorded in the big hall.


----------



## dzilizzi

jbuhler said:


> Tastes on these matters differ quite a lot. I find the dry and wet stuff from SF mixes fine, but others might be bothered by it. CH's contextual demo on the Studio Brass mixes Studio and Symphonic. Does that bother you? If it does, you will probably be bothered by how Studio Strings mix with SF libraries recorded in the big hall.


I have been mixing VSL with more wet sounds and haven't really noticed a difference. You just have to adjust the reverb.


----------



## jbuhler

dzilizzi said:


> I have been mixing VSL with more wet sounds and haven't really noticed a difference. You just have to adjust the reverb.


This has been my experience as well, and in fact I don't usually even have problems with two relatively wet libraries (like those of SF and OT). Interestingly, Ark 3 gives me trouble whether mixing with Spitfire libraries or Ark 1&2. I haven't come up with a satisfactory explanation for that. Heavyocity's Intimate Textures has also given me more difficulty than other libraries.


----------



## Parsifal666

Zoot_Rollo said:


> how dull is that?
> 
> plus, we'd miss out on all the entertaining,
> 
> _"Where's my code email?
> 
> Don't they know who I am?"_
> 
> posts.




(hides shamefacedly)


(in a small, embarrassed voice): "but I was REALLY drunk"


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

update: dialing in SStB Pro still.

getting there.

the Marcato is good.


----------



## Alex Niedt

I just completed my Bohemian, Swarms, and Evolutions bundles! So the stuff I didn't already have...

Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
Alternative Solo Strings
Harp Swarm
Marimba Swarm
Mandolin Swarm
Evo Grid 2
Evo Grid 4


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Alex Niedt said:


> I just completed my Bohemian, Swarms, and Evolutions bundles! So the stuff I didn't already have...
> 
> Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
> Alternative Solo Strings
> Harp Swarm
> Marimba Swarm
> Mandolin Swarm
> Evo Grid 2
> Evo Grid 4



nice - EVO 4 looks swell.


----------



## StillLife

DivingInSpace said:


> So, now that i am sober again (Christmas time is a hard time) i should probably start considering the wishlist offer. i got 40% off the following:
> 
> Sound Dust I
> Sound Dust II
> Orchestral Swarm
> Albion V Tundra
> 
> I have been a sucker for orchestral textures since getting Time Macro, so Swarms could be cool. Tundra is honestly still too expensive, so i need a lot of convincing before buying that one (and i don't have the money for more than one library).
> 
> What is peoples opinions and/or recommendations when it comes to these?


I have OS, Tundra, Sounddust 1 and most of the instruments in Sounddust 2. Content-wise, OS is way behind the other three libs. It sounds lovely, but I have not yet found any use for it in my music, alas (indie pop/rock). Tundra is overloaded with content, and almost everything is lovely, al be it: quiet. I have only scraped the surface (mainly the Vral evo and the synth stuff). I love Sounddust, as those sounds really fit my music. Very inspiring. SD 1 is somewhat more conventional (piano, organ, dulcimer) and SD 2 contains more pulses and rhythms. All great. Of the libs you mention these are my most used.


----------



## ism

sostenuto said:


> No SSS or SCS (Air Lyndhurst Hall) __ but use Albions One, Loegria, Tundra.
> If now adding mostly new Studio Strings, Brass, WW …. is Solo Strings arguably inconsistent? (or are Solo Instruments, close mic'd, less a factor even in larger Hall) ...



The first think I did wth I bought Studio Strings was throw lots of reverb on it and see if it would mix with OACE, Solo Strings, SSW etc. 

Now, I'm using it as a kind of SCS-lite, so I can't comment of how to bring out the dryness to do whatever it is the dryness is supposed to do, which apparently some people like. 

But I'm very happy with how effortlessly I can get it to mix.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Zoot_Rollo said:


> update: dialing in SStB Pro still.
> 
> getting there.
> 
> the Marcato is good.




update to the update,

ok, i like it a lot.


----------



## jbuhler

Zoot_Rollo said:


> the Marcato is good.


This is good to hear because I dislike (and so avoid) the marcato on all the brass in SF Symphonic Brass.


----------



## whiskers

my current thinking, amidst my waffeling:

Albion V, definitely. Probably Albion II. Think I'll hold off on Olafur stuff for now, don't _need _it.

Love the sound of BDT, but IDK. It's very lovely and textured, and I could use texture in my palette. I feel like the ignorant side of me would always be tempted to mix this with other libs that weren't chamber though. Which probably defeats the point. 

Who knows. I'm rather ignorant in all this.


----------



## ism

Alex Niedt said:


> I just completed my Bohemian, Swarms, and Evolutions bundles! So the stuff I didn't already have...
> 
> Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
> Alternative Solo Strings
> Harp Swarm
> Marimba Swarm
> Mandolin Swarm
> Evo Grid 2
> Evo Grid 4




I'd love to hear what someone like yourself could do with, well lots of thing, but evo 4 in particular.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

jbuhler said:


> This is good to hear because I dislike (and so avoid) the marcato on all the brass in SF Symphonic Brass.



reserve the right to revise my opinion.

comparing to my other Brass libraries, it holds its own.

Ark 2 brass is luxurious.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

ism said:


> I'd love to hear what someone like yourself could do with, all lots of thing, but evo 4 in particular.



agreed.

Alex is talented. I like his demos.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

ism said:


> The first think I did wth I bought Studio Strings was throw lots of reverb on it and see if it would mix with OACE, Solo Strings, SSW etc.
> 
> Now, I'm using it as a kind of SCS-lite, so I can't comment of how to bring out the dryness to do whatever it is the dryness is supposed to do, which apparently some people like.
> 
> But I'm very happy with how effortlessly I can get it to mix.




yes!

after more time with SStB Pro, i am clenching for Studio Strings Pro - especially if THE CODES come in at a $299.40 buy.

SCS-Lite, i like that.

now if they'd come out with SStSSolo Pro.


----------



## ism

whiskers said:


> Any thoughts from Ark2 and Albion II owners?



I have neither, but if you haven't looked at the @Daniel James video on Albion two - I still think of it as the definitive work on Albion II.

True, its at bombastic end of what you can do with Albion II, but he writes a very lovely piece all the same, and it was maybe the first time I had anything like the sense of what a library like this is.

I suppose we've come a long way since those more innocent days, but I do think it's a pretty seminal piece of vlogging, and still relevant.


----------



## Daniel James

ism said:


> I have neither, but if you haven't looked at the @Daniel James video on Albion two - I still think of it as the definitive work on Albion II.
> 
> True, its at bombastic end of what you can do with Albion II, but he writes a very lovely piece all the same, and it was maybe the first time I had anything like the sense of what a library like this is.
> 
> I suppose we've come a long way since those more innocent days, but I do think it's a pretty seminal piece of vlogging, and still relevant.


Thanks mate! It's s great library too!

-DJ


----------



## Kony

ism said:


> I have neither, but if you haven't looked at the @Daniel James video on Albion two - I still think of it as the definitive work on Albion II.
> 
> True, its at bombastic end of what you can do with Albion II, but he writes a very lovely piece all the same, and it was maybe the first time I had anything like the sense of what a library like this is.
> 
> I suppose we've come a long way since those more innocent days, but I do think it's a pretty seminal piece of vlogging, and still relevant.


Agree 100% - I bought it based on the DJ overview


----------



## whiskers

ism said:


> I have neither, but if you haven't looked at the @Daniel James video on Albion two - I still think of it as the definitive work on Albion II.
> 
> True, its at bombastic end of what you can do with Albion II, but he writes a very lovely piece all the same, and it was maybe the first time I had anything like the sense of what a library like this is.
> 
> I suppose we've come a long way since those more innocent days, but I do think it's a pretty seminal piece of vlogging, and still relevant.





Kony said:


> Agree 100% - I bought it based on the DJ overview





Daniel James said:


> Thanks mate! It's s great library too!
> 
> -DJ


cheers, listening to it right now.


----------



## sostenuto

ism said:


> The first think I did wth I bought Studio Strings was throw lots of reverb on it and see if it would mix with OACE, Solo Strings, SSW etc.
> 
> Now, I'm using it as a kind of SCS-lite, so I can't comment of how to bring out the dryness to do whatever it is the dryness is supposed to do, which apparently some people like.
> 
> But I'm very happy with how effortlessly I can get it to mix.



Thank-you for staying with this. Committed to SF _ 'Studio' path now.
Solo Strings remains iffy. Not a huge deal, and plenty of time to decide.


----------



## whiskers

Should I just get 2018 Core and Albion II & V and call it a year lol


----------



## thecomposer10

whiskers said:


> Should I just get 2018 Core and Albion II & V and call it a year lol



*whispers* do it. 

Meanwhile, I think I’m going to get the organ and the cimbalom too. Not because I need them, but because why not? I got the harpsichord a few months ago and have not once used it on a project but I fiddle around with Bach pieces using it all the time. *sigh* my wallet...


----------



## whiskers

thecomposer10 said:


> *whispers* do it.
> 
> Meanwhile, I think I’m going to get the organ and the cimbalom too. Not because I need them, but because why not? I got the harpsichord a few months ago and have not once used it on a project but I fiddle around with Bach pieces using it all the time. *sigh* my wallet...


don't tempt me!


----------



## Parsifal666

whiskers said:


> Should I just get 2018 Core and Albion II & V and call it a year lol



Loegria is real good (SACKBUT!), as long as you know there's some significant room sound going there, as there are in I and III.


----------



## smallberries

whiskers said:


> don't tempt me!


you seem like such a tortured soul. 
buy these things! i command you.

(... now back to deliberating my SF Organ purchase)


----------



## whiskers

smallberries said:


> you seem like such a tortured soul.
> buy these things! i command you.
> 
> (... now back to deliberating my SF Organ purchase)


heh. I over-analyze everything. I know I could afford it, but trying to decide if I'd get enough use out of it.


----------



## smallberries

whiskers said:


> heh. I over-analyze everything. I know I could afford it, but trying to decide if I'd get enough use out of it.


I have no use for the organ. This is only about joy.


----------



## whiskers

smallberries said:


> I have no use for the organ. This is only about joy.


and they say money can't buy happiness!


----------



## whiskers

whiskers said:


> Should I just get 2018 Core and Albion II & V and call it a year lol


Maybe I should hold off on the Core and explore what all is NI re: strings. not a huge fan of the symphony series sound, but they do have Session Strings. Not really the same though. The Solo Strings and the BDT are more intriguing to me.


----------



## sostenuto

Parsifal666 said:


> Loegria is real good (SACKBUT!), as long as you know there's some significant room sound going there, as there are in I and III.


 
THX and _Help_ ! Have, use, enjoy _ Albions: One, Loegria, Tundra.
With Wishlist pricing; feeling inordinate pressure to add ICENI & UIST. 
ICENI is of main interest, but have 'Collection' approval which incents purchase of both, by attractive $$ amount.

Will appreciate seriously … comments re. UIST … in context with my 'fuzzy' notion of completing the Albion Collection. 

(_ re-watching Paul Thompson full UIST Walkthrough now_ )


----------



## dzilizzi

whiskers said:


> and they say money can't buy happiness!


But more VI’s can.


----------



## dzilizzi

whiskers said:


> Maybe I should hold off on the Core and explore what all is NI re: strings. not a huge fan of the symphony series sound, but they do have Session Strings. Not really the same though. The Solo Strings and the BDT are more intriguing to me.


Sometimes you have to go for inspiration over usability. If the sound of it gives you ideas or just makes you happy playing it, it is worth it.


----------



## dzilizzi

sostenuto said:


> THX and _Help_ ! Have, use, enjoy _ Albions: One, Loegria, Tundra.
> With Wishlist pricing; feeling inordinate pressure to add ICENI & UIST.
> ICENI is of main interest, but have 'Collection' approval which incents purchase of both, by attractive $$ amount.
> 
> Will appreciate seriously … comments re. UIST … in context with my 'fuzzy' notion of completing the Albion Collection.
> 
> (_ re-watching Paul Thompson full UIST Walkthrough now_ )


I’m thinking it is similar to 8dio’s Cage set? If you don’t have something similar, it might be useful.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

smallberries said:


> I have no use for the organ. This is only about joy.



there's a limerick in there somewhere.


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> and they say money can't buy happiness!



Never posted re. this, but has been nagging background issue. 
Now use NI K11U and find it consistently useful. Only niggle is persistent reminders that my $ 599. Upgrade 'now' will very likely be ~ $ 299. next Summer. Lots of great new content in K12U Collection, incl. Massive-X, Kontakt 6, Session Strings Pro 2, Thrill …. ++ 

Just sayin' ……….


----------



## whiskers

dzilizzi said:


> Sometimes you have to go for inspiration over usability. If the sound of it gives you ideas or just makes you happy playing it, it is worth it.


yeah, but there's nothing wrong with what I do have, either. And probably a lot of overlap. With the Albions, it's one thing. It's like the Arks...you're buying a certain mood or perspective, I think.

With Studio & Solo Strings, I think I have most of that covered with NI Symphony Strings series. So I need to ask myself, is SFA offering something I can't get with NI? Or am I just like 'Oh Hey, Sale! What a discount!!'

I'll sit on it for a bit, I guess. "Whoever is patient has great understanding, but one who is quick-tempered displays folly."


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> Never posted re. this, but has been nagging background issue.
> Now use NI K11U and find it consistently useful. Only niggle is persistent reminders that my $ 599. Upgrade 'now' will very likely be ~ $ 299. next Summer. Lots of great new content in K12U Collection, incl. Massive-X, Kontakt 6, Session Strings Pro 2, Thrill …. ++
> 
> Just sayin' ……….


I have 12U already, and you're right.  (see my latest post). Also, unless you need the new content for a project right now, I'd hold off. 300$ is another library. Or Cubase upgrade, lol.


----------



## sostenuto

dzilizzi said:


> I’m thinking it is similar to 8dio’s Cage set? If you don’t have something similar, it might be useful.



THX ! Have the CAGE Try Pack. Will review again. 
OTH, with Wishlist, UIST (in Collection) ends up at ~ $224. vs $449.
Plenty of time …….


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> THX ! Have the CAGE Try Pack. Will review again.
> OTH, with Wishlist, UIST (in Collection) ends up at ~ $224. vs $449.
> Plenty of time …….


my bias would be to trust SFA over 8dio too, but that's based on nothing concrete . III might be overlapping with Ark 1 though.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> my bias would be to trust SFA over 8dio too, but that's based on nothing concrete . III might be overlapping with Ark 1 though.



i have a few of the 8Dio sub-$50 libraries.

they are OK.


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i have a few of the 8Dio sub-$50 libraries.
> 
> they are OK.


exactly


----------



## whiskers

whiskers said:


> yeah, but there's nothing wrong with what I do have, either. And probably a lot of overlap. With the Albions, it's one thing. It's like the Arks...you're buying a certain mood or perspective, I think.
> 
> With Studio & Solo Strings, I think I have most of that covered with NI Symphony Strings series. So I need to ask myself, is SFA offering something I can't get with NI? Or am I just like 'Oh Hey, Sale! What a discount!!'
> 
> I'll sit on it for a bit, I guess. "Whoever is patient has great understanding, but one who is quick-tempered displays folly."


another consideration for myself is the overlap of existing strings in other libs that weren't explicitly made for that purpose (Ark 1, 2, Time Macro, and the 2 Albions I'll get.) Hmm.


----------



## dzilizzi

8dio has always been worth what I’ve paid for it. Well, taking into any freebies.


----------



## dzilizzi

whiskers said:


> another consideration for myself is the overlap of existing strings in other libs that weren't explicitly made for that purpose (Ark 1, 2, Time Macro, and the 2 Albions I'll get.) Hmm.


Are you talking with the string libraries? Or Albion vs. Arks?


----------



## whiskers

dzilizzi said:


> Are you talking with the string libraries? Or Albion vs. Arks?


Strings. I'm already sold on getting Albion II and V. I'm just thinking do I really need the Core bundle. BDT intrigues me, and I'd probably use Studio & Solo Strings, but do I need them with all the other strings in my other libraries, is what I mean,

Hope that makes sense. I'm not the best at articulating myself.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

forgot about the divisi in Studio Strings Pro.

SOLD!

great video from CH,


----------



## dzilizzi

whiskers said:


> Strings. I'm already sold on getting Albion II and V. I'm just thinking do I really need the Core bundle. BDT intrigues me, and I'd probably use Studio & Solo Strings, but do I need them with all the other strings in my other libraries, is what I mean,
> 
> Hope that makes sense. I'm not the best at articulating myself.


No, that makes sense. The strings in these libraries are not always separate. Sometimes you want a violin or cello, not a violin/flute combo


----------



## jbuhler

Parsifal666 said:


> Loegria is real good (SACKBUT!), as long as you know there's some significant room sound going there, as there are in I and III.


What do you use the sackbutt for? But it’s the recorders of that library that I really have never found a good use for.


----------



## Zero&One

whiskers said:


> Strings. I'm already sold on getting Albion II and V. I'm just thinking do I really need the Core bundle. BDT intrigues me, and I'd probably use Studio & Solo Strings, but do I need them with all the other strings in my other libraries, is what I mean,



I leant towards the Core bundle for the smaller sections and dry library. I've big and wide in spades with Ark 1 & 3 and Iceni. 
For me (very limited experience in this field) I found it more work with these new additions, as Ark's for example can load one patch and you sound like Zeus! And another and it's game on! But these take more layering and thought, something I found very enjoyable. And dare I say, the music sounded better as I was writing differently, the patch wasn't driving me... if that makes sense.
Maybe that helps?
Anyway, I leave you to suffer and ponder as Bernard Herrmann is at 58% extracting. Can't wait to load this bad boy up! Download size is making my drive weep.


----------



## Knute5

Neeeeever got the email. Contacted Spitfire support last night but still nothing...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Knute5 said:


> Neeeeever got the email. Contacted Spitfire support last night but still nothing...



they don't get into the office for another couple of hours.


----------



## smallberries

James H said:


> ... Bernard Herrmann is at 58% extracting. Can't wait to load this bad boy up!



Instead of a new VI, today I upgraded to a 250Mbs internet connection in the apartment. Product downloads are now measured in cups of coffee instead of weekends!


----------



## Parsifal666

sostenuto said:


> THX and _Help_ ! Have, use, enjoy _ Albions: One, Loegria, Tundra.
> With Wishlist pricing; feeling inordinate pressure to add ICENI & UIST.
> ICENI is of main interest, but have 'Collection' approval which incents purchase of both, by attractive $$ amount.
> 
> Will appreciate seriously … comments re. UIST … in context with my 'fuzzy' notion of completing the Albion Collection.
> 
> (_ re-watching Paul Thompson full UIST Walkthrough now_ )



Iceni and Uist are two of my favorite vsts. 

The woodwinds and brass in Iceni are about the meanest, ugliest-sounding (in the "good" way) in library history (to date...keep in mind, I might have missed another library with similar patches). The strings are better than Ark 1 (especially for the Metal Supa Chunk flava we all know and love).

As far as Uist goes...you're headed toward another, intensely dissonant, evil-ly evolving Hell (in the "good" way). The things you can do rhythmically, by chopping up the samples, are truly killer. You can get reeeal creative with Uist.

Okay @Spitfire Team, guess I'm NEVER getting that freebie for all the promotion, sigh.


----------



## Michel Simons

The problem most of you seem to have is that you put too much on your wishlist.


----------



## whiskers

Saner heads have prevailed and I've talked myself out of core. Set on the two Albions.

Just not sure on the olafur collection and BDT. Leaning towards no on BDT, don't think it fits very stylistically with what I'm trying to do. Not sure about the Olafur collection yet...


----------



## styledelk

I remain in a state of indecision myself.  I think BDT is skippable, for now. And it's reasonable price generally, anyway.


----------



## ism

We need a whole new thread devoted to figuring out just what is this BDT thing anyway. Because it’s much more that it’s very focused marketing let’s on, and every time I use it I discover something new. Also, it interacts with the larger sonorous ecosystem of Evos and swarms and whisper terms and 1/2 con sords and all the other riches of sonic wonders at our finger tips in ways that are greater than the sum of it’s parts.


----------



## RogiervG

michelsimons said:


> The problem most of you seem to have is that you put too much on your wishlist.


Naaaahh, that cannot be... can it?


----------



## jbuhler

ism said:


> We need a whole new thread devoted to figuring out just this BDT thing is anyway. Because it’s much more that it’s very focused marketing let’s on, and every time I use it I discover something new. Also, it interacts with the larger sonorous ecosystem of Evos and swarms and whisper terms and 1/2 con sords and all the other riches of sonic wonders at our finger tips in ways that are greater than the sum of it’s parts.


Maybe we should start one. I think getting one’s head around how the velocities work and affect the patches differently is one thing. Also the way playing BDT layers through velocity differentials is similar to but also different than the Evo grids. 

Unlike many I also very much like the regular layer for these instruments, which I think works perfectly fine for sketching out melodic material against the textures even with a lack of legato. Often I even prefer my sketched results with these instruments to what I get when I replace them with legato versions. (This also comes back to my experience that legato, while often helpful, is often overrated and the limited number of legato transitions available in most instruments is often a hidden limitation that you end up fighting against. I know I’m in the minority on this issue.)


----------



## sostenuto

Parsifal666 said:


> Iceni and Uist are two of my favorite vsts. **
> The woodwinds and brass in Iceni are about the meanest, ugliest-sounding (in the "good" way) in library history (to date...keep in mind, I might have missed another library with similar patches). The strings are better than Ark 1 (especially for the Metal Supa Chunk flava we all know and love). **
> As far as Uist goes...you're headed toward another, intensely dissonant, evil-ly evolving Hell (in the "good" way). The things you can do rhythmically, by chopping up the samples, are truly killer. You can get reeeal creative with Uist. ***** .



Truly appreciate the 'reinforcement'. I recall general support from your past posts, and ICENI is a solid buy. 
I get a decent sense of your UIST comments from repeated viewings of the SF_Walkthrough. 
The Collection pricing makes this seem a solid addition as well. 

Many thanks and regards !


----------



## Parsifal666

sostenuto said:


> Truly appreciate the 'reinforcement'. I recall general support from your past posts, and ICENI is a solid buy.
> I get a decent sense of your UIST comments from repeated viewings of the SF_Walkthrough.
> The Collection pricing makes this seem a solid addition as well.
> 
> Many thanks and regards !



Hope you get really psyched for composing!


----------



## whiskers

whiskers said:


> Saner heads have prevailed and I've talked myself out of core. Set on the two Albions.
> 
> Just not sure on the olafur collection and BDT. Leaning towards no on BDT, don't think it fits very stylistically with what I'm trying to do. Not sure about the Olafur collection yet...


so it appears that Tundra is only 10.40$ more outside of the Scandi bundle vs separately. So the question is, do I really need/want the Olafur stuff. hmm..

Also, wish there was more info on the Andy Fendon kitbag....


----------



## fiction

Go for it  I've just decided.. getting 2018 core and phobos right now.


----------



## whiskers

poetd said:


> Are you posting at yourself now whiskers? LOL.
> 
> FWIW - I'm happy stopping at Tundra (based on the last couple of days with it).
> If I had more cash available I'd probably add the OA stuff to expand it further, but don't feel like I'm missing out on anything essential right now.


yes, thinking out loud to myself, hoping that maybe someone will comment in with a bit of sanity 

Wondering with the Airy sound of Albion V and potentially a bit of II, if the Olafur stuff would be a bit too redundant...IDK.


----------



## krops

I'm down to Tundra or Orchestral Swarm ... or nothing at all. I've seen zero mention of Swarm in this thread – can anyone say something about how useful it is in practice?


----------



## brek

Still waiting on my codes to pick up BDT! In the meantime, I've had to put off working on the underscore sections of a film and am working on the action cues instead. The horror!


----------



## ism

krops said:


> I'm down to Tundra or Orchestral Swarm ... or nothing at all. I've seen zero mention of Swarm in this thread – can anyone say something about how useful it is in practice?



Something else we need a whole other thread for.

I love swarm. But unlike BDT which I knew right away I would always use together with a foreground layer, Orchestral swarm is strong enough as an orchestra on its own - witness the amazing demos.

And yet, in (non professional) practice, I find myself using it much more subtly. It can really be spectacular when used subtly.

For instance, the incredible clarinet whisper patch - a tiny gem, immensely subtly, not at all characteristic of most of the rest of the library, but which, in retrospect, is such an obviously great ideas that it made BDT impossible not to pick up instantly once I saw it had clarinets too.

More generally though, it has it own language. Which interacts with, but seldom overlaps, OACE, Tundra, BDT, Time Macro And a few, but not many, others.

Sorry to be so vague, but I really can’t say I have a good aesthetic theory of what this language is - except that it extends to more subtle territory than the full-on pointalistic demos suggests, and that I really love it.


----------



## Sensium

*ERIC WHITACRE CHOIR. *is it worth for 359 Euro? Or Hollywood Choirs from Eastwest for 319 Dollar. I need a Choir Library but i dont know. Its a lot of Money. Do You Guys have Experience with good choir libraries?


----------



## transverb

I'm still on the fence. Do I go for 8DIO Anthology (reviews about the narrowing of stereo field puts me off a bit) or SStS? I already have Agitato Sordino and Adagietto so I'm not sure if SStS would be a nice add or is it covering the same ground?

Then there is this elusive BDT! How mysterious...

Tundra is gone, I left it out of my Wishlist before I knew how awesome it was!  Unless I hit the support team.


----------



## styledelk

In a moment of weakness yesterday, I started listening to all of the EWC demos, since it, too, is on my wishlist. I had decided, for some moments, that I was going to get it.

It sounds beautiful, the evo grid applied to choir seems like an amazing compositional tool. At 359 it seems like a great deal considering the work that went into it. And I say that as someone that just sees it as a toy.

In the end, I'm not sure if I'd ever use a choir. I'm not sure if I can use a choir in my own music without it...sounding like I was using a choir, and that being out of character for me.

But hearing it gives me happys.


----------



## dzilizzi

krops said:


> I'm down to Tundra or Orchestral Swarm ... or nothing at all. I've seen zero mention of Swarm in this thread – can anyone say something about how useful it is in practice?


I'd go with Tundra over swarm for practical usefulness. Though I think Swarm may be more useful once I figure it out.


----------



## krops

Cheers, I appreciate your detailed answer. I really should listen to my inner reasonable voice and sit this one out, having gone a little bonkers this month, in 8Dio's and Sonokinetic's sales. I didn't get Tundra, which had been on my radar since its release, in the 50% off flash sale, so getting it at 40% off seems a little silly. I was equally seduced by Orchestral Swarm, but I don't want to get something just because Spitfire tells me to either...


----------



## erica-grace

Can someone tell me .... what is this Christmas wish list? I have been hearing about it for long enough - i should know what it is already. 

What is it? You tell spitfire which of their libraries you would like to have, and they give them to you (maybe) for Christmas?


----------



## dzilizzi

transverb said:


> I'm still on the fence. Do I go for 8DIO Anthology (reviews about the narrowing of stereo field puts me off a bit) or SStS? I already have Agitato Sordino and Adagietto so I'm not sure if SStS would be a nice add or is it covering the same ground?
> 
> Then there is this elusive BDT! How mysterious...
> 
> Tundra is gone, I left it out of my Wishlist before I knew how awesome it was!  Unless I hit the support team.


I'd go for the Spitfire strings over 8Dio. 8Dio strings are nice and usable, but Spitfire are better. And I am still learning, so someone else may be able to explain it better


----------



## DavidY

erica-grace said:


> What is it? You tell spitfire which of their libraries you would like to have, and they give them to you (maybe) for Christmas?


Sort of - you tell them which libraries you'd like by the deadline (24 December in this case so you'll need to wait for the next one -perhaps at Easter??).
And they send you a discount code to use at Checkout for each product, which was from 25 Dec this time (but with some emails not being sent, it seems, so people have been raising support tickets).
This time the discount is 40% for individual libraries, but less for collections/bundles.


----------



## ism

dzilizzi said:


> I'd go with Tundra over swarm for practical usefulness. Though I think Swarm may be more useful once I figure it out.



I’d broadly agree with this ... Swarm is a new language and unless you’re making Blue Planet III, it takes a bit of thought to figure out. While Tundra is complete in-you-face obviously amazingly useful and brilliant.

... except that I keep finding corners of Tundra - some of the more obscure wind articulations for instance - that merit as much thought about, and which are similarly beautiful to Swarm .. and which I still loook forward to figuring out what to do with them.

Actually, a downside of the strings being so enthrallingly brilliant is that I sometimes feel the winds have possibilities that no one has scratched the surface of yet.


----------



## dzilizzi

erica-grace said:


> Can someone tell me .... what is this Christmas wish list? I have been hearing about it for long enough - i should know what it is already.
> 
> What is it? You tell spitfire which of their libraries you would like to have, and they give them to you (maybe) for Christmas?


Spitfire has a Wishlist option for products on their site. Usually you put things you are wanting to get maybe on it. At Christmas, they send discount codes for items on your list. Usually, it was not everything, just items they select at varying discounts. This year it was almost everything including the collections that are never usually included. So, happy for those who put the right things in their list. Not so happy for those who didn't.


----------



## dzilizzi

ism said:


> I’d broadly agree with this ... Swarm is a new language and unless you’re making Blue Planet III, it takes a bit of thought to figure out. While Tundra is complete in-you-face obviously amazingly useful and brilliant.
> 
> ... except that I keep finding corners of Tundra - some of the more obscure wind articulations for instance - that merit as much thought about, and which are similarly beautiful to Swarm .. and which I still loook forward to figuring out what to do with them.
> 
> Actually, a downside of the strings being so enthrallingly brilliant is that I sometimes feel the winds have possibilities that no one has scratched the surface of yet.


I'm the opposite, I get sucked in by the winds more than the strings. So beautiful. Strings are okay. LOL!


----------



## ism

dzilizzi said:


> I'm the opposite, I get sucked in by the winds more than the strings. So beautiful. Strings are okay. LOL!



Cool - anything you can share?


----------



## dzilizzi

ism said:


> Cool - anything you can share?


It's hard to say. I like bassoons and flutes more than strings, though the flautando sounds good too


----------



## ridgero

I bought the Symphonic Woodwinds

Now I have Albion 1-3, HZP, HZS, SWW, Ark 1, CSS, CSSS, CSB.

I really tend to buy the Bernard Hermann Composer Toolkit :(It sounds so fantastic seems to be perfect to create mockups.


----------



## styledelk

I got The BHCT last Christmas. I haven't used it nearly enough, but the strings and horns alone, not to mention the combination patches, are worth it.


----------



## ism

dzilizzi said:


> It's hard to say. I like bassoons and flutes more than strings, though the flautando sounds good too



Any compositions (demos, noodles, experiments, sketches etc) that we could listen to?


----------



## CoffeeLover

i bought symphony complete and chamber strings professional. 
i am very excited 
now i only need diskspace for that and the two ARK's i got from the NI offer.


----------



## dzilizzi

ism said:


> And compositions (demos, noodles, experiments, sketches etc) that we could listen to?


I've been noodling a lot this past week. Having fun, but I realized I should be doing it through the DAW because I don't record it and some of it was actually nice.


----------



## styledelk

Here's BHCT strings, along with some of Tundra's Stephenson's Steam Band, BHCT horn chords, probably some other stuff, and a bassoon I can't recall which I used. Just noodling.


----------



## whiskers

I love the sounds from BDT but this kinda sums up what concerns me about the library. I feel like I'd hit the wrong patch every time.



Thoughts from current owners?


----------



## whiskers

styledelk said:


> Here's BHCT strings, along with some of Tundra's Stephenson's Steam Band, BHCT horn chords, probably some other stuff, and a bassoon I can't recall which I used. Just noodling.



Thank you sir!


----------



## dzilizzi

The thing about BDT is it is based on velocity. You can change the velocity manually in your piano roll if you don't like what you are getting out of it. I probably will. Though I was cleaning out the hall closet and found an old keyboard that is a bit better than the Launchkey with velocity and Kontakt. I will see how it works when I finally download it all.


----------



## KEM

Man I still haven’t gotten my email yet...


----------



## ism

whiskers said:


> I love the sounds from BDT but this kinda sums up what concerns me about the library. I feel like I'd hit the wrong patch every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts from current owners?




This is quite a nice video, I hadn't seen it before.

Maybe one niggle is that maybe it uses a rather strict interpretation of the 'philosophy of the library'. Which, in this case, not being a composer of actual "British Drama" I can't say I've ever paid a lot of attention to.

Probably its fair today that I've always imagined it as closer to something contiguous to Orchestral swarm instead.

I would definitely suggest going into Kontakt and experimenting with flattening out the velocity curve a little, which can make it a bit easier to get the right velocities in the texture layers (my keyboard lacks sensitivity at low velocity so I do this for a number of libraries any way). And for sure expect to have to do some midi editing of the velocities afterwards.

But I think a lot of what this instrument is about is improvising to finding those happy accidents, so imprecision in the velocity - that it can drive me crazy on a regular solo instrument - isn't something I worry about with BDT.


----------



## whiskers

ism said:


> This is quite a nice video, I hadn't seen it before.
> 
> Maybe one niggle is that maybe it uses a rather strict interpretation of the 'philosophy of the library'. Which, in this case, not being a composer of actual "British Drama" I can't say I've ever paid a lot of attention to.
> 
> Probably its fair today that I've always imagined it as closer to something contiguous to Orchestral swarm instead.
> 
> I would definitely suggest going into Kontakt and experimenting with flattening out the velocity curve a little, which can make it a bit easier to get the right velocities in the texture layers (my keyboard lacks sensitivity at low velocity so I do this for a number of libraries any way). And for sure expect to have to do some midi editing of the velocities afterwards.
> 
> But I think a lot of what this instrument is about is improvising to finding those happy accidents, so imprecision in the velocity - that it can drive me crazy on a regular solo instrument - isn't something I worry about with BDT.


How what this work as the foreground to something a little softer like Tundra in the background? Well at all? Or too limited?


----------



## josephspirits

ism said:


> Something else we need a whole other thread for.
> 
> I love swarm. But unlike BDT which I knew right away I would always use together with a foreground layer, Orchestral swarm is strong enough as an orchestra on its own - witness the amazing demos.
> 
> And yet, in (non professional) practice, I find myself using it much more subtly. It can really be spectacular when used subtly.
> 
> For instance, the incredible clarinet whisper patch - a tiny gem, immensely subtly, not at all characteristic of most of the rest of the library, but which, in retrospect, is such an obviously great ideas that it made BDT impossible not to pick up instantly once I saw it had clarinets too.
> 
> More generally though, it has it own language. Which interacts with, but seldom overlaps, OACE, Tundra, BDT, Time Macro And a few, but not many, others.
> 
> Sorry to be so vague, but I really can’t say I have a good aesthetic theory of what this language is - except that it extends to more subtle territory than the full-on pointalistic demos suggests, and that I really love it.



Great comments here. I got Orchestral Swarm in a bundle from 2017 Black Friday, and while I do love having it in the toolbox, and often find it useful for creating complex and layered sounds and textures, I probably wouldn't have plunged for it on it's own. If you are down to choosing between swarm and Tundra, it's Tundra all day. But I would recommend Tundra to anyone, so much bang for your buck and it's endlessly flexible.


----------



## josephspirits

styledelk said:


> I got The BHCT last Christmas. I haven't used it nearly enough, but the strings and horns alone, not to mention the combination patches, are worth it.



Right on. I think the chord patches are worth it alone haha, the full orchestra or the flutes, horns etc. I have the little chord chart cheat sheets from the manual printed out for my desk and get so much pleasure out of just letting the chords ring out.


----------



## ism

whiskers said:


> How what this work as the foreground to something a little softer like Tundra in the background? Well at all? Or too limited?



Maybe a good way to think of it is as a good 'middle ground' instrument. In part because of the dryness, it's not going to have the quiet grandeur of something like Tundra, or the sense of dimension that you get with something recorded in AIR, but I find this doesn't matter when you mix it with with a background layer - the second demo I posted above shows the flutes as a kind of middle ground over LCO & Time Marco and under Spitfire Solo Strings, so you always have something with a sense of depth.

Actually - with the caveat that in talking about mixes, I'm not at all and expert and so this is a bit conjectural - now that I think of its there's at least an argument that LCO is also acting here as a middle ground to the Time Macro patch. I'll have to do some more experiments with Tundra, but Tundra sounds great with almost everything, I think because it's usually a background layer and carries the depth of field they you get from the AIR tree mics quite effortlessly.


The first demo I posted above is a slightly different mix. Much smaller, leaning heavily on the solo strings as a foreground layer. I do think the AIR mic are import for the solo strings when foregrounded (I find both the tree and close essential to get the right sense of space and presence). But here BDT is a more intimate background layer, and I think it works also.

It's not trying to be Tundra or even Studio Strings (which I like as a background layer so long as they have lots and lots of reverb). But there's a more intimate quality to this mix that I really like also.


That said, there's lots of mics I've not even touched, and I'm really not someone you should take too seriously when it comes to mixing advice.

But what I can say - there are libraries that cause me grief with my limited skill (and interest) in mixing, and I was relived that this isn't one of them. 


I could have a noodle about with BDT on top of Tundra tomorrow if you think that would be helpful.


----------



## whiskers

ism said:


> I could have a noodle about with BDT on top of Tundra tomorrow if you think that would be helpful


I would love to hear that, thank you!


----------



## ism

whiskers said:


> I would love to hear that, thank you!



Sure - not promising a masterpiece. But noodling is alway a fun thing to do.


----------



## arznable

Wondering does anyone have eDNA Earth here? Does it worth $89.4?


----------



## whiskers

arznable said:


> Wondering does anyone have eDNA Earth here? Does it worth $89.4?


sounds really cool, but with Omnisphere, I had a really hard time justifying it. Love the idea a lot though.

Be curious to know your thoughts if you get it, or what others think.


----------



## whiskers

ism said:


> Sure - not promising a masterpiece. But noodling is alway a fun thing to do.


which made me think of an interesting musical/sonic experiment/noodle i'd like to do with BDT and a SC library. @ism and @jbuhler remind me in a month so I don't pansy out


----------



## ag75

Yeah I got my codes and I bought everything on my list! My credit card just erupted into flames. 

Solo Strings
Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
Albion V Tundra
Eric Whitacre Choir
Masse (Free with my completion of the Symphony Package)
Spitfire Symphonic Strings
British Drama Toolkit
Studio Strings


----------



## arznable

whiskers said:


> sounds really cool, but with Omnisphere, I had a really hard time justifying it. Love the idea a lot though.
> 
> Be curious to know your thoughts if you get it, or what others think.


I got quite a few synths as well, so am kind of on the fence. Hope some owners shed some light here.


----------



## whiskers

arznable said:


> I got quite a few synths as well, so am kind of on the fence. Hope some owners shed some light here.


if they do, if you can remember to @ me - i'd be very curious to hear the thoughts!


----------



## jbuhler

ag75 said:


> My credit card just erupted into flames.


So that was the light I saw on the horizon. Lol.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> So that was the light I saw on the horizon. Lol.


Just think, with the 1% cash back, you can buy your family a single nice dinner!


----------



## thecomposer10

ag75 said:


> Yeah I got my codes and I bought everything on my list! My credit card just erupted into flames.
> 
> Solo Strings
> Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
> Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
> Albion V Tundra
> Eric Whitacre Choir
> Masse (Free with my completion of the Symphony Package)
> Spitfire Symphonic Strings
> British Drama Toolkit
> Studio Strings



My list looked like this during the back to school sale, it was a disaster for my savings but oh well...


----------



## emasters

Went for some of the more esoteric libs this year: Earth Encounters 1; Ricotti Mallets; Findon Kit Bag 2; Scraped Percussion; and Steel Drums. Clearly, not the mainstream products, but interesting to get creative with. And a bit easier on the finances. Also, a couple have the eDNA Engine which is fun to play around with. Thanks to Spitfire for another year's Wishlist.


----------



## arznable

Many of you talked about OACE here, but how about OA Evolutions and OA Composer toolkits? If those are all good, then I think I will get the entire bundle.


----------



## tebling

ag75 said:


> My credit card just erupted into flames.



And yet here you are, alive and posting! Given that I have a code for the Evo bundle whispering my name, you've given me hope that my fate may be no worse.


----------



## idematoa

Spitfire Audio - *British Drama Toolkit* - Viola + Double Bass (Long) & *Albion Tundra V* - Stephenson Dev Kit 

===> https://vi-control.net/community/th...ion-critique-thread.73671/page-4#post-4332358


----------



## Shonx

Was thinking of getting the Studio Strings but didn't put the pro version on the wish list - might well upgrade at a later date and know that the basic version gives a discount towards the pro but is this at the discounted price or the full price of the basic version?


----------



## whiskers

Very nice. Listen to your SoundCloud I'm curious as to what you think of eDNA Earth (and pigments but that's another story) 



idematoa said:


> Spitfire Audio - *British Drama Toolkit* - Viola + Double Bass (Long) & *Albion Tundra V* - Stephenson Dev Kit
> 
> ===> https://vi-control.net/community/th...ion-critique-thread.73671/page-4#post-4332358


----------



## whiskers

Me with eDNA Earth:


----------



## idematoa

whiskers said:


> Very nice. Listen to your SoundCloud I'm curious as to what you think of eDNA Earth (and pigments but that's another story)



THX ! 

I would not like to add confusion ... *eDNA Earth* is particularly useful for completing more general and / or orchestral libraries. This allows mixing between different styles of music ...


----------



## styledelk

arznable said:


> Many of you talked about OACE here, but how about OA Evolutions and OA Composer toolkits? If those are all good, then I think I will get the entire bundle.



They're also fantastic. I've only really used the piano from OA Composer Toolkit, but between its two mics you have a lot of options, if a felt piano is your thing. You can hear it a lot on Spitfire's demo tracks, as it seems to be very often a go-to piano for them.
OA Evolutions is grittier than OACE, since it's more of a quartet. OACE gets more of the attention mostly because it's newer and it has the Waves as separate instruments (and they're worth the price of admission, anyhow). That said, OAE is just as a beautiful and flexible. I've found I prefer the evos from Tundra, though.


----------



## RandomComposer

Question for anyone who can answer - do wishlist discounts work on upgrades to professional?

The reason I'm asking is because I might go for HZP now, then upgrade to professional in 1 years time when the wishlist is here again (if I find lots of use for it).


----------



## whiskers

styledelk said:


> They're also fantastic. I've only really used the piano from OA Composer Toolkit, but between its two mics you have a lot of options, if a felt piano is your thing. You can hear it a lot on Spitfire's demo tracks, as it seems to be very often a go-to piano for them.
> OA Evolutions is grittier than OACE, since it's more of a quartet. OACE gets more of the attention mostly because it's newer and it has the Waves as separate instruments (and they're worth the price of admission, anyhow). That said, OAE is just as a beautiful and flexible. I've found I prefer the evos from Tundra, though.


How would you compare the Evos from Tundra & OACE?

Cheers.


----------



## styledelk

whiskers said:


> How would you compare the Evos from Tundra & OACE?
> 
> Cheers.


Do you like Bass Clarinet? This one is even more accordion like, kind of a harmonium sound where you feel like you could be working the bellows. Evo 11 on there is perfection. There's just a lot of stuff on the edge of synth, but still feeling organic and organ-esque and.. not electric, in there.


----------



## transverb

RandomComposer said:


> Question for anyone who can answer - do wishlist discounts work on upgrades to professional?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I might go for HZP now, then upgrade to professional in 1 years time when the wishlist is here again (if I find lots of use for it).



I would love to know the answer to this as well. I put in a request with support.


----------



## arznable

whiskers said:


> Me with eDNA Earth:



Ha ha ha, I have the same feeling!!!


----------



## whiskers

arznable said:


> Ha ha ha, I have the same feeling!!!


If I didn't have Omnisphere it's be a lot easier to justify


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> If I didn't have Omnisphere it's be a lot easier to justify



Understand ….. yet have had Omni since Intro, it's my synth mainstay, but eDNA01 Earth is a waaaay different beast.  Don't really have _useful_ words to explain, but very fast and easy to run through many changes /variations with eDNA01.


----------



## arznable

styledelk said:


> Do you like Bass Clarinet? This one is even more accordion like, kind of a harmonium sound where you feel like you could be working the bellows. Evo 11 on there is perfection. There's just a lot of stuff on the edge of synth, but still feeling organic and organ-esque and.. not electric, in there.


Hmm... It seems the EVOlutions Bundle is a better buy than the Olafur Bundle then. The EVO Bundle includes both OAE & OACE, and all four EVOs as well...


----------



## arznable

styledelk said:


> Evo 11 on there is perfection.


By the way, what do you mean by Evo 11? Do you mean Evo Grid 1 here?


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Just spent $1306 on BHCT, Solo Strings, Chamber upgrade, Studio Strings Pro, LCO, bespoke drive. So what is my squirmy little brain telling me, just minutes later? "You can pick up the brass when the woods come out." Good grief.


----------



## Mateo Pascual

RandomComposer said:


> Question for anyone who can answer - do wishlist discounts work on upgrades to professional?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I might go for HZP now, then upgrade to professional in 1 years time when the wishlist is here again (if I find lots of use for it).



Yes, they do. I have HZPP in my wishlist and can use the discount to upgrade now. I don't know if they will include upgrades in future sales though, but I hope so.


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> Understand ….. yet have had Omni since Intro, it's my synth mainstay, but eDNA01 Earth is a waaaay different beast.  Don't really have _useful_ words to explain, but very fast and easy to run through many changes /variations with eDNA01.


I would love it if you could try to expound on that a little more, even if it's stream-of-consciousness style. I know these kinds of things are hard to articulate into words, though


----------



## styledelk

arznable said:


> By the way, what do you mean by Evo 11? Do you mean Evo Grid 1 here?


I mean in Albion V's Vral Grid, the pinboard is numbered. The 11th column in the pinboard.


----------



## arznable

Mateo Pascual said:


> Yes, they do. I have HZPP in my wishlist and can use the discount to upgrade now. I don't know if they will include upgrades in future sales though, but I hope so.


Can I ask how much exactly is the upgrade price from HZP to HZP Pro after 40% off? Thanks.


----------



## Rap-sody

arznable said:


> Ha ha ha, I have the same feeling!!!


What about the Kinematik add-on?


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> I would love it if you could try to expound on that a little more, even if it's stream-of-consciousness style. I know these kinds of things are hard to articulate into words, though



Will try shortly. Just went to pull up eDNA01 and crazy Kontakt 5 message about version being too old. Many other K5.8.1 Tracks loaded an no such issue … some Albions among them. Tried Updating Earth on SF Audio and no change. Will get this sorted ……….

Also have Kinematik and it is a fav.


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> Will try shortly. Just went to pull up eDNA01 and crazy Kontakt 5 message about version being too old. Many other K5.8.1 Tracks loaded an no such issue … some Albions among them. Tried Updating Earth on SF Audio and no change. Will get this sorted ……….
> 
> Also have Kinematik and it is a fav.


Dumb me didn't realize at the time it was a separate item (thought it was bundled at first) and didn't add it to my wishlist. Sent SFA a support ticket in the far-fetched hope they could discount that as well. We'll see .


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> Dumb me didn't realize at the time it was a separate item (thought it was bundled at first) and didn't add it to my wishlist. Sent SFA a support ticket in the far-fetched hope they could discount that as well. We'll see .



Do you have Tundra now? Stephensons Steam Band Pads patches give you a good feel for the I/F.

Just tried in Kontakt 6 Player and eDNA01 loaded OK … weird ????


----------



## Mateo Pascual

arznable said:


> Can I ask what exactly is the upgrade price from HZP to HZP Pro after 40% off? Thanks.



120 € inc VAT


----------



## arznable

Mateo Pascual said:


> 120 € inc VAT


That's great price. Also good to know that upgrading to pro version of the same product is always available.


----------



## gussunkri

I just can't decide on whether or not to take the leap up from SCS to full SSO CS version. Music is just a hobby for me and I guess I get by with the EWQL cloud and HO, but I feel much more comfortable with the way Spitfire sets up their sounds. Everyone is talking about the new studio series, but how are the old Symphonic range holding up today? I love the sounds in the demos.


----------



## jbuhler

gussunkri said:


> I just can't decide on whether or not to take the leap up from SCS to full SSO CS version. Music is just a hobby for me and I guess I get by with the EWQL cloud and HO, but I feel much more comfortable with the way Spitfire sets up their sounds. Everyone is talking about the new studio series, but how are the old Symphonic range holding up today? I love the sounds in the demos.


I like them and find both SSyB and SSyW to be perfectly serviceable. I think the new Studio Brass is a good complement to SSyB but I don't think it supersedes it, nor do I think it was intended to do so. Rather each is aimed at a different sweet spot. I'm planning on picking up SSyB sometime in the next few months. I think the same thing will be true for SSyW. That said, the Studio series will offer a cheaper path into the SF line. The question is whether SSyB will offer you anything HB does not. That's a harder question and one that is more difficult to answer, as it bears on what you want an orchestra to sound like, whether you mind dealing with the sound of the hall in the SSyB, and your workflow.


----------



## sostenuto

gussunkri said:


> I just can't decide on whether or not to take the leap up from SCS to full SSO CS version. ***** Everyone is talking about the new studio series, but how are the old Symphonic range holding up today? I love the sounds in the demos.



Loooong time sorting this, and still unanswered __ _from my perspective._ 
Amazing WL pricing now for SSO CS Version.


----------



## idematoa

If it helps...  ===> When 2 evolutions meet...


----------



## CT

gussunkri said:


> Everyone is talking about the new studio series, but how are the old Symphonic range holding up today? I love the sounds in the demos.



Disclaimer: I don't own any of the Symphonic range yet.

However, it seems to me to offer the most tasteful and musically satisfying tools currently available for anyone after an authentic orchestral sound, suited equally well to both cinematic and classical purposes. Andy Blaney's demos (especially those on the woodwinds page) are probably the most stunning uses of virtual instruments I'm aware of, or they're at least tied for that position.

There's a lot to like from other developers, but to me, when it comes to the full orchestra, nothing else seems to capture the same living and breathing vibe that Spitfire got with these VI's. I think that more than makes up for the minor, but real, sacrifices to playability and scripting that are necessary with a very live room. Call me old fashioned, but I'd just rather have that inimitable humanity present in every note, than be able to shape a line a little easier. The former is what makes music music for me, not the latter.


----------



## sostenuto

idematoa said:


> If it helps...  ===> When 2 evolutions meet...




Sure as heck doesn't hurt !!  Cook Track! 
Have Tundra; OACE is done deal. SS Evo likely too.

SCS is a toughie now. No question the quality. Lotsa pull now to move forward.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> SCS is a toughie now.


SCS is the library that gets by far the most use from me. I sometimes supplement it, but I rarely go without it, and if I could only have one library this would be it. It's not the library that gives me the most joy or inspires me the most, but it's the one I know and trust and has by far the largest expressive range of all my libraries. Or at least its expressive range is well suited to my taste and preferences.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> SCS is the library that gets by far the most use from me. I sometimes supplement it, but I rarely go without it, and if I could only have one library this would be it. It's not the library that gives me the most joy or inspires me the most, but it's the one I know and trust and has by far the largest expressive range of all my libraries. Or at least its expressive range is well suited to my taste and preferences.



Yikes !!! In SCS WL Cart now @ $420. Studio Strings Pro @ $300. Both are 'doable', but not really comfy ..... 
Gotta trust the trustworthy .... but this is like root canal vs implant decision .... (_just thousands $$$ cheaper_)


----------



## whiskers

idematoa said:


> If it helps...  ===> When 2 evolutions meet...



Very interesting! Thank you for sharing <3


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Yikes !!! In SCS WL Cart now @ $420. Studio Strings Pro @ $300. Both are 'doable', but not really comfy .....
> Gotta trust the trustworthy .... but this is like root canal vs implant decision .... (_just thousands $$$ cheaper_)


Or get Studio Strings now and hold out for SCS at a later time. And who knows, maybe Studio Strings will be your SCS! The problem with buying these libraries though is that it's almost impossible to figure out what's really going to help you until you have them and have worked with them for several days, often for months, occasionally for years. And then there will be an articulation sitting in your folder that you haven't touched since you first explored the library and can't think of when you might use it that will suddenly reveal its purpose. (SSyBrass: Horns a2 bells up.)

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/herrmannnxnwairportssyb-mp3.17509/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## jbuhler

idematoa said:


> If it helps...  ===> When 2 evolutions meet...


OOOO! Very nice!


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> Or get Studio Strings now and hold out for SCS at a later time. And who knows, maybe Studio Strings will be your SCS! **********



I now recognize the merits of having and using these top-tier libs … over time … to learn for myself, strengths /weaknesses in context with my needs /wants. 
Realizing _more clearly_ now …. dilemma between adding solid, classic libs, versus cool, fun, choices, which each have far more limited application. 
At least much is now flushed out in the open ..... so to speak.


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> I now recognize the merits of having and using these top-tier libs … over time … to learn for myself, strengths /weaknesses in context with my needs /wants.
> Realizing _more clearly_ now …. dilemma between adding solid, classic libs, versus cool, fun, choices, which each have far more limited application.
> At least much is now flushed out in the open ..... so to speak.


It's gonna be okay mr. sostenuto :3


----------



## al_net77

The list:

Eric Whitacre Choir
Spitfire Studio Strings Professional
Spitfire Percussion
Albions (collection of all 5)

Bought nothing until now.


----------



## smallberries

al_net77 said:


> The list:
> 
> Bought nothing until now.


----------



## josephspirits

I've been going back and forth between Albion One or Albion III. I already have Albion V and BHCT, as well as the Olafur Collection, LCO, Alt Solo Strings and some other things. I feel like that covers a lot of my orchestral high end, so Albion III would be nice to be able to get extreme lows, and I am really intrigued by all of the non-orchestral Albion III stuff. Everytime I listen to the percussion and loops demos I get closer and closer to just buying it. However, I also feel like I am long overdue with Albion One and it could fill in a lot of cinematic holes. So much stuff bundled in there for $270 on sale, I just am worried that it is going to feel too synthy when I start playing it and I'll never use the orchestral patches if I can get a more realistic sound with Albion V and BHCT. Same goes with the Iceni orchestral stuff I suppose.

Obviously I want all the Albions I can get (I'm on this forum after all), but I just can't decide which is a more strategic buy to fill out my pallette right now. Anybody have any thoughts on Albion One vs Albion III if I already have a lot of my high end stuff covered?


----------



## Saxer

Got the Zimmer Percussion Pro on my wish list. It is worth to pull the trigger?


----------



## dzilizzi

Is it time for the complaining to start? The download was going very slow. I checked my drive. It is pretty much full. Looks like it is good I didn't get anything more. Because I need to use the money for a bigger drive...... 

Wait, does that constitute a complaint?


----------



## jbuhler

dzilizzi said:


> Because I need to use the money for a bigger drive......


Unfortunately, I have found "you're going to need a bigger drive" to be an all-too-common condition.


----------



## dzilizzi

josephspirits said:


> I've been going back and forth between Albion One or Albion III. I already have Albion V and BHCT, as well as the Olafur Collection, LCO, Alt Solo Strings and some other things. I feel like that covers a lot of my orchestral high end, so Albion III would be nice to be able to get extreme lows, and I am really intrigued by all of the non-orchestral Albion III stuff. Everytime I listen to the percussion and loops demos I get closer and closer to just buying it. However, I also feel like I am long overdue with Albion One and it could fill in a lot of cinematic holes. So much stuff bundled in there for $270 on sale, I just am worried that it is going to feel too synthy when I start playing it and I'll never use the orchestral patches if I can get a more realistic sound with Albion V and BHCT. Same goes with the Iceni orchestral stuff I suppose.
> 
> Obviously I want all the Albions I can get (I'm on this forum after all), but I just can't decide which is a more strategic buy to fill out my pallette right now. Anybody have any thoughts on Albion One vs Albion III if I already have a lot of my high end stuff covered?


I don't have III but I do have One. If you have basic orchestra covered, I might go with III instead. I think it might be more interesting. Otherwise, One has a lot of good stuff.


----------



## jbuhler

dzilizzi said:


> If you have basic orchestra covered,


Albion One will give you the basic ensemble in an ensemble library. If you don't feel you have that basic ensemble covered, Albion One is a good way to do it. But it has limitations, and depending on what you want to do, it might not be the best way to go, especially since BHCT already gives you the elements of the basic ensemble (albeit in a different configuration and with a different room than Albion One has). Iceni is an interesting library, and if you already don't have something like Metropolis Ark 1, it could give you quite a lot. 

The other elements of all the Albions are always interesting, though, aside from the hits, I don't think they get the attention of the orchestral elements, and it can be hard to find good tutorials on how to use them effectively. (Homey's video on Iceni is a notable exception of showing how to effectively use other elements of an Albion library.)


----------



## sostenuto

Has there been any definitive comment on SF_ Studio Strings Pro comparing with LASS Full 2.5 ?
Huge cost differential _ right now with WL.


----------



## tebling

Currently considering, in order of certainty:

Grand Cimbalon
Andy Findon Kit Bag
Albion V Tundra
EVO Bundle(!)

On the fence:

Spitfire Solo Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds

I have Metropolis Ark 1+2 already, so am looking for 1) orchestral libraries that will fill holes in those, as well as 2) orchestral textures.

For #1 (holes in the Arks) I'm tempted by Solo Strings and SSW given the sale prices, but I have a feeling the right thing to do to complement the Arks is to stick with OT and the Berlin series, particularly for the woodwinds.

For #2 (textures) getting Albion V + all the EVOs means I'm basically set for life.

So I guess my thinking is roughly: stick with OT for orchestration libraries and Spitfire for textures. I know there are no such hard and fast rules, but does that plan play to the right strengths of those two devs?


----------



## jbuhler

tebling said:


> I have Metropolis Ark 1+2 already, so am looking for 1) orchestral libraries that will fill holes in those, as well as 2) orchestral textures.
> 
> For #1 (holes in the Arks) I'm tempted by Solo Strings and SSW given the sale prices, but I have a feeling the right thing to do to complement the Arks is to stick with OT and the Berlin series, particularly for the woodwinds.



For (1), Ark 4, which is still on introductory pricing, would fill much of that bill, albeit in a somewhat peculiar way due to the combination woodwinds. If you want something more generalizable, I find the SF woodwinds do work well with the Arks (in general, I find that OT and SF stuff plays well together, even though they are both reasonably wet). 



tebling said:


> So I guess my thinking is roughly: stick with OT for orchestration libraries and Spitfire for textures. I know there are no such hard and fast rules, but does that plan play to the right strengths of those two devs?



Not really. The Arks are a special creature, and I adore the sound world that they evoke, but I generally use them to supplement my SF orchestral libraries rather than vice versa, since I'm not fond of Ark 1 strings, and Ark 2 strings have a limited dynamic range (though they are nice). Capsule is also a RAM hog, which is not a problem for the Arks or Time Macro, but with the Berlin series, I've found it difficult to use Berlin Strings even with 32GB (and it was impossible on the 16GB laptop I had when I purchased the library not realizing what it needed). I just upgraded to 64GB, so we'll see if I can finally make BS work for me.

On the other side, OT's Time Macro is one of my favorite texture libraries.


----------



## tebling

Thanks for the detailed thoughts jbuhler - you are truly a saint for taking the time to answer these sorts of questions!



jbuhler said:


> For (1), Ark 4, which is still on introductory pricing, would fill much of that bill, albeit in a somewhat peculiar way due to the combination woodwinds. If you want something more generalizable, I find the SF woodwinds do work well with the Arks (in general, I find that OT and SF stuff plays well together, even though they are both reasonably wet).



I actually hadn't considered Ark 4, but that's an excellent point. Some of it is down to budget, and the SF woodwinds are more heavily discounted. But I'm also happy to expand my Ark world, as it suits my style. Decisions, decisions...



jbuhler said:


> I've found it difficult to use Berlin Strings even with 32GB (and it was impossible on the 16GB laptop I had when I purchased the library not realizing what it needed). I just upgraded to 64GB, so we'll see if I can finally make BS work for me.



I'm not too concerned about DAW resources. I'm running 48GB and I'm usually judicious about freezing tracks in Cubase as I go.



jbuhler said:


> On the other side, OT's Time Macro is one of my favorite texture libraries.



Time Macro sounds gorgeous, but is it worth almost half the entire EVO bundle (EVO 1-4 + OAE + OACE + SSE) at the sale price?


----------



## ism

whiskers said:


> How what this work as the foreground to something a little softer like Tundra in the background? Well at all? Or too limited?




Hi - I was doing a bit of noodling with this, but when I think about it, Christian did an entire contextual demo of BDT on top of Tundra - which I'd wholly recommend. And his concept (and the title of the piece) of "opening the aperture" speaks directly to your question


----------



## jbuhler

tebling said:


> Time Macro sounds gorgeous, but is it worth half the entire EVO bundle (EVO 1-4 + OACE + SSE) at the sale price?


No, the EVO bundle makes sense. I was just using Time Macro as a counterexample to OT for orchestration, SF for textures. SF makes more textures to be sure, but they also make excellent orchestral libraries as well. OT can do the texture thing very well too.


----------



## whiskers

ism said:


> Hi - I was doing a bit of noodling with this, but when I think about it, Christian did an entire contextual demo of BDT on top of Tundra - which I'd wholly recommend. And his concept (and the title of the piece) of "opening the aperture" speaks directly to your question



Hey look that was my favourite BDT demo!


----------



## whiskers

whiskers said:


> Hey look that was my favourite BDT demo!


Thanks @ism somehow missed that one. Makes me really glad I picked up BDT


----------



## styledelk

ism said:


> Hi - I was doing a bit of noodling with this, but when I think about it, Christian did an entire contextual demo of BDT on top of Tundra - which I'd wholly recommend. And his concept (and the title of the piece) of "opening the aperture" speaks directly to your question




Damn it, this reminded me why I loved that library. Good thing I already got it. Haha.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

damn it!


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> damn it!


What?!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> What?!



BDT and Tundra sound lovely.


----------



## Billy Palmer

Caved and bought the #JoeyBurgerPercussion at wishlist price and I'm VERY VERY HAPPY :D

Here's an A/B work in progress track:
A) OG version:


B) With percussion dropped in late last night


(Will be making this into a 5 minute track and fixing the resonant frequency in the soprano solo. Please note this is my shitposting soundcloud, work in progress blah blah abkjajkbsjk)


----------



## ism

tebling said:


> Thanks for the detailed thoughts jbuhler - you are truly a saint for taking the time to answer these sorts of questions!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually hadn't considered Ark 4, but that's an excellent point. Some of it is down to budget, and the SF woodwinds are more heavily discounted. But I'm also happy to expand my Ark world, as it suits my style. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too concerned about DAW resources. I'm running 48GB and I'm usually judicious about freezing tracks in Cubase as I go.
> 
> 
> 
> Time Macro sounds gorgeous, but is it worth almost half the entire EVO bundle (EVO 1-4 + OAE + OACE + SSE) at the sale price?




There's a lot of discussion on this thread about how these new textures work together. Which is why its interesting to me - I think there's an immensely interesting new dimension of musicality opening up to us, and we're barely to develop an adequate language to describe everything that's going on here.


In practice, I find that this lack of adequate language to properly describe both what these libraries are in the first place and, even more exponentially complicatedly, how the whole of their possibilities often becomes more that the sum of the parts with you start mixing and matching them ... it practically I think it means that the safest thing is just to buy them all. It's really just the only way to be safe.

That said, if anyone's little more philosophically inclined, I was thinking about this thread where I try to work thought the spiritual-revelation-that-was-Albion-V in the context of trying to convince myself (successfully, I'm happy to report) that I really need to buy Time Macro to go with it.

https://vi-control.net/community/th...-macro-and-the-neo-classical-manifesto.75476/


So if you think you might need just a little bit of extra help to push you over the edge to buy something ... not saying that this will work for everyone , by I find philosophy can provide that that little bit of extra rationalization.


----------



## josephspirits

jbuhler said:


> Albion One will give you the basic ensemble in an ensemble library. If you don't feel you have that basic ensemble covered, Albion One is a good way to do it. But it has limitations, and depending on what you want to do, it might not be the best way to go, especially since BHCT already gives you the elements of the basic ensemble (albeit in a different configuration and with a different room than Albion One has). Iceni is an interesting library, and if you already don't have something like Metropolis Ark 1, it could give you quite a lot.
> 
> The other elements of all the Albions are always interesting, though, aside from the hits, I don't think they get the attention of the orchestral elements, and it can be hard to find good tutorials on how to use them effectively. (Homey's video on Iceni is a notable exception of showing how to effectively use other elements of an Albion library.)



Thanks, I appreciate you taking the time. It's funny, the more I dig into the libraries I already have to try and emulate the sound of libraries I am considering, the more I realize how much potential they really have. BHCT alone, for example, just has so much in it, and when you start going into the advanced folder and stacking up some of the sounds, you can get great results.


----------



## transverb

Well ladies and gentlemen... we are on the last day and I... [insert drum roll from your favourite library please]... still have not decided if I'm picking up SStS, BDT or anything else.


----------



## Consona

Still haven't bought anything either. Still considering LCO.


----------



## Rap-sody

ism said:


> There's a lot of discussion on this thread about how these new textures work together. Which is why its interesting to me - I think there's an immensely interesting new dimension of musicality opening up to us, and we're barely to develop an adequate language to describe everything that's going on here.
> 
> 
> In practice, I find that this lack of adequate language to properly describe both what these libraries are in the first place and, even more exponentially complicatedly, how the whole of their possibilities often becomes more that the sum of the parts with you start mixing and matching them ... it practically I think it means that the safest thing is just to buy them all. It's really just the only way to be safe.
> 
> That said, if anyone's little more philosophically inclined, I was thinking about this thread where I try to work thought the spiritual-revelation-that-was-Albion-V in the context of trying to convince myself (successfully, I'm happy to report) that I really need to buy Time Macro to go with it.
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...-macro-and-the-neo-classical-manifesto.75476/
> 
> 
> So if you think you might need just a little bit of extra help to push you over the edge to buy something ... not saying that this will work for everyone , by I find philosophy can provide that that little bit of extra rationalization.


Spending thousands of dollars to buy them all, just to be sure...

I think you just earn the neo-capitalism post of the year.. and a big thank you from Spitfire Audio stockholders...


----------



## ism

Rap-sody said:


> Spending thousands of dollars to buy them all, just to be sure...
> 
> I think you just earn the neo-capitalism post of the year.. and a big thank you from Spitfire Audio stockholders...



Wasn't just talking about spitfire.

And this whole thread should qualify for neo-capitalist post of the year. 

If it's any consolation, in the thread I was referencing, there are discernible marxist influences (albeit sometime deployed performatively) in some of the theorists I employed to convince myself to buy the library in question.


----------



## whiskers

If you bought a single item at 40% but have the whole bundle on your wishlist, are they offering any kind of 'complete my bundle?'

One more day to decide on eDNA Earth...


----------



## damcry

whiskers said:


> If you bought a single item at 40% but have the whole bundle on your wishlist, are they offering any kind of 'complete my bundle?'



Yes


----------



## StillLife

whiskers said:


> If you bought a single item at 40% but have the whole bundle on your wishlist, are they offering any kind of 'complete my bundle?'
> 
> One more day to decide on eDNA Earth...


Yes, just make sure you are logged in.


----------



## arznable

Really want to buy the OACE, and it is in both the Olafur Bundle and the EVO Bundle. So it kind of comes down to the Evo Grids vs. OAE+OACT. Wondering how useful are the Evo Grid 1 to 4?


----------



## whiskers

StillLife said:


> Yes, just make sure you are logged in.


interesting. Picked up the Tundra & OACE, not thinking I'd get the Scandi bundle. 

When I log in and look at Scandi bundle, the 'complete your bundle' price is 332.46.
When I look at the Olafur Collection, it's 326.20. Scandi is just Albion V Tundra + Olafur bundle, right? Maybe Olafur just had a deeper discount? Or it was that I paid a bit more for OACE than the bundle?


----------



## transverb

Not sure how to answer your pricing question but nice work on making your purchases! Time to celebrate and enjoy.


----------



## fiction

Trying to decide if I should get the Albion bundle to complete mine or get the cinestrings solo to complement the SSoS with a different timbre... I have One and Tundra and the bundle would be pretty cheap. Would need a new bigger SSD though.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> interesting. Picked up the Tundra & OACE, not thinking I'd get the Scandi bundle.
> 
> When I log in and look at Scandi bundle, the 'complete your bundle' price is 332.46.
> When I look at the Olafur Collection, it's 326.20. Scandi is just Albion V Tundra + Olafur bundle, right? Maybe Olafur just had a deeper discount? Or it was that I paid a bit more for OACE than the bundle?


The bundles have different discounts 21% versus 22%. That would be the difference.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> The bundles have different discounts 21% versus 22%. That would be the difference.


That explains it! Thanks.


----------



## arznable

jbuhler said:


> The bundles have different discounts 21% versus 22%. That would be the difference.


Exactly, Olafur bundle has a deeper discount indeed (both before and after 30% off). And you did pay more for OACE at 40% off compared with the bundles at 30% off.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> The bundles have different discounts 21% versus 22%. That would be the difference.


Doing some quick math, if I had bought the Scandi bundle, vs buying OACE and Albion V separately, I would have saved 26.7.

Oh well. now to decide to actually get it or not.


----------



## arznable

whiskers said:


> Doing some quick math, if I had bought the Scandi bundle, vs buying OACE and Albion V separately, I would have saved 26.7.
> 
> Oh well. now to decide to actually get it or not.


And that savings is almost a third of the cost of eDNA Earth...


----------



## PaulBrimstone

whiskers said:


> If you bought a single item at 40% but have the whole bundle on your wishlist, are they offering any kind of 'complete my bundle?'
> 
> One more day to decide on eDNA Earth...


@whiskers I was a latecomer to eDNA and I do not regret it one little bit, especially now it’s been updated. The sounds are absolutely huge and in frequent use in my tunes cave. Very useful when you want to rattle the foundations.


----------



## whiskers

PaulBrimstone said:


> @whiskers I was a latecomer to eDNA and I do not regret it one little bit, especially now it’s been updated. The sounds are absolutely huge and in frequent use in my tunes cave. Very useful when you want to rattle the foundations.



Thanks for the recommendation, buddy. I trust your judgement.


what if you're not looking to rattle the foundations, but want an electronic synth element that'll sit well in an orchestral mix? I hear it's good for that too.
Pretty sure I'm going to pick it up, waiting to see if spitfire would be so kind as to add Kinematik to my discount list. Didn't realize it was separate and didn't have it on my list. We'll see


----------



## arznable

PaulBrimstone said:


> @whiskers I was a latecomer to eDNA and I do not regret it one little bit, especially now it’s been updated. The sounds are absolutely huge and in frequent use in my tunes cave. Very useful when you want to rattle the foundations.


How about the Kinematik Add-on Pack?


----------



## whiskers

arznable said:


> And that savings is almost a third of the cost of eDNA Earth...


Shush, you.


----------



## sostenuto

arznable said:


> How about the Kinematik Add-on Pack?



Almost a '_must have_' with eDNA01 ….


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> Almost a '_must have_' with eDNA01 ….


Care to expound?


----------



## whiskers

Ugh. Tempted to complete Olafur bundle. Knowing I can afford it makes things so much harder lol.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

arznable said:


> How about the Kinematik Add-on Pack?



Absolutely, that was an immediate addition. But, as with all things @TheUnfinished Matt Bowdler, it is ... different — “fizzier” springs to mind. But recommended.


----------



## whiskers

Ah fuq, now I've done it...



> *ORDER SUMMARY*
> Olafur:
> Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit $163.10
> Olafur Arnalds Evolutions $163.10
> Scandi:
> Total $326.20
> Tax $0.00
> Grand Total $326.20


----------



## Kony

whiskers said:


> Ah fuq, now I've done it...


No Tundra?


----------



## whiskers

Kony said:


> No Tundra?


Already picked that up separately. See my earlier post.


----------



## whiskers

Really have been listening to too much broadchurch OST.


----------



## dzilizzi

Well, if it makes you feel better, the only reason I didn't finish my Albion bundle is that I didn't get a code for it. If they send it to me tomorrow, though, I might be in trouble...... I actually saved a lot of money when they didn't send me the initial email. 

Though if it takes as long to download as these SSS, I probably am glad I passed. The SSW are slowly intalling - at 17% done for the last half hour. The numbers are moving so I know it is working. And I moved enough stuff to make sure there was enough room. Well, I will leave it running all night and hopefully it will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> Care to expound?



Sure ! …. per @ PaulBrimstone


----------



## whiskers

dzilizzi said:


> Well, if it makes you feel better, the only reason I didn't finish my Albion bundle is that I didn't get a code for it. If they send it to me tomorrow, though, I might be in trouble...... I actually saved a lot of money when they didn't send me the initial email.
> 
> Though if it takes as long to download as these SSS, I probably am glad I passed. The SSW are slowly intalling - at 17% done for the last half hour. The numbers are moving so I know it is working. And I moved enough stuff to make sure there was enough room. Well, I will leave it running all night and hopefully it will be done by tomorrow.


Really thought about getting the HDD but couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

I have Hans Zimmer Percussion in my cart ... Anyone else pull the trigger on it yet?


----------



## dzilizzi

whiskers said:


> Really thought about getting the HDD but couldn't bring myself to do it.


although by the time they shipped it? I will have this downloaded. The smaller libraries were pretty quick. At least, I started them downloading/installing before I went to bed and they were done when I got up. The symphony at 50 to 95 GB per section is taking much longer. And it didn't help that when I paused it yesterday to make room on the drive, I ended up having to delete the strings and winds and start over when they wouldn't restart. So recommend you don't pause it if possible.


----------



## jbuhler

dzilizzi said:


> although by the time they shipped it? I will have this downloaded. The smaller libraries were pretty quick. At least, I started them downloading/installing before I went to bed and they were done when I got up. The symphony at 50 to 95 GB per section is taking much longer. And it didn't help that when I paused it yesterday to make room on the drive, I ended up having to delete the strings and winds and start over when they wouldn't restart. So recommend you don't pause it if possible.


Also be sure you have twice the size of the library free on the drive you install to, otherwise the installation will fail and you'll have to redownload the whole thing again. For SF libraries I always download to a scratch drive and then transfer to the SSD they will reside on before authorizing. If you also leave it where you downloaded it as well as where you move it to authorize it, you can download all updates to that version and only update the version on the SSD when the update is complete. That way you don't have to take the library out of commission while it updates.


----------



## dzilizzi

jbuhler said:


> Also be sure you have twice the size of the library free on the drive you install to, otherwise the installation will fail and you'll have to redownload the whole thing again. For SF libraries I always download to a scratch drive and then transfer to the SSD they will reside on before authorizing. If you also leave it where you downloaded it as well as where you move it to authorize it, you can download all updates to that version and only update the version on the SSD when the update is complete. That way you don't have to take the library out of commission while it updates.


Normally, I do that. But for some reason, I started the download to the NI drive. I guess I wasn't thinking when I started it. It did have a good amount of free space, but it disappeared really fast


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

dzilizzi said:


> If they send it to me tomorrow, though, I might be in trouble...



last call!


----------



## transverb

Closing time ... You don't have to go home but you can't stay here... 

SStS might be it for me... but SCS might be on the radar next year / sale. And that elusive Tundra.


----------



## CT

Grumble... broke... got nothing... next year... grumble.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

transverb said:


> Closing time ... You don't have to go home but you can't stay here...
> 
> SStS might be it for me...



i added a couple of things and sent a nudge.






that or a germanium fuzz pedal.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

thanks everyone for making this such a fun thread!

until next year - CHEERS!


----------



## whiskers

transverb said:


> Closing time ... You don't have to go home but you can't stay here...
> 
> SStS might be it for me... but SCS might be on the radar next year / sale. And that elusive Tundra.


Maan, we got like 18 hours 

I wonder if support is working today.


----------



## dpasdernick

I spent more money this year on music stuff than any previous year. I just installed the upgrade to Komplete 12 Ultimate Collector's Edition as my final 2018 purchase. "What's one more? " says the addict. I promise to clean up in 2019.

So...

Bernard Herrmann? Yay or nay?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

dpasdernick said:


> I spent more money this year on music stuff than any previous year. I just installed the upgrade to Komplete 12 Ultimate Collector's Edition as my final 2018 purchase. "What's one more? " says the addict. I promise to clean up in 2019.
> 
> So...
> 
> Bernard Herrmann? Yay or nay?




clean up. hehe.

same here with 2018.

i finally got my American Tele and a Suhr Strat, not to mention the Babyface pro and a new PC.

what's step 1?

i just got BHCT, along with so much else, i haven't even fired it up.

comes highly recommended!

GET IT!


----------



## whiskers

dpasdernick said:


> I spent more money this year on music stuff than any previous year. I just installed the upgrade to Komplete 12 Ultimate Collector's Edition as my final 2018 purchase. "What's one more? " says the addict. I promise to clean up in 2019.
> 
> So...
> 
> Bernard Herrmann? Yay or nay?


Would be a good drier complement to the NI symphony series with some more interesting combos. SS lacks some ''oomph" IMHO


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> clean up. hehe.
> 
> same here with 2018.
> 
> i finally got my American Tele and a Suhr Strat, not to mention the Babyface pro and a new PC.
> 
> what's step 1?
> 
> i just got BHCT, along with so much else, i haven't even fired it up.
> 
> comes highly recommended!
> 
> GET IT!


How can it come highly recommended if you haven't tried it?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> How can it come highly recommended if you haven't tried it?



"comes highly recommended." = from what other people have said.

"i highly recommend it." = from my experience.


----------



## transverb

whiskers said:


> Maan, we got like 18 hours
> 
> I wonder if support is working today.


I'm off by 12HRS... again!  I guess that's what I get living in Australia. 

So my end game is Tundra + SCS or CSS. Would SStS still find a place in that line up or am I better off just saving for SCS or CSS?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

transverb said:


> I'm off by 12HRS... again!  I guess that's what I get living in Australia.
> 
> So my end game is Tundra + SCS or CSS. Would SStS still find a place in that line up or am I better off just saving for SCS or CSS?



if you're considering SCS or CSS, SStS may not be your flavor.


----------



## transverb

Zoot_Rollo said:


> clean up. hehe.
> 
> same here with 2018.
> 
> i finally got my American Tele and a Suhr Strat, not to mention the Babyface pro and a new PC.
> 
> what's step 1?
> 
> i just got BHCT, along with so much else, i haven't even fired it up.
> 
> comes highly recommended!
> 
> GET IT!


Forget about the strings for a moment.. an American Tele and a Suhr Strat? 

I'm just thinking of putting Suhr pickups on my Japanese Tele.

Ok... back OT...


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> "comes highly recommended." = from what other people have said.
> 
> "i highly recommend it." = from my experience.


_verum satis, amicus _


----------



## Jshippjr

I just picked up Met Ark 1 & 2 along with Embertone's solo string bundle. Love my arks. Not so happy with Embertone. Spitfire's solo strings is sitting in my wish list. Can anyone comment on how SSS sounds with Met 1 or 2 accompanying it?


----------



## StillLife

Alright... almost done. Still contemplating SStS core.
After this wishlist sale I now have the following string libs:
SSoS (absolutely love it)
OACE (great for texturing, I think)
Spitfire Symphony Strings Evolutions (see OACE, but bigger).
Evo grid 3 moving strings (not much playtime with)
LCO (love the timbre)
BHCT (intimidating)
Tundra (intimidating 2x)
Rhythmic Textures (not fond of the sounds)
NI Symphony strings essential (have barely played with it)
NI session strings pro 2 (much possibillities, but do I like the sounds?)
Kontakt factory (not so long ago, this was al I needed).
Sensible mind: more than enough string libs. Don't need SStS, better properly tryout NI essentials.
Mind during sale: SStS is a steal at 149. I really (really) like the Spitfire sound and what I am missing from my Spitfire pallette is just this bread and butter library. Might layer really well with SSoS. 
Anyone who actually is layering SSoS and SStS at a regular basis?


----------



## PSKLN

Jshippjr said:


> I just picked up Met Ark 1 & 2 along with Embertone's solo string bundle. Love my arks. Not so happy with Embertone. Spitfire's solo strings is sitting in my wish list. Can anyone comment on how SSS sounds with Met 1 or 2 accompanying it?


I went for the Ark1&2 bundle as well. I tried it together with SSS, but only very briefly, noodling around for 30 min - seems doable for me, regarding reverbs. 
I also remember, that some more experienced forum members commented, that the Met Arks work quite good together with samples from the Air Hall (e.g. SSO).

If I had the Arks and would think about adding SSS, I also would consider SCS, giving maybe even a broader set of options. ...just to make it a little more complicated


----------



## josephspirits

dpasdernick said:


> I spent more money this year on music stuff than any previous year. I just installed the upgrade to Komplete 12 Ultimate Collector's Edition as my final 2018 purchase. "What's one more? " says the addict. I promise to clean up in 2019.
> 
> So...
> 
> Bernard Herrmann? Yay or nay?




Yay! I got BHCT last year for Black Friday, and while I have used it quite a bit last year, only recently have I really dug in and discovered just how amazing this library is. It covers a lot of ground and just sounds beautiful and real, at least to my ears. I also feel like it provides a great dry sound that may spare many of us from having to go right into the whole studio series from Spitfire, or could at least provide a basic palette that we can expand on if Spitfire continues putting out more dry libraries. 

I cut my purchase plans in half and decided I would put more time really learning the libraries I've only been dancing around with since last years big spend. I couldn't resist one Albion of course, and now my only other stress now is going in for the Sonarworks 4 reference sale right now that includes their new mobile app as a bonus...


----------



## josephspirits

StillLife said:


> Alright... almost done. Still contemplating SStS core.
> After this wishlist sale I now have the following string libs:
> SSoS (absolutely love it)
> OACE (great for texturing, I think)
> Spitfire Symphony Strings Evolutions (see OACE, but bigger).
> Evo grid 3 moving strings (not much playtime with)
> LCO (love the timbre)
> BHCT (intimidating)
> Tundra (intimidating 2x)
> Rhythmic Textures (not fond of the sounds)
> NI Symphony strings essential (have barely played with it)
> NI session strings pro 2 (much possibillities, but do I like the sounds?)
> Kontakt factory (not so long ago, this was al I needed).
> Sensible mind: more than enough string libs. Don't need SStS, better properly tryout NI essentials.
> Mind during sale: SStS is a steal at 149. I really (really) like the Spitfire sound and what I am missing from my Spitfire pallette is just this bread and butter library. Might layer really well with SSoS.
> Anyone who actually is layering SSoS and SStS at a regular basis?



That's a huge collection of stuff, you've set yourself up for an exciting new year. My suggestion would be start digging in and exploring all that you have now, listen to all those walkthroughs again and make some templates maybe. You may have more bread and butter covered than you think. You treated yourself well, now dig in and get what you paid for.


----------



## styledelk

Still eyeing the union chapel organ or EVO4 this morning.... I think.


----------



## StillLife

josephspirits said:


> That's a huge collection of stuff, you've set yourself up for an exciting new year. My suggestion would be start digging in and exploring all that you have now, listen to all those walkthroughs again and make some templates maybe. You may have more bread and butter covered than you think. You treated yourself well, now dig in and get what you paid for.



Thank you for that. Just watched the BHCT walkthrough again. My, there's so much there I haven't even touched yet, let alone played with. I'll follow your advice. Happy new year!


----------



## josephspirits

StillLife said:


> Thank you for that. Just watched the BHCT walkthrough again. My, there's so much there I haven't even touched yet, let alone played with. I'll follow your advice. Happy new year!



Yeah it's a good one to reference the manual on to get familiar with the ranges and what's available. The Extended Techniques folder is where it's at. Notice that's where the other chord patches are stored. Last night I was having fun just loading up all of the legatos at once for a big sweeping sound.  Happy New Year!:emoji_trumpet:


----------



## Jshippjr

PSKLN said:


> I went for the Ark1&2 bundle as well. I tried it together with SSS, but only very briefly, noodling around for 30 min - seems doable for me, regarding reverbs.
> I also remember, that some more experienced forum members commented, that the Met Arks work quite good together with samples from the Air Hall (e.g. SSO).
> 
> If I had the Arks and would think about adding SSS, I also would consider SCS, giving maybe even a broader set of options. ...just to make it a little more complicated




I just pulled the trigger on Spitfire Chamber Strings. So many back and fourth reviews on the Spitfire Solo Strings. Chamber reviews seem to lean toward the "I'm happy with my investment."


----------



## thecomposer10

Jshippjr said:


> I just pulled the trigger on Spitfire Chamber Strings. So many back and fourth reviews on the Spitfire Solo Strings. Chamber reviews seem to lean toward the "I'm happy with my investment."



You will love them, I think. I certainly do – even more than SSS.


----------



## whiskers

Still on the fence with eDNA Earth...


----------



## jbuhler

Jshippjr said:


> I just pulled the trigger on Spitfire Chamber Strings. So many back and fourth reviews on the Spitfire Solo Strings. Chamber reviews seem to lean toward the "I'm happy with my investment."


I don't think you can go wrong with SCS, so long as you like how it sounds in the demos. You might be able to get to something you are happy with spending less money, and you are likely to decide you want additional string libraries for certain applications, but SCS is just so solid and so broad in its applicability.


----------



## jbuhler

thecomposer10 said:


> You will love them, I think. I certainly do – even more than SSS.


Yes, I use SCS far more than I use SSS. I don't even especially like SSS, though there are times when I have to use them.


----------



## transverb

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I use SCS far more than I use SSS. I don't even especially like SSS, though there are times when I have to use them.


More and more I feel like I just need to get a basic core lib like SStS or LSCS and save up for SCS...


----------



## arznable

Quick question here. Wondering if I already have Ark 1, 2, 3 & Tundra, would it be redundant for me to complete the Albions Bundle? Or they complement each other well?


----------



## whiskers

well I picked up eDNA Earth. Never did hear back from support about adding Kinematik to my discount list, but I suppose that was my bad.


----------



## transverb

whiskers said:


> well I picked up eDNA Earth. Never did hear back from support about adding Kinematik to my discount list, but I suppose that was my bad.



Sweet! Let's us know what you think.

I have not heard back from support in a couple days either.

Almost last call for real this time - 3.5HRS to go https://www.timeanddate.com/worldcl...st+2018+Codes+Expire&iso=20181231T2359&p1=136


----------



## whiskers

transverb said:


> Sweet! Let's us know what you think.
> 
> I have not heard back from support in a couple days either.
> 
> Almost last call for real this time - 3.5HRS to go https://www.timeanddate.com/worldcl...st+2018+Codes+Expire&iso=20181231T2359&p1=136


support is likely gone for the day as it's like 20:35 GMT, which is why I went ahead and picked it up. Not really feeling like paying 50$ for Kinematik, so lets hope Spitfire Support has a little mercy as I just spent over 1k with them. . If not I'll just wait to pick it up I think.


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> well I picked up eDNA Earth. Never did hear back from support about adding Kinematik to my discount list, but I suppose that was my bad.



Not life or death, but Kinematik is very cool now that have eDNA01. _Keep buggin SF that you thought it was included _….  
As long as you're ahead of end-time, they may take days to catch up.
Just sayin …...


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> Not life or death, but Kinematik is very cool now that have eDNA01. I'd keep buggin SF that you thought it was included ….  As long as you're ahead of end-time, they may take days to catch up.
> Just sayin …...


I sent them the message like two days ago . I understand they are backlogged, so not stressing it


----------



## PSKLN

whiskers said:


> Still on the fence with eDNA Earth...


Wouldn't Earth be a great Wishlist finish 
I went for it today. ...I like the idea and the sounds (official promo material). I am pretty sure, it will get much use ...liked already the eDNA part of Albion One. Cheerio.


----------



## whiskers

PSKLN said:


> Wouldn't Earth be a great Wishlist finish
> I went for it today. ...I like the idea and the sounds (official promo material). I am pretty sure, it will get much use ...liked already the eDNA part of Albion One. Cheerio.





whiskers said:


> well I picked up eDNA Earth.


----------



## jbuhler

arznable said:


> Quick question here. Wondering if I already have Ark 1, 2, 3 & Tundra, would it be redundant for me to complete the Albions Bundle? Or they compliment each other well?


It depends on whether you use the hybrid stuff in the Albions. Albion One would give you upper woodwinds lacking in the Arks, albeit in ensemble form. In some ways the strings are more useable in Albion One compared to those in the Arks, but opinions differ a lot on the Albion One strings. (I personally prefer them to the Ark 1 strings in most instances.) Albion 2 has very nice strings but is comparable to Ark 2, and to some extent Tundra, so it depends on what you are looking for. The smaller ensemble of Albion 2 is definitely nice, and I like these strings a lot. The horn/euphonium patch is also excellent. Sackbutts and recorders? I've never really known what to do with those. But the additional materials in Albion 2 are some of the strongest in the Albion series. Albion 3 is low end, and whether you find it useful depends a lot on the extent of variety you need there. Homay's recent video on this library is excellent for letting you hear another side to this library. I don't have Albion 4, so can't comment on it. 

In short, because of the non-orchestral components to the Albions, redundancy is a hard question to answer. Also the utility of Albion 1 and 2 will depend on how well you get along with the strings in the Arks. Somehow you need to fill in the gap of high woodwinds—or decide that is not a sound you care about.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> *********** Albion 3 is low end, and whether you find it useful depends a lot on the extent of variety you need there. Homay's recent video on this library is excellent for letting you hear another side to this library. I don't have Albion 4, so can't comment on it. ************
> Also the utility of Albion 1 and 2 will depend on how well you get along with the strings in the Arks. Somehow you need to fill in the gap of high woodwinds—or decide that is not a sound you care about.



Last minute struggle with:
1) *BHCT* ….. seems great content to help with NI_Symphony Essentials, KH_Diamond Symphony Orch, BO_Inspire(s), The Orchestra. Smart Orchestra.

2) Albion 3 _ *ICENI *…. I respect, trust earlier advices ( as ARK 1 user ) yet Homay's great video makes it even tougher to pass now with WL cost. _ Honestly_, still listening with open mind.

Less than 3 hours ….


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> Last minute struggle with:
> 1) *BHCT* ….. seems great content to help with NI_Symphony Essentials, KH_Diamond Symphony Orch, BO_Inspire(s), The Orchestra. Smart Orchestra.
> 
> 2) Albion 3 _ *ICENI *…. I respect, trust earlier advices _ as ARK 1 user _ yet Homay's great video makes it even tougher to pass now with WL cost. _ Honestly_, still listening with open mind.
> 
> Less than 3 hours ….


Total noob here, but here was my take. BHCT was on my list but hadn't really paid attention to it. Randomly browsed some walkthrough and demos based on a few raves on this forum and it had that captivating 'woah!' factor for me. Not many libs have done that for me. I think it has some interesting combos/textures I wouldn't find elsewhere. Having a dry lib too gives some flexibility.

For me, Iceni didn't seem like a must have with Ark 1 & Ark 2. Then again, not looking to do a bunch of big, bold, brash sounds either. 

BHCT is one of the rare purchases that I'm not second guessing either . Seems like an incredible amount for what they are asking. Would be quite something else if you could separate the combos they include in BHCT, but i guess beggars can't be choosers


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Last minute struggle with:
> 1) *BHCT* ….. seems great content to help with NI_Symphony Essentials, KH_Diamond Symphony Orch, BO_Inspire(s), The Orchestra. Smart Orchestra.
> 
> 2) Albion 3 _ *ICENI *…. I respect, trust earlier advices ( as ARK 1 user ) yet Homay's great video makes it even tougher to pass now with WL cost. _ Honestly_, still listening with open mind.
> 
> Less than 3 hours ….


Personally, I would go with BHCT, even though I don't have it. I do have Iceni. I just think BHCT will give you a lot more variety and you can base the rest of your library purchases around it. According to @Parsifal666, it works well with the Arks. (Do you have both?)


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> Personally, I would go with BHCT, even though I don't have it. I do have Iceni. I just think BHCT will give you a lot more variety and you can base the rest of your library purchases around it. According to @Parsifal666, it works well with the Arks. (Do you have both?)


What he said, too.


----------



## CT

For anyone on the fence about BHCT, let me reiterate that it can *definitely* do much more than what its name would suggest.

I rarely write anything Herrmannesque; in fact, I am usually floating in a spacey musical world that would seem to be the antithesis of his upfront, raw, and forceful style, but it's been a useful tool for me ever since getting it last year.


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> **********
> For me, Iceni didn't seem like a must have with Ark 1 & Ark 2. Then again, not looking to do a bunch of big, bold, brash sounds either.
> BHCT is one of the rare purchases that I'm not second guessing either . Seems like an incredible amount for what they are asking.



Definitely the content /instrument /combo range in BHCT that is the draw (@ $299.of course).
Layering /supplementing other libs might be really helpful, vs starting down the Track of adding 'top-tier replacements' for Strings, Brass, Winds. _Ha! am I kidding myself ?_


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> Personally, I would go with BHCT, even though I don't have it. I do have Iceni. I just think BHCT will give you a lot more variety and you can base the rest of your library purchases around it. According to @Parsifal666, it works well with the Arks. (Do you have both?)



Only Ark 1 (bailed on Ark2 at last minute and regrets). 

BHCT does feel good ! I truly want to continue using existing libs until I am proficient and ready to move on. 
THX !


----------



## transverb

This may sound like a random question but... for those of you who are using Tundra would it work on indie rock / alt rock type material or is it too moody for epic / meat and potatoes string work? I'm debating SStS vs Tundra.


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> Not life or death, but Kinematik is very cool now that have eDNA01. _Keep buggin SF that you thought it was included _….
> As long as you're ahead of end-time, they may take days to catch up.
> Just sayin …...


The good folks at Spitfire Support hooked me up with a code for Kinematik so I got both!


----------



## lp59burst

whiskers said:


> The good folks at Spitfire Support hooked me up with a code for Kinematik so I got both!


Kinematik... _doh_... now I remember what I forgot to remind myself not to forget to remember...


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> BHCT does feel good ! I truly want to continue using existing libs until I am proficient and ready to move on.
> THX !


If you like the sounds you are hearing in the library demos (and as @miket notes that does not mean doing the Herrmann thing), get BHCT and feel happy. It's a library you can base your sound around, just like you can base your sound around the Arks, or the Albions, or Jaeger, or the Symphobias, or the Inspires, or one of the more complete orchestral collections, etc., etc. (this list is not meant to be exhaustive).

They all have strengths and weaknesses but having too many will likely just be paralyzing. In most cases, they will play together reasonably well, and can serve as that base library better than NI_Symphony Essentials, KH_Diamond Symphony Orch (if I'm correctly assessing the capabilities of this library which I've never used and only studied in passing), or The Orchestra. Essentials and KHDSO can fill in gaps but you already have things that I think serve as the base library better. The Orchestra is a special case, in the little bit of exploration I've done with it, more useful as a sketching engine or quick mockups than for final production. (That said, I think The Orchestra is an exceptionally useful tool.)

This is how I would think about your sound possibilities: You then have the Inspires for one base orchestra, which for me gives a nice classical sound, and BHCT as the other, which gives you a more modernist sound. Then you have Ark 1 to inflect either of those bases toward the epic—but not I think primarily the cinematic epic of today (though it can do that as well) but specifically the epic sound of German/Austrian music of 1900-1930. So this extends the Inspires forward from their, say, 19th century roots into the 20th century, and it extends BHCT backward to its own roots in the 1920s picture palaces and opera stage.

And then after working with them for a while—several months at least, possibly years—you can start thinking about how you want to supplement that going forward. What are the libraries not delivering that you are hearing in other libraries and think will nicely supplement what you have.

Sorry for the length here, especially with the sale deadline looming. This response got a bit out of hand.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> If you like the sounds you are hearing in the library demos (and as @micket notes that does not mean doing the Herrmann thing), get BHCT and feel happy. It's a library you can base your sound around, just like you can base your sound around the Arks, or the Albions, or Jaeger, or the Symphobias, or the Inspires, or one of the more complete orchestral collections, etc., etc. (this list is not meant to be exhaustive).
> 
> They all have strengths and weaknesses but having too many will likely just be paralyzing. In most cases, they will play together reasonably well, and can serve as that base library better than NI_Symphony Essentials, KH_Diamond Symphony Orch (if I'm correctly assessing the capabilities of this library which I've never used and only studied in passing), or The Orchestra. Essentials and KHDSO can fill in gaps but you already have things that I think serve as the base library better. The Orchestra is a special case, in the little bit of exploration I've done with it, more useful as a sketching engine or quick mockups than for final production. (That said, I think The Orchestra is an exceptionally useful tool.)
> 
> This is how I would think about your sound possibilities: You then have the Inspires for one base orchestra, which for me gives a nice classical sound, and BHCT as the other, which gives you a more modernist sound. Then you have Ark 1 to inflect either of those bases toward the epic—but not I think primarily the cinematic epic of today (though it can do that as well) but specifically the epic sound of German/Austrian music of 1900-1930. So this extends the Inspires forward from their, say, 19th century roots into the 20th century, and it extends BHCT backward to its own roots in the 1920s picture palaces and opera stage.
> 
> And then after working with them for a while—several months at least, possibly years—you can start thinking about how you want to supplement that going forward. What are the libraries not delivering that you are hearing in other libraries and think will nicely supplement what you have.
> 
> Sorry for the length here, especially with the sale deadline looming. This response got a bit out of hand.


Not out of hand at all, helpful and topical. You are one of the most knowledgeable and helpful forum members, and your thoughts are always appreciated.


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> Only Ark 1 (bailed on Ark2 at last minute and regrets).
> 
> BHCT does feel good ! I truly want to continue using existing libs until I am proficient and ready to move on.
> THX !


I'd get BHCT if I were you. A bit different and offers more Sonic possibilities in your palette. At the price it's a bargain. You can keep coming back to it as your skills progress.


----------



## whiskers

Last call, ladies & gents!


----------



## whiskers

reids said:


> Anyone have a code available for the spitfire organ? Would like to try it out since price is within budget. Pm me thanks.


Not sure it's supposed to work like that 

Good luck though.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> If you like the sounds you are hearing in the library demos (and as @miket notes that does not mean doing the Herrmann thing), get BHCT and feel happy. It's a library you can base your sound around, just like you can base your sound around the Arks, or the Albions, or Jaeger, or the Symphobias, or the Inspires, or one of the more complete orchestral collections, etc., etc. (this list is not meant to be exhaustive). ******
> This is how I would think about your sound possibilities: You then have the Inspires for one base orchestra, which for me gives a nice classical sound, and BHCT as the other, which gives you a more modernist sound. Then you have Ark 1 to inflect either of those bases toward the epic—but not I think primarily the cinematic epic of today (though it can do that as well) but specifically the epic sound of German/Austrian music of 1900-1930. So this extends the Inspires forward from their, say, 19th century roots into the 20th century, and it extends BHCT backward to its own roots in the 1920s picture palaces and opera stage.
> Sorry for the length here, especially with the sale deadline looming. This response got a bit out of hand.



_Au contraire _!  This is a fine synopsis, pulling together nicely, my disparate tools in coherent ways. 
Many thanks for astute guidance through this long BlkFri _ New Years 2019 period. 

Take good care and enjoy !!


----------



## reids

whiskers said:


> Not sure it's supposed to work like that
> 
> Good luck though.


really?..then never mind. Glad I saved my money to pay the large amounts for upcoming tax season.


----------



## sostenuto

BHCT ordered. 
ICENI tugging at me _ sort of cuz I have, enjoy One, Loegria, Tundra.
Had I added Ark2, perhaps would not be tempted. If Ark 1 truly covers most of ICENI ground, then should pass. 
No matter in ~45 minutes tho. 

(edit) of course OACE could do last-minute sub …...


----------



## whiskers

reids said:


> really?..then never mind. Glad I saved my money to pay the large amounts for upcoming tax season.


I mean, it might work I just don't think that was the intent. 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Zero&One

sostenuto said:


> Last minute struggle with:
> 1) *BHCT* ….. seems great content to help with NI_Symphony Essentials, KH_Diamond Symphony Orch, BO_Inspire(s), The Orchestra. Smart Orchestra.
> 
> 2) Albion 3 _ *ICENI *…. I respect, trust earlier advices ( as ARK 1 user ) yet Homay's great video makes it even tougher to pass now with WL cost. _ Honestly_, still listening with open mind.
> 
> Less than 3 hours ….



FWIW I have ARK 1 and ICENI. Whilst I love ARK... ICENI sounds way better to me. You can get the huge sound of ARK with the individual layers but still get the rich sounds from the solo sounds. The bundled loops etc are great.
BHCT is fantastic, but I do want to write/sound in that style so it was a big draw for me.

As you say, stop with what you have for now, truly find out the limitations of your existing gear... not like they are going forever and this is your last chance ever!


----------



## sostenuto

James H said:


> FWIW I have ARK 1 and ICENI. Whilst I love ARK... ICENI sounds way better to me. You can get the huge sound of ARK with the individual layers but still get the rich sounds from the solo sounds. The bundled loops etc are great.



Cool, relevant comments.  25 minutes to go and sitting in Cart. I know it is solid add. THX !


----------



## whiskers

Ok how many people have items in their carts, with the finger on the trigger?


----------



## Cinebient

whiskers said:


> Ok how many people have items in their cares, with the finger on the trigger?


...here....put EWC into the cart....i´m slightly drunken.....so......


----------



## Cinebient

4 minutes.....


----------



## whiskers

Cinebient said:


> ...here....put EWC into the cart....i´m slightly drunken.....so......


So it's gonna be sober you's best 2018 purchase?


----------



## Cinebient

whiskers said:


> So it's gonna be sober you's best 2018 purchase?


I´m already in 2019.....Germany here. Oh, Happy New Year 2019!


----------



## Cinebient

....aaaaand......bought!!!


----------



## whiskers

Cinebient said:


> ....aaaaand......bought!!!


Nick of time buddy. Congrats.


----------



## josephspirits

sostenuto said:


> BHCT ordered.
> ICENI tugging at me _ sort of cuz I have, enjoy One, Loegria, Tundra.
> Had I added Ark2, perhaps would not be tempted. If Ark 1 truly covers most of ICENI ground, then should pass.
> No matter in ~45 minutes tho.
> 
> (edit) of course OACE could do last-minute sub …...



Honestly with BHCT you can get some strong low end stuff with great character.


----------



## Cinebient

Well, codes still work so it´s not an exact deadline....OMG not that i will buy more. Stop it now!


----------



## Zero&One

Cinebient said:


> I´m already in 2019.....Germany here. Oh, Happy New Year 2019!



Happy New Year from UK! And to all forum members


----------



## dzilizzi

I'm kind of glad I ran out of codes. And I'm glad I didn't put BHCT on my list this time. Because with all that discusssion, I would have bought it. But I have my orchestra and soloists, and some drama to go with it all. Now I just have to figure out where to put them and how am I going to feed them all?  Oh, wait, they are virtual, they eat RAM. 

I will start saving up for next year now.....


----------



## whiskers

dzilizzi said:


> I'm kind of glad I ran out of codes. And I'm glad I didn't put BHCT on my list this time. Because with all that discusssion, I would have bought it. But I have my orchestra and soloists, and some drama to go with it all. Now I just have to figure out where to put them and how am I going to feed them all?  Oh, wait, they are virtual, they eat RAM.
> 
> I will start saving up for next year now.....


Buena suerte!


----------



## dzilizzi

whiskers said:


> Buena suerte!


Now I just have to figure out how to use it all. It is much easier to buy than to actually make music.


----------



## sostenuto

Codes 'seem' to be working now ! This could be a fun New Year's Eve !! 
Plz pass another glass of bubbly ….


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

sostenuto said:


> Codes 'seem' to be working now ! This could be a fun New Year's Eve !!
> Plz pass another glass of bubbly ….


Settled for the Humble Union Chapel Organ!

Wanted to stay small this year


----------



## sostenuto

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Settled for the Humble Union Chapel Organ!
> 
> Wanted to stay small this year



Much respect for 'Humble' ! 
Enjoy !


----------



## Wally Garten

Waffled horribly -- I had already spent quite a bit on Black Friday -- but finally pulled the trigger on LCO, SASS, and Andy Findon. I have a plan for them, but this purchase may have been the one to break me of new buying for a while. Thinking the front part of the new year will be a "use what you have" exercise. (With a single possible exception on grace for whatever ProjectSam is up to. Because... well, you know.)


----------



## whiskers

Wally Garten said:


> Waffled horribly -- I had already spent quite a bit on Black Friday -- but finally pulled the trigger on LCO, SASS, and Andy Findon. I have a plan for them, but this purchase may have been the one to break me of new buying for a while. Thinking the front part of the new year will be a "use what you have" exercise. (With a single possible exception on grace for whatever ProjectSam is up to. Because... well, you know.)


Let me know how the kitbag is!


----------



## jbuhler

Still waiting for the Whitacre choir to download. Almost nine hours now. Getting impatient. Looks like maybe another 90 minutes.


----------



## sostenuto

Guess I better just sleep thru BHCT dnld … cuz it's close to as big as EWC.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Guess I better just sleep thru BHCT dnld … cuz it's close to as big as EWC.


I had several hours earlier in the day when I was getting only a third the speed I’m currently getting. Not sure if that’s my isp or a bottleneck on SF’s end, but I’m now getting the speeds I usually get.


----------



## arznable

Quite surprised that the codes are still working, but I think I am done. Bought eDNA Earth, Kinematik, BDT, and Albions. I think I will just leave my EVO bundle in the cart for now...


----------



## Consona

Jeez, the codes still work, I thought I was safe. What now? I was resisting for so long...


----------



## dzilizzi

Consona said:


> Jeez, the codes still work, I thought I was safe. What now? I was resisting for so long...


They are probably giving a little extra time to allow for the problems they had. I think there may be still some people who didn't get codes? I thought I saw that somewhere.


----------



## Consona

Yes, it is possible. *still resisting*


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

bummed i didn't get BDT this round.

so i bought this instead yesterday -






HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> bummed i didn't get BDT this round.
> 
> so i bought this instead, yesterday -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


Psst, I think the codes still work...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> Psst, I think the codes still work...



i didn't have it on my original list.


----------



## whiskers

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i didn't have it on my original list.


Ah well, always next year


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

whiskers said:


> Ah well, always next year



or this year.



not like i am lacking! It will take some time to go through what I got.

Orchestral Swarm looks like a nice one too.


----------



## Killiard

I finally heard back yesterday from support for my ticket from a few days ago. As I understand it, they’ve been incredibly busy with support tickets. 

Jack asked me what products I’d put in my wish list and said he’d send me codes and that there’d be extra time to use them! I haven’t had a reply back with codes but he did message me at the end of the working day yesterday.


----------



## robcollins66

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Settled for the Humble Union Chapel Organ!
> 
> Wanted to stay small this year



Nothing humble about that.....I absolutely love the Union Chapel Organ library

Although I had a few items on my wish list , I went for Aluphone and Studio Strings Professional to go with the Studio Brass Professional library I purchased on promo the other day.

Looking forward to completing the set with Studio Woodwinds this year


----------



## robcollins66

Just a heads up...

Anyone who put the Bernard Herrmann library on their wish list but was still undecided - as of this morning , the library is on promo with 30% off.....but the wish list discount code of 40% still works too , so it brings it down to £188.40 !

I couldn’t resist


----------



## whiskers

robcollins66 said:


> Just a heads up...
> 
> Anyone who put the Bernard Herrmann library on their wish list but was still undecided - as of this morning , the library is on promo with 30% off.....but the wish list discount code of 40% still works too , so it brings it down to £188.40 !
> 
> I couldn’t resist


haha you lucked out on that one. saved 50$ USD didn't you.


----------



## robcollins66

whiskers said:


> haha you lucked out on that one. saved 50$ USD didn't you.


Yeah, I’ve been sitting on the fence with this library for a while . It was only curiosity that made me click on the code on the email to see what would happen


----------



## Cinebient

robcollins66 said:


> Just a heads up...
> 
> Anyone who put the Bernard Herrmann library on their wish list but was still undecided - as of this morning , the library is on promo with 30% off.....but the wish list discount code of 40% still works too , so it brings it down to £188.40 !
> 
> I couldn’t resist



I wished you didn´t said that....


----------



## brek

robcollins66 said:


> Just a heads up...
> 
> Anyone who put the Bernard Herrmann library on their wish list but was still undecided - as of this morning , the library is on promo with 30% off.....but the wish list discount code of 40% still works too , so it brings it down to £188.40 !
> 
> I couldn’t resist




Oh man, anyone want to PM an unused code?


----------



## tokatila

Never clicked checkout so fast. 209€ for Bernard. It's -58% off ladies and gentlemen. Thanks Robocop Collins 66.


----------



## Michael Antrum

I think that might be an 'Ooops !' by Spitfire......


----------



## gussunkri

tokatila said:


> Never clicked checkout so fast. 209€ for Bernard. It's -58% off ladies and gentlemen. Thanks Robocop Collins 66.


I have a feeling Spitfire didn’t intend for the discounts to stack up. That is an insane value for money. If I didn’t own it already I would have bought it immediately.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

Probably an unintentional new years gift .
Many new years pledges will all be gone already on the 1st of January


----------



## ridgero

I couldn‘t resist!


----------



## Zero&One

jbuhler said:


> Still waiting for the Whitacre choir to download. Almost nine hours now. Getting impatient. Looks like maybe another 90 minutes.



How's the choir?


----------



## krops

robcollins66 said:


> Just a heads up...
> 
> Anyone who put the Bernard Herrmann library on their wish list but was still undecided - as of this morning , the library is on promo with 30% off.....but the wish list discount code of 40% still works too , so it brings it down to £188.40 !
> 
> I couldn’t resist


And with the added bonus of feeling that you did something slightly naughty, this must be absolutely awesome. I didn't have BHCT on my list, though, but I ended up getting Orchestral Swarm, after perusing several walkthroughs of it and Tundra. I hadn't planned on getting either, but the peer pressure of this place combined with Spitfire's clever marketing was just too much...


----------



## Consona

I'm all about buying the new most playable stuff only, and now I'm contemplating getting Herrmann full of longs and shorts.


----------



## DavidY

robcollins66 said:


> Just a heads up...
> 
> Anyone who put the Bernard Herrmann library on their wish list but was still undecided - as of this morning , the library is on promo with 30% off.....but the wish list discount code of 40% still works too , so it brings it down to £188.40 !
> 
> I couldn’t resist


Good spot - but it looks like I was too slow - my 40% wish list code has now expired.


----------



## dzilizzi

robcollins66 said:


> Just a heads up...
> 
> Anyone who put the Bernard Herrmann library on their wish list but was still undecided - as of this morning , the library is on promo with 30% off.....but the wish list discount code of 40% still works too , so it brings it down to £188.40 !
> 
> I couldn’t resist


Well, now I'm wishing it was on my list as well.....


----------



## jbuhler

dzilizzi said:


> Well, now I'm wishing it was on my list as well.....


When I try it, it says the discount has expired. Must only be for those lucky folks who didn't initially get their codes and so received an extension.


----------



## jbuhler

James H said:


> How's the choir?


So far so good. Still getting used to the workflow using the Spitfire plug-in, which I've only previously used for the Labs and the full version is quite a bit more complex. I do wish they made a standalone version of the plugin, since I like to noodle about without opening the DAW.


----------



## Cinebient

My codes still work....sadly....it will never end.....but not in combination with a collection which also worked before.
But from the 4 codes i still have there would be just one i would like on top now. SpitfireSoloStrings.
Nah´, it´s really enough for now.
Sadly (as usual) a lot of others also expanded their deadline. The same procedure as every year.
Some others also seems to had not planned double discounts which doesn´t work now anymore.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

gussunkri said:


> I have a feeling Spitfire didn’t intend for the discounts to stack up. That is an insane value for money. If I didn’t own it already I would have bought it immediately.




Also an owner of BHCT here, though I did get it in last years sale!


----------



## Inceptic

tokatila said:


> Never clicked checkout so fast. 209€ for Bernard. It's -58% off ladies and gentlemen. Thanks Robocop Collins 66.



Now that's THERMONUCLEAR.


----------



## arznable

Inceptic said:


> Now that's THERMONUCLEAR.


If someone out there still have the code for BHCT and decided not to use it, I would be very happy to get the code from you, thanks.


----------



## whiskers

arznable said:


> If someone out there still have the code for BHCT and decided not to use it, I would be very happy to get the code from you, thanks.


the codes are no longer active, to my knowledge. If you really want it though, you could get it at the 30% off price.


----------



## whiskers

@StillLife @josephspirits @lp59burst - would any of you be so kind as to post a demo or two of Chrysalis? Was really curious on that one.


----------



## sostenuto

Hoping BHCT will be great as many have posted. 
Dnld completed sometime in wee hours, but K5 Batch re-save may take as long …..


----------



## whiskers

On my last two downloads here for Spitfire. Albion V and BHCT. 

I want to buy whoever came up with the Spitfire installer a drink. So much better than Continuata


----------



## arznable

whiskers said:


> the codes are no longer active, to my knowledge. If you really want it though, you could get it at the 30% off price.


Just tried my unused codes. They are still working.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> On my last two downloads here for Spitfire. Albion V and BHCT.
> 
> I want to buy whoever came up with the Spitfire installer a drink. So much better than Continuata


These days it really is remarkably transparent downloading from SF. OT on the other hand is almost always a nightmare, not just because they use Continuata—I download lots through them without incident—but because OT somehow configures their Continuata downloads in a way that is not intuitive and you can easily end up with your library a complete jumbled mess.


----------



## Kony

jbuhler said:


> These days it really is remarkably transparent downloading from SF. OT on the other hand is almost always a nightmare, not just because they use Continuata—I download lots through them without incident—but because OT somehow configures their Continuata downloads in a way that is not intuitive and you can easily end up with your library a complete jumbled mess.


Agree about OT downloads - I recently discovered completed duplicate files for Ark 3 in my Windows Pictures folder! I have no idea how they got there


----------



## transverb

tokatila said:


> Never clicked checkout so fast. 209€ for Bernard. It's -58% off ladies and gentlemen. Thanks Robocop Collins 66.


That is awesome! 

The one thing I left off my Wishlist... of course!


----------



## Mr. Ha

If anyone happens to have a Studio Strings Core Code that they aren’t using... let me know lol


----------



## robcollins66

Mr. Ha said:


> If anyone happens to have a Studio Strings Core Code that they aren’t using... let me know lol



Check your inbox


----------



## Mr. Ha

robcollins66 said:


> Check your inbox


Thanks!!


----------



## arznable

transverb said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> The one thing I left of my Wishlist... of course!


Wondering are you going to use the BHCT code?


----------



## DavidY

arznable said:


> Just tried my unused codes. They are still working.


My Bernard Herrmann code definitely came up as expired when I tried it earlier (as I mentioned), and it still does when I looked just now.

However I tried a code for a different product and I was surprised to find it _doesn't_ say expired.

Maybe they killed off the BHCT codes (to close the loophole on the combined 30% & 40% discount) but left the others working beyond the deadline as people had been having problems getting the codes emailed out?


----------



## stfciu

Got BHCT as the only one (the most desired one) but tried just of curiosity if the wish list code due to the technical issues is additive to existing highlight  I'll just say that might have been the biggest sale of all time


----------



## transverb

arznable said:


> Wondering are you going to use the BHCT code?


I don't have a BHCT code... It was meant to say 'one thing left off' my Wishlist BHCT...


----------



## Wally Garten

whiskers said:


> Let me know how the kitbag is!



I think it's pretty good! Mostly I've been playing with the Contrabass Flute so far. Very airy, chuffy tone. These aren't ordinary orchestral flutes, obviously, and no attempt has been made to make them play that way. And even for jazz/rock/unconventional uses, this doesn't quite unseat my favorite virtual flute, the Orange Tree Samples Passion Flute. But if you're looking for some great variations on the theme of the deep, breathy, expressive flute, I think the Andy Findon Kitbag does very nicely indeed.

Some minor observations:

Really benefits from riding/drawing dynamics and expression. 

The chuffs on the artisan longs are, in my opinion, so intense that you may want to add some light compression to tame the peaks. Here's a quick audio example I put together this afternoon. In this first version, I've only put a little compression on the artisan longs and a bit of reverb on the bus.



As with all Spitfire libraries, however, it's *very quiet*, so you have to turn the volume just about all they way up in Kontakt to get it to the point that you can hear it properly. So, once again, compression: here's another version of the same track with Klevgrand Korvpressor added to the master bus -- it really pumps up the jam, IMO.



Finally, while I've mostly been fooling around with the CB Flute, it should be noted that the other instruments have a much shorter range. (I think these are just the natural ranges of the instruments -- no extended ranges here.) CB Flute is a bit over three octaves; the Fujara is 2.5 octaves; the Chinese Bamboo Flute is 2 octaves; the Shakuhachi and Ocarina are just a bit over one octave.


----------



## jjmmuir

robcollins66 said:


> Just a heads up...
> 
> Anyone who put the Bernard Herrmann library on their wish list but was still undecided - as of this morning , the library is on promo with 30% off.....but the wish list discount code of 40% still works too , so it brings it down to £188.40 !
> 
> I couldn’t resist


Thanks for the tip. Code worked for me yesterday too, and like you I couldn't resist. Payment went through for it but there was some error on spitfire's end - no doubt related to the spitfire AI kicking itself. Imagine support will sort it, those guys are quality.


----------



## sostenuto

Looks like Codes are finally 'dead'.
Finally made up mind on ICENI, hit 'Buy' and site reset, Code now 'expired'.
Figured SF was waiting for late Code approval issues and would reset after this New Years Day holiday ….. 
_Really unpredictable process tho. Would have been so easy to alert everyone of a new, firm, shutoff._


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Looks like Codes are finally 'dead'.
> Finally made up mind on ICENI, hit 'Buy' and site reset, Code now 'expired'.
> Figured SF was waiting for late Code approval issues and would reset after this New Years Day holiday …..
> _Really unpredictable process tho. Would have been so easy to alert everyone of a new, firm, shutoff._


Given the problems they are obviously having with their database it’s hard to know what they meant to do or if it is even working the way they mean for it to do now.


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> Really unpredictable process tho


yeah, but crap happens. Coming from a more technical aspect, I'm rather sympathetic to these kind of situations. It's really hard to predict malfunctions/quirky behaviours with a heavy load, even after much testing.

That being said, still, hats off to @Karma & @SpitfireSupport for doing their best - they are slammed and have been bending over backwards. Don't give em too much heat


----------



## sostenuto

Zero 'heat'  I think most users are now expecting these peak-load issues with major providers.

Simply suggesting that mainstream communication channels (YT, FB, VI-C, xyz) could be used to advise consumers that an announced deadline will be extended to a date /time certain.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Zero 'heat'
> Simply suggesting that mainstream communication channels (YT, FB, VI-C, xyz) could be used to advise consumers that an announced deadline will be extended to a date /time certain.


I think they did extend it to folks who got codes late or had issues. I assume they didn't announce this because then they'd be met with another round of folks making requests for extensions or the moon or telling them they are destroying the industry by offering their libraries at such discounts.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> I think they did extend it to folks who got codes late or had issues. I assume they didn't announce this because then they'd be met with another round of folks making requests for extensions or the moon or telling them they are destroying the industry by offering their libraries at such discounts.


damned if you do, damned if you don't


----------

